# Legend of Zelda General Discussion



## kittenrobotarmy

Title says it all. Pokemon has a thread, Zelda should too. Discuss the series, or the two new Zelda games (The Windwaker HD/ A Link Between Worlds). 

I'm currently playing the Legend of Zelda: Orcale of Ages. I've never played Zelda before, so lots of stuff is new to me. I'm heading to the Yoll Graveyard to find the first essence. 

Staff, if this needs to be locked for any reason, please do so.


----------



## Link32

As excited as I am for ALBW it seems like they are copying ALTP's overworld and dungeons completely. I don't like that.


----------



## beffa

Haven't played in ages ;_; sad times.

I wish I could get the WiiU and get Wind Waker... It's sadenning


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Link32 said:


> As excited as I am for ALBW it seems like they are copying ALTP's overworld and dungeons completely. I don't like that.



I think they're doing that, but making extra stuff along the way. You can get to more places entirely by being a drawing, which is nifty.


----------



## Silversea

Wind waker was my favourite game. Loved the pictograph thing for some reason (though the 3 picture limit was a bit annoying, especially when I got to the end of the game and encountered once in a gameplay enemies which forced me to backtrack to get photos developed multiple times).

The puzzles were not super impossible either, and unlike Twilight Princess the game did not say "Go and find this!" and throw you into a massive world without many hints.


----------



## Zura

Thank you for this I'm a really big fan or Zelda me and my sister! I guess we really like puzzle games! So what's the newest one coming for 3ds?


----------



## oath2order

Link32 said:


> As excited as I am for ALBW it seems like they are copying ALTP's overworld and dungeons completely. I don't like that.



Well, I mean, it IS the sequel and all.


----------



## spamurai

Hey! Listen!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

oath2order said:


> Well, I mean, it IS the sequel and all.



True, but sequels don't normally copy the maps and overworld. In ALBW, since they added the feature to be a drawing, I suppose it makes sense because you can get to places you couldn't before.


----------



## oath2order

It is, in a sense, like Ocarina of Time and Twilight Princess. Roughly the same overworld, yet a difference of 100 years.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Link32 said:


> As excited as I am for ALBW it seems like they are copying ALTP's overworld and dungeons completely. I don't like that.


The dungeon they showed in the trailer may or may not be in the final game. And we've only seen one or two dungeons. Like it was said, it _is_ a sequel. Therefore, the Overworld will be similar, although it has been stated many times that it will not be exactly the same. We can stills safely assume that much has changed, since this is not the same Link from A Link to the Past. Plus, I'm loving the idea of non-linear dungeons. Is that just me?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

If they copied it, the game wouldn't be very exciting and it wouldn't have good sales.


----------



## oath2order

Bacon Boy said:


> The dungeon they showed in the trailer may or may not be in the final game. And we've only seen one or two dungeons. Like it was said, it _is_ a sequel. Therefore, the Overworld will be similar, although it has been stated many times that it will not be exactly the same. We can stills safely assume that much has changed, since this is not the same Link from A Link to the Past. Plus, I'm loving the idea of non-linear dungeons. Is that just me?



I am ****ing loving it. It's clearly one of their best innovations to the series, and I hope they keep it in further, though if it is kept in future games, I would like different ways to get the items, not just a shop.

I think the fact that it's a sequel to LTTP is enough to get the nostalgia crowd on board for the game. I've been on the fence about the game so far, but with the newest round of screenshots, I'm definitely looking forward to it. I hope there's the massive amount of dungeons that LTTP had.


----------



## Zura

What's the newest game coming out for the 3ds?


----------



## Bacon Boy

StormBlader said:


> What's the newest game coming out for the 3ds?


The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds


----------



## oath2order

WE GOT STICKIED.

Also I can't wait for the inevitable at this point because the mask is in ALBW Majora's Mask remake on the 3DS rightrightyes


----------



## Link32

Yeah but how many sequels copy the overworld in zelda? Zero. I'm sort of excited for the non-linear dungeon feature but I also thought part of the fun of zelda games were to find new weapons within the dungeon, not rent them from a store. Some of the new dungeons look cool though


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I think the game overall looks very lovely.


----------



## Boccages

DAMN ! I remember fondly playing the Wind Waker on my tiny purple console back in the early 2000s. But the Wind Waker HD is the best looking game ever. GORGEOUS in HD. I want Nintendo to keep on making cell-shaded games like this. The art direction is sublime.


----------



## BellGreen

I hope I can get Wind Waker HD soon, the HD looks AMAZING.


----------



## Boccages

BellBringerGreen said:


> I hope I can get Wind Waker HD soon, the HD looks AMAZING.



It's is exceptional !


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I want the physical copy of the game now.  Ganondorf statue that comes with it too.


----------



## Boccages

I have the physical version. But I think it's a bit late for the Ganondorf statue.


----------



## violetneko

Ugh I wish that I had enough money to get the bundle... It looks so good, and I loved playing wind waker on my GameCube :3


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Been ages since I played a zelda game...

I'll be getting twilight princess soon, I borrowed it from a friend a while ago but never finished it


----------



## Reploid

I'm extremely excited for ALBW but I gotta say, I'm not a huge fan of the drawing ability. It just seems so... out of place.. in my opinion. I know I'll love it, though, because ALttP is my all time favourite Zelda game.


----------



## violetneko

One of my friend's brother uses the ReDead scream as an alarm clock. I think it'd be very effective XD


----------



## Psydye

I'll be getting the HD/Wii U bundle the end of this month...look SOOO forward to it!! <3


----------



## Boccages

If I had no Wii U yet, I would buy the Wind Waker bundle for sure.


----------



## Great Galaxy

Washed out colored Windwaker is not new. However I am anticipating LTTP2 AKA Link Between Worlds very much. I expect it to be a great game.


----------



## Chromie

I don't think you know what washed out is...


----------



## Jarrad

Great Galaxy said:


> Washed out colored Windwaker is not new. However I am anticipating LTTP2 AKA Link Between Worlds very much. I expect it to be a great game.



Really? Is that all you think of WWHD? :l


----------



## oath2order

Great Galaxy said:


> Washed out colored Windwaker is not new. However I am anticipating LTTP2 AKA Link Between Worlds very much. I expect it to be a great game.



I hope Link Between Worlds will be good. LTTP was terrible.


----------



## unravel

oath2order said:


> I hope Link Between Worlds will be good. LTTP was terrible.



Link to the past is bad? how bad give me feedback (was planning to play that game)


----------



## Jarrad

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Link to the past is bad? how bad give me feedback (was planning to play that game)



I played LTTP on the gba port, so I may not of had the same experience these elder gamers had of the NES LTTP. I'm going to say it straight; my experience of LTTP was terrible. It was one of those games which you had to be enticed to play by previous zelda games. I found myself growing bored of it within 20 minutes or so, thus why it had only been played once and then sold on eBay within the span of 5 years. I don't really have any fond memories of the game because it made such a small impression on me - the only thing I remember about it is waking up and then having to aid princess zelda in the hyrule dungeons. 

If you're planning to play it on the basis of playing every zelda game, then do. However, if you just want to play it to kill time then I'd suggest not to. My most memorable game boy advance game was without a doubt Minish cap, so I'd recommend playing that.


----------



## oath2order

Jarrad said:


> I played LTTP on the gba port, so I may not of had the same experience these elder gamers had of the NES LTTP. I'm going to say it straight; my experience of LTTP was terrible. It was one of those games which you had to be enticed to play by previous zelda games. I found myself growing bored of it within 20 minutes or so, thus why it had only been played once and then sold on eBay within the span of 5 years. I don't really have any fond memories of the game because it made such a small impression on me - the only thing I remember about it is waking up and then having to aid princess zelda in the hyrule dungeons.
> 
> If you're planning to play it on the basis of playing every zelda game, then do. However, if you just want to play it to kill time then I'd suggest not to. My most memorable game boy advance game was without a doubt Minish cap, so I'd recommend playing that.



Same, I loved Minish Cap.

I just am not a fan of most top-down Zeldas. LttP was just annoying.


----------



## Boccages

Jarrad said:


> I played LTTP on the gba port, so I may not of had the same experience these elder gamers had of the NES LTTP.


Your opinion is kind of discredited just here. LttP was a SNES game, not a NES one. 

A Link to the Past is the best 2D Zelda game ever. Period. Better even than some 3D ones like Ocarina of Times or Twilight Princess.


----------



## oath2order

NouvelleOrange said:


> Your opinion is kind of discredited just here. LttP was a SNES game, not a NES one.
> 
> A Link to the Past is the best 2D Zelda game ever. Period. Better even than some 3D ones like Ocarina of Times or Twilight Princess.



So he got the system mixed up. Doesn't mean his opinion is discredited.


----------



## Jarrad

oath2order said:


> So he got the system mixed up. Doesn't mean his opinion is discredited.



Exactly! I actually performed a google search as to whether it was SNES or NES. Found out it was SNES but I couldn't be arsed to change it. 
"You missed out a single letter? THAT'S IT! YOUR OPINION IS DISCREDITED!"


----------



## Boccages

Look at this


----------



## Chromie

Yea well ever since LttP Zelda has been following the same formula. Really if you don't like LttP fine but to call it a bad game?


----------



## oath2order

Well, I can call it a bad game, because I think it's a bad game -_-


----------



## Chromie

oath2order said:


> Well, I can call it a bad game, because I think it's a bad game -_-



And I'm not disagreeing I just think it's stupid to call it a bad game. There's a reason nearly every Zelda game has copied the LttP formula and that's because it works. The jump in quality from Zelda II to LttP was like going from Wild World to New Leaf.


----------



## Stalfos

ALttP is perhaps the best Zelda game ever, and I?ve probably played through it 20+ times by now. Still, I?m not feeling too excited about ALBW. From what I?ve seen so far it looks kinda... cheap.

Are you guys getting it?


----------



## oath2order

It looks awesome, I'm getting it for sure.


----------



## Chromie

Definitely getting it. Tried it out. It looks a lot better in person when you're able to enjoy the 60 fps 3D.


----------



## Psydye

I'm a Zelda freak so it's my quest to play every game in the series and(hopefully) beat....the only games I'm a bigger freak over of is Castlevania and Metroid(hence my love for Metroidvanias lol! Gotta love that exploration style...)


----------



## Orogenes

Stalfos said:


> ALttP is perhaps the best Zelda game ever, and I?ve probably played through it 20+ times by now. Still, I?m not feeling too excited about ALBW. From what I?ve seen so far it looks kinda... cheap.
> 
> Are you guys getting it?



A Link to the Past is battling with Ocarina of Time for my throne of the "greatest Zelda game of all time", so I can't deny that A Link Between Worlds has got my attention, though I think I will bide my time a little while before getting it. Bough Wind Waker HD just recently, so my Zelda quota is satisfied for a while.


----------



## Stalfos

Thanks for the input guys!

And Psydye; I?m with you all the way when it comes to Metroidvanias (or Castleroid as I prefer to call them).


----------



## KarlaKGB

Are there any known multiplayer features for ALBW? Remember when LttP came out for the GBA, and 4 Swords was with it? Best fun I've had, sitting in the school library at lunch with my friends, their GBAs and a link cable.


----------



## JeanGiraffe

I recently beat twilight princess for wii, but I am missing one little piece of heart and it bothers me so much. I have everything in the game except that one piece... I have no idea where it is and have looked and looked but gave up out of frustration. :/ I prefer to play zelda on my tv so I can't wait to see what they come out with for the wii u. But I will probably end up purchasing a link between worlds out of curiosity and ocarina of time for old times sake. <3 I have windwaker for wii u but have yet to play it very much because of pokemon x. But I have already beat it on GameCube and LOVED it, so I will definitely be coming back to it.

Also I should mention I got the limited edition zelda wii u and it is awesome but wish it had something on the actual console too. :/


----------



## Psydye

Stalfos said:


> Thanks for the input guys!
> 
> And Psydye; I?m with you all the way when it comes to Metroidvanias (or Castleroid as I prefer to call them).


Haha, Castleroid, never thought of that term before...lol, it sounds like a horrible medical condition but yeah neat terminology! XD


----------



## Boccages

For Metroidvania fans out there : check this out. And join in on the kickstarter.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1183462809/paradise-lost-first-contact


----------



## Caius

NouvelleOrange said:


> For Metroidvania fans out there : check this out. And join in on the kickstarter.
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1183462809/paradise-lost-first-contact



Try to stay on topic.


----------



## Animedan

I really, really want ALBW. I hope this addition will be easy, as Im one of those people who gives up after being stumped for a long time. (And I get stumped in every Zelda game I play.)


----------



## Boccages

I love ALBW. The ALttP nostalgia is quite effective ! But I think I still like The Wind Waker HD better.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Has anyone heard of the "Zelda" level in Super Mario 3D World? You could probably find a video on YouTube, it's apparently in the "Rainbow World". I haven't played it actually, so I don't know what the level nomenclature means.

After trying to put a link up, its not working. Try the video by ProJared.


----------



## violetneko

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Has anyone heard of the "Zelda" level in Super Mario 3D World? You could probably find a video on YouTube, it's apparently in the "Rainbow World". I haven't played it actually, so I don't know what the level nomenclature means.
> 
> After trying to put a link up, its not working. Try the video by ProJared.



I saw that! And the song after


----------



## Silversea

I always liked Wind Waker, even though the bosses were easy. I liked the pictograph system with the museum of models as well, it was unique.


----------



## oath2order

Link Between Worlds spoiler



Spoiler



I like how they reprised Thieves' Hideout and made those of us who played LttP think that the thief girl would end up being the boss XD


----------



## Jake

I've only played about 30 mins of the new game but i'll put my thoughts in a spoiler idk if its considered spoiler-ish but YOLO



Spoiler



Actually maybe I've done more than 30 mins, last thing I remember was beating the witch ***** for the first time, and haining the ability to walk into walls or w/e. Then I talked to that guy and he like 'u mite not hav the chance 2 save in a while, do u want 2 save now????' and i saved and that's it.

- I really don't like the overworld above view gameplay. it looks odd
- the game runs smoothly though, and the graphics are nice (despite the fact I hate Link's design)
-- that said, I understand they're trying to keep it in the ropes of the original, but still...
- I liked how the storyline didn't take FOREVERRRR to start like OMG. After like 5 minutes it was ready to go, and I really liked that. I love the Zelda series, but I just hate how it takes like 6 years to start the plotline

yeah I haven't done a lot so that's all I can really say.
(that Ravio magic gauge thing or w/e is a ***** but I'm assuming it increases over time or something???


----------



## oath2order

There's one Maiamai in the Hyrule Lost Woods area that I can't seem to find >.>


----------



## suede

Finished ALBW today, yay. With all the damn Maiamai's and everything! I really, really liked it, probably one of my favorite Zelda games.


----------



## violetneko

Just gotta wait until Christmas XD 
Meanwhile, listening to the music can help tide me over :3
Also going to finish a playthrough of Link to the Past. Currently raging in a certain section of Turtle Rock; need to get healing stuff before attempting again


----------



## Steve Canyon

I beat the 3rd dungeon today and got the master sword. Easiest dungeons ive played in any zelda game. Maybe its because im so familiar with the way the puzzle mechanism work?? (even though the dungeon layouts are new and they incorporate merging into the walls)... Ive gotten every chest in the first 3 dungeons as well, and I hardly ever do that in the other games because theyre usually very difficult to find. I still love the game... its just been easy so far.


----------



## oath2order

I got all of the maiamais <3


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Gah, I have to wait till x-mas to get ALBW
also getting twilight princess, as my old disk got stepped on accidentaly, before I finished the game


----------



## Chikusho

I purchased A Link Between Worlds today and so far I am pleased.

much nostalgia
very pretty visuals
fun as f.

I'm heading towards my second dungeon now (the windmill place thing). I've got the ability to swim and the rock lifting gloves for the dungeon after that by stumbling across the miners house, I've also done like 2 treasure dungeon things.

I really like it so far,  I've played maybe like a bit longer than 40 minutes in all and I'm hooked, it also is one of the only games on the 3DS i have used the 3D effect for because it helps with the sense of knowing how high you are and how low you are for the puzzles and navigating around the dungeon.

oh man I can't wait to play it more tomorrow.


----------



## oath2order

The Octoball Derby minigame is ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## Chikusho

Still early days and I'm at the Thieves Hideout, It just keeps on getting more fun by the day! It's a change from constantly breeding on Pokemon Y.

Don't think I'll play anything else till I finish this


----------



## oath2order

I think I found my favorite top down Zelda game.


----------



## violetneko

Only 3 more weeks of waiting XD


----------



## RhinoK

should I buy this game? Vague yes, but I've never finished a 2D LOZ game. I got close with Spirit Tracks; however.


----------



## Riiiiptide

oath2order said:


> The Octoball Derby minigame is ****ing ridiculous.



Has anyone had any luck with this?


----------



## oath2order

I dunno if anybody has lol


----------



## Boccages

I like The Legend of Zelda : A Link Between World. Especially with the fact that it delves into the A Link to the Past nostalgy quite a fair bit.

But I think I still like The Legend of Zelda : The Wind Waker HD better on my Wii U.


----------



## xpaintitblack7x

I have a question about Skyward Sword. I'm just into the game and it needs me to do a skyward strike, but for some reason the game will NOT register that I'm holding up the wiimote. Link is just continually hitting his shield with his sword. Also, the view keeps changing from regular to first person and back and I can't control it! I'm so frustrated and can't find any answers anywhere. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Stalfos

oath2order said:


> The Octoball Derby minigame is ****ing ridiculous.





Riiiiptide said:


> Has anyone had any luck with this?





oath2order said:


> I dunno if anybody has lol



I really like the Octoball Derby. I've spent hours trying to improve my score. It's pretty hard though. I've only scored 143 so far.


----------



## Riiiiptide

I think the best I've gotten is 14...


----------



## oath2order

http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertc...nveils-new-wii-u-zelda-title-hyrule-warriors/

HOLY ****.

THIS LOOKS AWESOME.


----------



## Boidoh

Hyrule Warriors! I want it now!


----------



## unravel




----------



## Box9Missingo

Dang that game looks awesome . 

Just tried out A Link Between Worlds... will definitely be adding it to my list of must buy games. It's really fun so far.


----------



## Boccages

I thought the textures looked awful on Hyrule Warriors. I get they want to put many many ennemies on screen at once, but damn ! The textures looked blurry and Gamecube-ish.


----------



## Boidoh

Enemies stripped straight out of Skyward Sword look GCNish? I'd say Wii-ish.


----------



## RhinoK

The Dodongo looked badass in my opinion


----------



## oath2order

NouvelleOrange said:


> I thought the textures looked awful on Hyrule Warriors. I get they want to put many many ennemies on screen at once, but damn ! The textures looked blurry and Gamecube-ish.



Looked fine to me.


----------



## spamurai

oath2order said:


> Looked fine to me.



Ditto


----------



## Psydye

That Hyrule Warriors game looks awesome!! I WANT IT!!!


----------



## Boidoh

If you look at the Lizalfos in SS then look at the ones in HW, then you can see how they actually updated it. It really makes you appreciate it a little more.


----------



## BellGreen

I got Wind Waker HD for Christmas! I started this morning. I've been playing on the TV but I finally found out how to switch to the GamePad since I wanted to so badly.
So far, it's really fun. I haven't died once yet but I probably will lol.


----------



## violetneko

I got Link Between Worlds! And I'm only 3 dungeons from the end... Ha. Time to slow down and do minigames :3


----------



## BellGreen

I'm at Forbidden Woods and I started this morning so I decided to stop xD 
There's always that point in a Zelda game where you just can't beat another dungeon until you take a long break.

One thing I hate about most Zelda games is how you are sent to the beginning of the dungeon if you save in one. I also thought that the boss room in WW for Gohma (or any boss that needs a key) reset and you needed to go through getting the key again, so I decided to go through the whole dungeon and I wasted all my time realizing it's unlocked once you unlock it.


----------



## Riiiiptide

violetneko said:


> I got Link Between Worlds! And I'm only 3 dungeons from the end... Ha. Time to slow down and do minigames :3



It seems that this game was shorter than usual? I finished the regular playthrough with all mini quests and stuff in 17 hours, then Hero Mode in 8 more hours.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

I got ALBW yesterday, as well twilight princess which I never had when it was released (I borrowed my friend's, but had to return it before I was finished )
Played twilight princess for all of the time I had at home, then ALBW at my grandad's house until my 3ds died, and I got quite a way through


----------



## violetneko

Riiiiptide said:


> It seems that this game was shorter than usual? I finished the regular playthrough with all mini quests and stuff in 17 hours, then Hero Mode in 8 more hours.



Seems so to me too. I'm 10 hours in, have 62 Maiamais, and am at Lorule Castle. I'm going to get the rest of the Maiamais soon, and maybe attempt the Octoball Derby thingy that everyone's ranting about XD

It's not the shortest, though.


----------



## BellGreen

It feels like Wind Waker HD is really short as well. I'm on the journey to The Tower of Gods which is one or two places before the first temple.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

violetneko said:


> Seems so to me too. I'm 10 hours in, have 62 Maiamais, and am at Lorule Castle. I'm going to get the rest of the Maiamais soon, and maybe attempt the Octoball Derby thingy that everyone's ranting about XD
> 
> It's not the shortest, though.



Octoball derby is actually not too bad once you get the hang of it, I get over 100 every time I play it now


----------



## oath2order

HOW DO YOU DO IT.


----------



## violetneko

Getting heart pieces :3 The hardest one for me is the Hotfoot game, because I run into everything. When I finally beat it for the piece of heart in less than 65 secs, I got 64.9. 64 point freakin' 9. Couldn't do that again if I tried XD 
Wish I had that timing in Rupee Rush XD 
One more piece of heart to go!


----------



## Gizmodo

Got Link between worlds for Christmas 
going to play it in the next few days!

Have beat every Zelda game except the horrific 2nd one  woo
im going to be forced to buy a WII U whenever the zelda comes out -_________-


----------



## RhinoK

I got Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds for Christmas, a bit disappointed at how easy the game was, the only time I was really stuck was when I didn't see the door underneath a platform above with a door, so I can be excused


----------



## RhinoK

I am so close to getting every Heart Piece but it is of course the Octoball Derby and that stupid Hyrule Hotfoot challenge that's preventing me from completing them


----------



## Stevey Queen

Anybody else suck super bad at Octoball derby. I can't past 60 points and I rarely get that anyways :'c I can't fight Yuga with 19 and 3/4 hearts...


----------



## RhinoK

Yuga's quite difficult first time around, I recommend finding all five bottles, filling one or two with blue potion and the rest with fairies. Try and stay alive instead of trying to kill him, I used up all my fairies on him, the second phase is a lot easier


----------



## Snowtyke

I'm wondering if I should restart A Link Between Worlds.
I just got to Lorule, but I feel very stuck and clueless, and I kind of want to restart. Please answer quickly.


----------



## RhinoK

If you're not that far in, go for it. There's a lot of side-quests past Lorule in both Hyrule and Lorule and the dungeons can be completed in (almost) any order


----------



## Snowtyke

Thanks for your input. I think I'll go for it.


----------



## Boccages

I don't know what restarting will bring, to be honest.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Snowtyke said:


> Thanks for your input. I think I'll go for it.



There's nothing really you can miss in the game. You could can always go back to areas and collect items and pieces of hearts that you miss.


----------



## BellGreen

Wow, I didn't realize so many people actually collect heart pieces! In WW, I'm making the trip to the Earth Temple and I only have 7 hearts =P


----------



## Snowtyke

I am legitimately challenged by the Theive's Hideout boss. One heart left on the final phase.
Well, I died.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Any hints for the hyrule hotfoot challenge? I have the pegasus boots, but then just barely managed to win the beginner one (74.1 seconds), now for the intermediate one I have to do it in 65 and I just cant...


----------



## violetneko

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Any hints for the hyrule hotfoot challenge? I have the pegasus boots, but then just barely managed to win the beginner one (74.1 seconds), now for the intermediate one I have to do it in 65 and I just cant...



Going at an angle helps cover ground quickly, so there's not a lot of stopping and such. My time was 64.9 XD


----------



## Stevey Queen

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Any hints for the hyrule hotfoot challenge? I have the pegasus boots, but then just barely managed to win the beginner one (74.1 seconds), now for the intermediate one I have to do it in 65 and I just cant...



When it starts go through the portal to Lorule and use the broom to travel to the graveyard weather vane and go back to Hyrule through the nearest portal and finish the race.

Actually works.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

LoveMcQueen said:


> When it starts go through the portal to Lorule and use the broom to travel to the graveyard weather vane and go back to Hyrule through the nearest portal and finish the race.
> 
> Actually works.



Using the broom actually works? I thought it'd be like in OoT getting the biggoron sword, when it sets the timer on the timed bits to 0:05 if you try to teleport with the ocarina...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Totally have the best little sister ever. She hunted down the GCN version of Twilight Princess and bought it for me for Christmas. I missed this game!


----------



## VillageDweller

Finally started Wind Waker HD :}


----------



## Boccages

VillageDweller said:


> Finally started Wind Waker HD :}



Damn I love that game. Best Zelda ever.


----------



## Stevey Queen

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Using the broom actually works? I thought it'd be like in OoT getting the biggoron sword, when it sets the timer on the timed bits to 0:05 if you try to teleport with the ocarina...



It does but only in lorule. You will lose if you fly in hyrule.


----------



## Stalfos

181 points in the Octoderby!


----------



## oath2order

HOW IS THAT HUMANLY POSSIBLE.


----------



## violetneko

My highest was 116 I think. It was a fluke XD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

It's actually possible to get 255, but you have to be insanely skillful


----------



## Stalfos

oath2order said:


> HOW IS THAT HUMANLY POSSIBLE.



Hours of practice and tons of luck! LOL! XD


----------



## BellGreen

I still haven't beat Wind Waker HD. I decided to take a short break yesterday, I'm going to start playing it more tomorrow and I am hoping I can beat it before Winter Break is over.


----------



## Murray

how do i be good at link between worlds i am so bad and i dont know what to do


----------



## Stevey Queen

Murray said:


> how do i be good at link between worlds i am so bad and i dont know what to do



What exactly are you bad at? If you die a lot, I suggest you search for heart pieces. You can always look up a heart piece guide online or go exploring yourself.


----------



## BigZombieMonkey

I haven't completed Skyword Sword of a Link Between Worlds, when I was younger I wouldn't have rested until I finished every Zelda game but having kids is slowing me down. I do have a Zelda tattoo and a full size replica of the Master Sword which keep me happy when I can't play though lol


----------



## oath2order

http://nintendo3dsdaily.com/nintendo3dsnews/even-more-proof-of-a-majoras-mask-remake/



> [Having Majora's Mask in Link's house] was a special request from Aonuma’s production team. Now why would they ask us to do that?



INTERESTING ISN'T IT.


----------



## Luxy

I got Skyward Sword for Christmas like a year ago and I haven't beaten it yet 0-0 The stupid bokoblins took all my stuff.

I got ALBW for Christmas this year. But I took it my cousins house and left my DS case T_T (with the game in it)

I got Wind Waker. But. I had a rage quit. Then I picked back up and had another rage quit.

I've only beat TP and OoT.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Luxy said:


> I've only beat TP and OoT.



Yknow, I can only seem to beat the handheld ones...
I've beaten phantom hourglass and spirit tracks many times, and now I've beaten ALBW too. I've even beaten the 3ds remake of OoT, but I never managed that with the original gamecube OoT. Pretty sure I'm stuck trying to kill the boss inside lord jabu jabu. I just can't seem to fight well with those controls...


----------



## Laurina

I got a physical copy of A Link Between Worlds a little over a week ago and have been playing it the last few days. Mainly on my breaks/lunch at work. I finally found the flippers and now I'm off to get the third pendant. Enjoying the game just as much as previous LoZ games. My hours will be getting cut at work (especially with all this freezing cold and blizzard warnings). I'm hoping to beat the game and going back to my Skyward Sword game. Something happened with my data and have to start all over again.


----------



## oath2order

http://nintendoeverything.com/the-l...n-available-on-the-eshop-again-through-feb-2/

hey hey hey


----------



## TerryMartin

Always wanted to play Four swords.. Now i get a chance too. xD


----------



## Iris Mist

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Yknow, I can only seem to beat the handheld ones...
> I've beaten phantom hourglass and spirit tracks many times, and now I've beaten ALBW too. I've even beaten the 3ds remake of OoT, but I never managed that with the original gamecube OoT. Pretty sure I'm stuck trying to kill the boss inside lord jabu jabu. I just can't seem to fight well with those controls...



I only managed to beat OoT on the N64 and Link's Awakening (VC on 3DS). 

I'm at the final stage of Minish Cap, never really managed to get too interested in Majora's Mask (though I need to try again soon), and to this day, cannot figure the original Zelda on NES out to save my life (I believe I managed to find 1 dungeon)

I'm about half way through A Link Between Worlds, can't wait to keep going when I'm done my Pokemon Y playthrough.



TerryMartin said:


> Always wanted to play Four swords.. Now i get a chance too. xD



I got it on my 3DS when it first came out, it's a great game, considering it's free. I just downloaded it for my 2DS, so I have a copy on both systems now.


----------



## Boidoh

Hmm lets see.

I've:

100% - TLoZ, Z2:TAoL, ALTTP, LA, TP, SS
Beaten - OoT, WWHD, OoA, OoS, FSAE

I haven't 100% OoT3D because I am currently getting the Gold Tokens, I have the figurines to do for WWHD, I have to beat the Oracle games 2 more times each and I'm collecting rupees in FSAE.


----------



## BigZombieMonkey

The only Zelda games I haven't beaten are Skyword Sword and The Oracle games (Which I wasn't a fan of). I need to finish Skyward Sword at some point but I really hate the nunchucks >.<


----------



## Jarrad

Luxy said:


> I got Skyward Sword for Christmas like a year ago and I haven't beaten it yet 0-0 The stupid bokoblins took all my stuff.
> 
> I got ALBW for Christmas this year. But I took it my cousins house and left my DS case T_T (with the game in it)
> 
> I got Wind Waker. But. I had a rage quit. Then I picked back up and had another rage quit.
> 
> I've only beat TP and OoT.



You must be terrible at zelda games if you can't complete wind waker or skyward sword o.o


----------



## unravel

Luxy said:


> I got Skyward Sword for Christmas like a year ago and I haven't beaten it yet 0-0 The stupid bokoblins took all my stuff.
> 
> I got ALBW for Christmas this year. But I took it my cousins house and left my DS case T_T (with the game in it)
> 
> I got Wind Waker. But. I had a rage quit. Then I picked back up and had another rage quit.
> 
> I've only beat TP and OoT.



I guess you are not into zelda games.
A played Spirit Tracks, Phantom Hourglass, Link's awakening, A link to the pass, OoT also the master quest and beat them all


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Jarrad said:


> You must be terrible at zelda games if you can't complete wind waker or skyward sword o.o



I've never finished WW either...
Though I kind of got bored with it, playing OoT much more, then i moved onto TP and the ones that followed.


----------



## oath2order

Let's see here. I 100% completed the original, Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Twilight Princess, Minish Cap, Phantom Hourglass, Spirit Tracks, and the chicken doesn't ****ing count, so Link Between Worlds.


----------



## Tenyu

Jarrad said:


> You must be terrible at zelda games if you can't complete wind waker or skyward sword o.o



I beg to differ. I've beaten both Wind Waker and Skyward Sword, but I found them considerably harder than Ocarina of Time or Twilight Princess. Twilight Princess, especially, was a gentle stroll through the park.


----------



## oath2order

Tenyu said:


> I beg to differ. I've beaten both Wind Waker and Skyward Sword, but I found them considerably harder than Ocarina of Time or Twilight Princess. Twilight Princess, especially, was a gentle stroll through the park.



City in the Sky? lol no not hard at all </sarcasm>


----------



## Tenyu

It was doable.

Apart from Majora's Mask and some of the old 2-D games, I don't think of the Zelda series as being all that difficult. But a game doesn't always need to be very difficult to be a great game.


----------



## SuperSparky1

I've beaten: Zelda 1, A Link to the Past, Link's Awakening, Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Wind Waker, Four Swords, and A Link Between Worlds.
I'm currently trying to beat: Zelda 2... UGHHH!!!, the Oracle Games, Minish Cap, Twilight Princess, and Skyward Sword.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I don't have ALBW or a Wii U (so no Windwaker for me *cries*), so right now I'm working on the Oracle of Ages.


----------



## oath2order

ALBW is worth it.

I can't beat the Oracle game Goron dance.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

ALBW looks worth it. Maybe I'll nag my mom about later.


----------



## Radagast

Tenyu said:


> Apart from Majora's Mask and some of the old 2-D games, I don't think of the Zelda series as being all that difficult. But a game doesn't always need to be very difficult to be a great game.


I totally agree I think they are pathetically easy nowadays, I enjoyed it when they were actually challenging. Even Eiji Aonuma seems to agree with me http://www.joystiq.com/2013/10/13/eiji-aonuma-discusses-hand-holding-in-zelda-a-link-between-worl/


----------



## Iris Mist

Radagast said:


> I totally agree I think they are pathetically easy nowadays, I enjoyed it when they were actually challenging. Even Eiji Aonuma seems to agree with me http://www.joystiq.com/2013/10/13/eiji-aonuma-discusses-hand-holding-in-zelda-a-link-between-worl/



They are easier these days, though the games are still amazing. I particularly enjoy the sidequests, they're actually harder than the main story most times. I actually put my ALBW gameplay on hold so I could hunt Maimais.


----------



## Radagast

Iris Mist said:


> They are easier these days, though the games are still amazing. I particularly enjoy the sidequests, they're actually harder than the main story most times. I actually put my ALBW gameplay on hold so I could hunt Maimais.


Most difficult thing in Skyward Sword: the harp minigame at the Lumpy Pumpkin


----------



## chillv

The timeline to zelda makes as much sense as it would trying to connect Sonic 06 with any of the Sonic games.

How can the hero be defeated and be triumphant. That makes absolutely no since.

Anyway, my favorite is Wind Waker. I am reaching the end of the game. Btw, I have the HD remake.

Oh no! Not Radagast


----------



## Radagast

chillv said:


> The timeline to zelda makes as much sense as it would trying to connect Sonic 06 with any of the Sonic games.


I've never played a Sonic game but I agree the Zelda timeline seems sort of contrived. At first they were making Zelda games without putting too much thought into how they fit into the chronology, I guess Nintendo did their best with it.



chillv said:


> Oh no! Not Radagast


Hey


----------



## oath2order

chillv said:


> The timeline to zelda makes as much sense as it would trying to connect Sonic 06 with any of the Sonic games.
> 
> How can the hero be defeated and be triumphant. That makes absolutely no since.



Because it's entirely possible.


----------



## Stevey Queen

chillv said:


> The timeline to zelda makes as much sense as it would trying to connect Sonic 06 with any of the Sonic games.
> 
> How can the hero be defeated and be triumphant. That makes absolutely no since.
> 
> Anyway, my favorite is Wind Waker. I am reaching the end of the game. Btw, I have the HD remake.
> 
> Oh no! Not Radagast



It's called alternate dimensions...


----------



## nabooru

I finished ALBW before Christmas, and it was pretty good. I like the StreetPass thing where you can battle other players. I'm pretty bad at it.  

Anyway, I agree with the notion that it was incredibly easy. Still hunting for the Maimais, though.


----------



## Farobi

Just got Link Between Worlds <3

Can't wait to experience it. Already on the part where the princess gets trapped in a painting or something.

No spoilers pl0x


----------



## keepitshay

I'm currently looking into getting OOT for the 3ds but I don't know if it's worth it :/ Anyone else enjoy it? I mean I played the original on N64 but I don't want to buy it then get bored cause I've already played it, lol.


----------



## violetneko

I just realized the purpose of the LikeLike outside the room you fight dark link in ocarina of time. He's there to make your life easier. If you don't have a shield, DL won't have one. You can always reequip the shield after the battle's begun. I realized this because I actually lost to DL this run through XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've not gotten bored of it at all!


----------



## violetneko

DL has a shield anyway, so nope to that earlier post XD 
However, I didn't target this time, and only lost 1/2 heart. Heh.
On that note, I for some reason had trouble with dead hand today. Guess I'm rusty. However, a fast way to get out of the handhold is to run towards it with a bomb, then after DH appears the bomb explodes and you can do whatever.


----------



## Yugi Moto

keepitshay said:


> I'm currently looking into getting OOT for the 3ds but I don't know if it's worth it :/ Anyone else enjoy it? I mean I played the original on N64 but I don't want to buy it then get bored cause I've already played it, lol.



They are essentially the same game just with updated graphics, so if you don't want to play oot for n64 then don't waste your money buying oot for 3ds.

Someone correct me if i'm wrong tho


----------



## keepitshay

I did decide to buy it. I was amazed by the graphics. It feels like a whole new world, tbh. I think it's worth it cause it comes with the Boss Rush and Master Quest so I might do a second run through w/ Master Quest. I think it'll be interesting and/or frustrating to play it in mirrored as well as having the more difficult dungeons.


----------



## Zura

Is Vaati awesome or what?


----------



## oath2order

Vaati is meh as a villain. :/


----------



## Zura

*One thing I did not get about Minish cap is that Vaati has the Magic cap that could grant his every wish but he only used it once... *


----------



## Nerd House

keepitshay said:


> I did decide to buy it. I was amazed by the graphics. It feels like a whole new world, tbh. I think it's worth it cause it comes with the Boss Rush and Master Quest so I might do a second run through w/ Master Quest. I think it'll be interesting and/or frustrating to play it in mirrored as well as having the more difficult dungeons.



Master Quest is quite a challenge. I think you'll be very satisfied.


----------



## Mayor_Ale

Hiyaa,im totally in love with "The Legend of Zelda"series,i've played Ocarina of Times,Majoras Mask,Wind Waker,Twilight Princes,Phantom Hourglasses,Spirit Tracks,Skywar Sword and the 3ds new one(cant remenber the nam right now)and always ALWAAYS when i talk of zelda with someone i tell them "you haven't played a real zelda game if you haven't played Ocarina,Majoras,Twilight or Skywar" cuz i think those are the ...how to say it...those are the strongest and real zelda games.As you(reader)may se , i've played a lot of zelda games and im totaaaaally in love!zelda is the best nintendo game ever , even when now nintendo is producing stupid games ,zelda games are always awesome!and wont let you down!(ex skywar sword)and if you havent played zelda yet andyou consider yourself a nintendo fan,what are you waiting?!DO IT!


----------



## violetneko

Adol the Red said:


> Master Quest is quite a challenge. I think you'll be very satisfied.



Definitely. I still have quite a bit of trouble with Dodongo's Cavern. Used a shortcut for the Bombs, though. XD
All of the dungeons in MQ have really creative puzzles :3


----------



## SuperSparky1

The Like Likes from Jabu Jabu's Belly in Master Quest that fell from nowhere...  They're the reason why I'm afraid of them...


----------



## oath2order

Today I just bought the Zelda Wii U bundled with Wind Waker HD


----------



## Chromie

oath2order said:


> Today I just bought the Zelda Wii U bundled with Wind Waker HD



Awesome! Wind Waker HD looks incredible. 

For the people who don't know if you have a Wii U and buy Mario Kart you can get Wind Waker HD for free if you register Mario Kart 8.


----------



## oath2order

Chromie said:


> Awesome! Wind Waker HD looks incredible.
> 
> For the people who don't know if you have a Wii U and buy Mario Kart you can get Wind Waker HD for free if you register Mario Kart 8.



It does look incredible <3

I'm happy that I've finally got the Zelda game I've been dying to play >.>


----------



## suede

I still haven't even finished Wind Waker HD and I got it when it was released oops


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I have yet to make it past the half way mark in Legend of Zelda Link Between Worlds. Its such an amazing game but I just have way too many other games.


----------



## Boidoh

So your still in Hyrule (Light World)?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I think I just finished the last light world dungeon so I'll be starting the dark world next. Problem for me is I only play it maybe once every 2-3 weeks and I had Zelda link between worlds since December. Lol


----------



## Boidoh

It's not the Dark World in this game. It's Lorule. A completely different world, just with similar names/locations.


----------



## chantelou

I grew up on this wonderful creation! Find myself unable to really enjoy the newest games however, guess I really just don't cope with change well! I, thankfully, came to love Twilight Princess since it still looked and felt like a Zelda game, I just don't feel the same way with the others  I will never get that same feeling with the new games that I felt when playing Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask: but can't wait to get it on DS! I hope I'm not the only one who feels this way as I don't want to come across as a complete troll haha, I understand games are changing and have to keep it fresh but i feel like it's lost what it used to be, or maybe I just haven't gave the others enough attention! Any recommendations/suggestions of any in the series that really stands out to any of you? I miss Link terribly!


----------



## ACNiko

The new Zelda title leaked?

So this is a document that has been "leaked" and is a list of playable games at E3 next month.

Read more about it here: http://wiiudaily.com/2014/05/nintendo-e3-2014-rumor/

Probably fake, but it would be cool if it wasn't.


----------



## oath2order

Shard of Nightmare. Hm.


----------



## ACNiko

oath2order said:


> Shard of Nightmare. Hm.


Sounds like a dark game. It also sounds kind of fake.


----------



## oath2order

It sounds like a Kirby title, since there was Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland.


----------



## ACNiko

oath2order said:


> It sounds like a Kirby title, since there was Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland.


Haha, that was my first thought when I saw the title.


----------



## Boidoh

Shard of Nightmare sound like a pretty cool name. I would be disappointed if it wasn't that now that I've heard it.


----------



## mannieblaze23

Nintendo usually just give a name to a game just to have something there for E3.  I know they were talking about making a new Zelda game with an open world like Skyrim.  Shard of Nightmare seems like a great name for a new Zelda title; we have to see when E3 is around.


----------



## oath2order

If they did an open world Skyrim-esque game, that would be amazing, though, I doubt Nintendo would do that :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

That said, with the upgrade system in Skyward Sword they had, it does seem like they'd consider moving in that direction.


----------



## Zura

One of the most saddest moments in Zelda


----------



## Zura

why do people hate ST because of the train? I feel like its 100x better then something like OT, with a huge open area, that took ages to get to things. For me the train just made things a lot easier


----------



## Aizu

Vaati said:


> why do people hate ST because of the train? I feel like its 100x better then something like OT, with a huge open area, that took ages to get to things. For me the train just made things a lot easier



I didn't hate Spirit Tracks for the Train, I hated Spirit Tracks for the God Damn Flute thing, had a headache for weeks on end...
Loved everything else though


----------



## Zura

Lita_Chan said:


> I didn't hate Spirit Tracks for the Train, I hated Spirit Tracks for the God Damn Flute thing, had a headache for weeks on end...
> Loved everything else though



There's a cheat for it yeah know 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and BTW I just finished the game for the 2nd time! Every year I beat minish cap again but I wanted to change it up a little 

So yeah that's why it may look as If I'm obsessed with it...


----------



## Zura

The only game that I'm really obsessed with is Minish cap! Its a true masterpiece


----------



## oath2order

Spirit flute was the worsssttttt

I loved the gane though


----------



## Zura

oath2order said:


> Spirit flute was the worsssttttt
> 
> I loved the game though


IDK if anyone else knows this but...
*


Spoiler: Spirit flute glitch



While doing a Lokomo song, play the first two notes constantly and fast, the game will allow it 


*Go ahead and try it!

Enjoy!


----------



## oath2order

Ill let the game RIP since I already 100%'d it.


----------



## Boccages

Vaati said:


> The only game that I'm really obsessed with is Minish cap! Its a true masterpiece



Well it's coming to the Wii U Virtual Console next week in Europe. Most probably in North America in the following weeks if not on the same date.


----------



## oath2order

The boss of the Desert Palace in Link Between Worlds is literally cancer.


----------



## Gandalf

Vaati said:


> IDK if anyone else knows this but...
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spirit flute glitch
> 
> 
> 
> While doing a Lokomo song, play the first two notes constantly and fast, the game will allow it
> 
> 
> *Go ahead and try it!
> 
> Enjoy!



Oh lord, does this work with the final song? That is where I rage quitted. The rest of Spirit Tracks was really fun though


----------



## ACNiko

The new Zelda for Wii U looks so freakin' awesome!

What do you all think?


----------



## suede

oath2order said:


> The boss of the Desert Palace in Link Between Worlds is literally cancer.


I'm playing it on Hero Mode right now and I had completely forgotten what a pain in the ass that boss is.


----------



## D i a

...I didn't have trouble with the spirit flute. Was it really that bad? I don't remember it being that bad. Lol. I'll have to try that trick, though, Vaati, if I pick the game up again. I just beat Minish Cap (for some reason, I had missed it...). I really enjoyed Spirit Tracks, it was Phantom Hourglass I had a problem with. That tower... was an annoyance I could have done without.

I wish we had gotten more info on Zelda for Wii U. We haven't gotten a lot of news yet... I hope we get some more. I'm pretty excited for Hyrule Warriors, though. Looks like its release is set for September 26, so at least that may tide me over for a while.


----------



## n64king

I pretty much could have just done without the time limit and redoing the temple in Phantom Hourglass. Lol @ people who are scared of Majora's Mask's "time limit" but say they liked PH whaaaaat.


----------



## Zura

Gandalf said:


> Oh lord, does this work with the final song? That is where I rage quitted. The rest of Spirit Tracks was really fun though



Yes it does.

- - - Post Merge - - -



D i a said:


> ...I didn't have trouble with the spirit flute. Was it really that bad? I don't remember it being that bad. Lol. I'll have to try that trick, though, Vaati, if I pick the game up again. I just beat Minish Cap (for some reason, I had missed it...). I really enjoyed Spirit Tracks, it was Phantom Hourglass I had a problem with. That tower... was an annoyance I could have done without.
> 
> I wish we had gotten more info on Zelda for Wii U. We haven't gotten a lot of news yet... I hope we get some more. I'm pretty excited for Hyrule Warriors, though. Looks like its release is set for September 26, so at least that may tide me over for a while.



Glade to hear 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I feel like the tower was like the other half of the dungeons.


----------



## ACNiko

Here's something I find strange.

We were recently shown a first ever trailer for an entirely new Zelda game for the Wii U. And we're not talking about that in this thread???


----------



## D i a

Well, I mentioned it a little above. Like I said, there hasn't been much released, so... there's not a whole lot to discuss!
I can't wait until we do get some more information though!

That said, I guess we could speculate on what we did see. And I saw a Link with hair in a ponytail. DID HIS BARBER DIE? WHO KNOWS! FIND OUT NEXT YEAR AT E3!
... Sorry, I had to do it. >_> 
On a serious note, I'm incredibly intrigued by returning to the open-world idea, and I can't wait to see what they do with it! I'm also wondering what the heck kind of arrows those were that Link used in the demo. I'm guessing some sort of electricity; they reminded me a lot of the ancient robots in Skyward Sword:


----------



## Stevey Queen

D i a said:


> Well, I mentioned it a little above. Like I said, there hasn't been much released, so... there's not a whole lot to discuss!
> I can't wait until we do get some more information though!
> 
> That said, I guess we could speculate on what we did see. And I saw a Link with hair in a ponytail. DID HIS BARBER DIE? WHO KNOWS! FIND OUT NEXT YEAR AT E3!
> ... Sorry, I had to do it. >_>
> On a serious note, I'm incredibly intrigued by returning to the open-world idea, and I can't wait to see what they do with it! I'm also wondering what the heck kind of arrows those were that Link used in the demo. I'm guessing some sort of electricity; they reminded me a lot of the ancient robots in Skyward Sword:
> View attachment 50851



I like to believe Link has been on a journey so long that his hair grew out and he hasn't had the time (or the rupees) to pay a visit to a local barber

Cute pic btw. Those robots were my favorite in SS 

I enjoyed the mole guys and the forest penguins too. I don't remember their name and Google is too much effort right now.

And I'm getting off topic


----------



## oath2order

http://nintendo3dsdaily.com/nintendo3dsnews/grezzo-posts-job-ad-hints-at-majoras-mask-3d/

GUYS


----------



## violetneko

oath2order said:


> http://nintendo3dsdaily.com/nintendo3dsnews/grezzo-posts-job-ad-hints-at-majoras-mask-3d/
> 
> GUYS



I'm pretty well convinced! I need to get my L button fixed, though, in time...


----------



## ACNiko

D i a said:


> Well, I mentioned it a little above. Like I said, there hasn't been much released, so... there's not a whole lot to discuss!
> I can't wait until we do get some more information though!
> 
> That said, I guess we could speculate on what we did see. And I saw a Link with hair in a ponytail. DID HIS BARBER DIE? WHO KNOWS! FIND OUT NEXT YEAR AT E3!
> ... Sorry, I had to do it. >_>
> On a serious note, I'm incredibly intrigued by returning to the open-world idea, and I can't wait to see what they do with it! I'm also wondering what the heck kind of arrows those were that Link used in the demo. I'm guessing some sort of electricity; they reminded me a lot of the ancient robots in Skyward Sword:
> View attachment 50851



I actually hope this game is a sequel to Skyward Sword. It would take place maybe 100 years after the events of Skyward Sword when Hyrule is established.

Did anyone see GameXplain's trailer analysis video? It's really good and I really recommend it:


----------



## D i a

oath2order said:


> http://nintendo3dsdaily.com/nintendo3dsnews/grezzo-posts-job-ad-hints-at-majoras-mask-3d/
> 
> GUYS



YESSSSSS


----------



## D i a

ACNiko said:


> I actually hope this game is a sequel to Skyward Sword. It would take place maybe 100 years after the events of Skyward Sword when Hyrule is established.
> 
> Did anyone see GameXplain's trailer analysis video? It's really good and I really recommend it:


That was a pretty sweet video! I also hope it is a sequel to Skyward Sword too, and I feel like this video has some evidence towards that claim. I may be off my rocker, but let me explain...

Aside from the closeness in design (it resembles SS quite a bit, graphics-wise), I want to first say: Look at that world! In SS, we were trapped above the clouds for the most part, and were only allowed in specific areas that demonstrated a huge world below. Wouldn't it be great it we could explore that world? I think this might have been their thought when starting this game.
Now, I had brought up the ancient robots above, and the 'electricity' or power that is running them, and how it resembles Link's special arrow. And your video connected the arrow and the monster, itself. But I also want to take a minute and look again, closely, at that monster. 


That blue stone looks like an eye, huh? I wouldn't be surprised at the return of that mechanic. But wait a second, that eye also looks a little familiar...


Is that eye... a timeshift stone? It looks remarkably like one, being the same color, and possibly the same eye shaped design on it as well. Look at the monster design again. Only the top part of it is covered in moss, the rest of the monster had settled for a long time. Picturing the monster without the legs, you get a little mound, with a stone on top, and an enclosure enshrined around it. Almost as if it was something precious, something like a shrine, that the people of the village might have some connection with, maybe they pray to it?

Now, if someone were to hit a timeshift stone, what would happen? That object would resort back to it's other time, just as the ancient robots did in SS, right? The monster would have come alive.
That is my prediction for this monster -- if that is indeed a timeshift stone. Someone may have accidentally hit it, and been shocked at the exposure of this monster. Hence, it coming from absolutely no where in the field, and everyone being surprised by it.

...Also, I was really happy with the comparison to Princess Mononoke. I love me some Studio Ghibli, and I never made those connections.
So anyway, my predictions could be completely off, but honestly... it all makes sense in this regard. I apologize for the wall of text I just inflicted.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LoveMcQueen said:


> I like to believe Link has been on a journey so long that his hair grew out and he hasn't had the time (or the rupees) to pay a visit to a local barber
> 
> Cute pic btw. Those robots were my favorite in SS
> 
> I enjoyed the mole guys and the forest penguins too. I don't remember their name and Google is too much effort right now.
> 
> And I'm getting off topic



The Mogmas and the Kikwis. I LOVED the Kikwis. I may or may not still want a plushie of one. They are just too adorable.
I remember when we saw the first one in game, and I just couldn't get over how cute it was. xD


----------



## Smith

that new Link has Gerudo attire on


----------



## oath2order

Can they hire Theopany to do the eventual MM remake music please this would be an awesome Clock Town theme


----------



## Snoop

Huge Zelda fan here haha. I just completed Wind Waker and am about to start on Majora's Mask


----------



## SpatialSilence

I have been playing LOZ games since I was a little kid and always loveddd them. My favorite is Wind Waker definitely.


----------



## Box9Missingo

I'm looking forward to Zelda U and Hyrule Warriors. In the middle of playing ALBW and Oracle of Seasons right now. Both games are pretty fun so far.


----------



## Sanaki

So far I've only played twilight princess but my sister is begging me to play OoT lol she also has majoras mask. Might try it.


----------



## WonderK

I used to play Dynasty Warriors a lot as a kid (stopped at 5). Looking forward to Hyrule Warriors.


----------



## Nova452

I agree with WonderK, I never played Dynasty Warriors. In fact I never heard of it until the announcement of Hyrule Warriors. I cant wait for Hyrule Warriors. It looks fantastic. As you can see, I am a huge Zelda Fan. :3


----------



## Xerik2

I have OoT for the 3DS, and it's awesome! I'm stuck on the final boss, though..
But Legend of Zelda is a masterpiece!
EDIT: Just beat the game yesterday, and I definitely will play it again.
Also, anyone planning on getting Legend of Zelda tattoos when they're older? I know I am!


----------



## MusicJoo80

This is my favorite franchise of all time! Can never get enough Zelda! Beat Wind Waker HD the other day, am still working on A Link to the Past which Ive never beat. What I really want to see is some more stuff on Zelda U, they havent given us enough!


----------



## RayOfHope

I've bought and played most of the Zelda games. I've only beaten a few. One of those is, unsurprisingly, Zelda II: Adventure of Link.

The 3DS has restore points now (aka save states) so I took a shot at it. I'm ashamed to say it took me this long to give the game an honest try, especially since I'm abusing the restore points like no tomorrow. I'm slowly getting better at the game, which I noticed when I actually managed to land hits on the first dungeon's boss with only a sliver of health left and beat it without too much save scumming.

But will any amount of abusing the system help me in the final dungeon... assuming I even get there? D:


----------



## oath2order

Working on Wind Waker HD normal, so I can just go and 100% Second Quest


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Picked up Wind Waker for the GameCube a few months ago, New In Box, and just bought another copy because I don't want to open the one that I have. That would reduce the value of it. So I just started playing Wind Waker _the original way._ That's the way it was meant to be. GameCube. GameCube forever.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Also, this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McRUT4Bq5GA&app=desktop


----------



## oath2order

PaperLuigi3 said:


> That's the way it was meant to be.



Good for you.


----------



## oath2order

http://www.gameranx.com/updates/id/23177/article/rumor-target-confirms-zelda-majora-s-mask-for-3ds/


If this is true...


----------



## RayOfHope

oath2order said:


> http://www.gameranx.com/updates/id/23177/article/rumor-target-confirms-zelda-majora-s-mask-for-3ds/
> 
> 
> If this is true...



I hope it is, but honestly... I'm more excited for a potential Majora's Mask 3DS XL than anything.


----------



## oath2order

Im on my way to work. Hopefully Target Canada's item numbers work in American PDAs.


----------



## Cress

oath2order said:


> http://www.gameranx.com/updates/id/23177/article/rumor-target-confirms-zelda-majora-s-mask-for-3ds/
> 
> 
> If this is true...



I'm guessing fake...


----------



## CR33P

oath2order said:


> http://www.gameranx.com/updates/id/23177/article/rumor-target-confirms-zelda-majora-s-mask-for-3ds/
> 
> 
> If this is true...



lol no way


----------



## oath2order

Thing is, the label came on a massive printed out roll, which stores dont make.  You can do individual labels but those require the item to be scanned; you cant custom type a label.


----------



## D i a

Has anyone here beat Skyward Sword on hero mode? Just wondering...
I beat Minish Cap again, recently. I love that one! =)
I'm thinking about replaying Skyward Sword, my only hesitations are coming from the spirit realm 'race against the clock!' collecting parts. The first three were pretty easy, but the one in Skyloft made me feel uneasy and very scared, lol. Those guardians are pretty ominous. Also don't know if I should give hero mode a shot...


----------



## nabooru

I'm replaying Wind Waker atm. I do enjoy that game.


----------



## Swiftstream




----------



## D i a

^ I laughed so hard at that picture. I think this might be my new desktop background.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> Thing is, the label came on a massive printed out roll, which stores dont make.  You can do individual labels but those require the item to be scanned; you cant custom type a label.


So is it legit? Don't leave us hanging.


----------



## violetneko

D i a said:


> Has anyone here beat Skyward Sword on hero mode? Just wondering...
> I beat Minish Cap again, recently. I love that one! =)
> I'm thinking about replaying Skyward Sword, my only hesitations are coming from the spirit realm 'race against the clock!' collecting parts. The first three were pretty easy, but the one in Skyloft made me feel uneasy and very scared, lol. Those guardians are pretty ominous. Also don't know if I should give hero mode a shot...


I'm at the very end of hero mode; I just need to get my healing stuff together before I attempt demise XD 
It's been a while, though, so maybe I'll replay a bit before taking him on...
Go for it! It's a good challenge. Always have fairies with you. ALWAYS XD 
Prepare to see the game over screen a lot as well haha


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> So is it legit? Don't leave us hanging.



Canadian numbers don't work on Target American PDAs


----------



## CR33P

i wonder if people actually play ss with the wii remote jacket ._.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> Canadian numbers don't work on Target American PDAs



But surely you did some snooping and found something in the system right? RIGHT? ;-;


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> But surely you did some snooping and found something in the system right? RIGHT? ;-;



I can't access Canadian systems D:


----------



## violetneko

CR33P said:


> i wonder if people actually play ss with the wii remote jacket ._.



I do, so I won't lose hold of it. When I swing, I swing hard XD


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

violetneko said:


> I do, so I won't lose hold of it. When I swing, I swing hard XD



omg once when I was playing Just Dance, I didn't have the wrist strap on, and I accidentally threw the Wiimote at the fireplace. It was my friend's house even. I can't play with the jacket because it makes me want to chew on it. (I know, I'm weird) I play with my gold Zelda wiimote!


----------



## CR33P

violetneko said:


> I do, so I won't lose hold of it. When I swing, I swing hard XD



that's what the wrist strap is for


----------



## D i a

violetneko said:


> I'm at the very end of hero mode; I just need to get my healing stuff together before I attempt demise XD
> It's been a while, though, so maybe I'll replay a bit before taking him on...
> Go for it! It's a good challenge. Always have fairies with you. ALWAYS XD
> Prepare to see the game over screen a lot as well haha


Yeah... I'm sure. The game over screen and I will become best friends... xD
But ok! I'll give it a try. I don't think I've ever really attempted hero mode before. ^^;
Did fairies have spawn points in Skyward Sword, or were they random? I can't remember...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> I can't access Canadian systems D:









I NEED TO KNOW NINTENDO, I NEED TO KNOW.


----------



## D i a

^ Aww, sad David Tennant...
I need to know too! I need to plan for the future! And things! T_T


----------



## violetneko

CR33P said:


> that's what the wrist strap is for



Yeah, it catches it great; but, if I lose hold of the remote there is a few seconds of it swinging by the strap that could be crucial.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I really wanna play as Princess Ruto in hyrule warriors.

She's so pretty and graceful. I just wanna be her


----------



## D i a

Maybe! Instead of Princess Ruto though, you might see Queen Rutela or maybe Prince Ralis. But who knows! Seriously. xP
Would love to see someone like Medli on board, kinda doubt that one though. Maybe Groose?
...why _not_ Groose? He's got bombs as a defined weapon already. Lol. Might be neat to see Fi have a comeback as well.

I definitely feel that we'll be seeing Ghirahim, Demise, Ganon, and Zant again, though.


----------



## Stevey Queen

D i a said:


> Maybe! Instead of Princess Ruto though, you might see Queen Rutela or maybe Prince Ralis. But who knows! Seriously. xP
> Would love to see someone like Medli on board, kinda doubt that one though. Maybe Groose?
> ...why _not_ Groose? He's got bombs as a defined weapon already. Lol. Might be neat to see Fi have a comeback as well.
> 
> I definitely feel that we'll be seeing Ghirahim, Demise, Ganon, and Zant again, though.



I can tell you haven't been keeping up with hyrule warriors news lol



Spoiler



Fi and Ruto have been confirmed. And ghirahim and zant appears as enemies but they might be playable too.



I really do want Groose to show up too!


----------



## BerryPop

*I CAN PLAY AS 5 DIFFERENT GIRLS (Zelda, Impa, Midna, Ruto, Agitha, and Fi)
GOOOOOOOOOOO NINTENDO*
These guys are the only one to put actual good female characters in their games.
you can only play as some random dude in most other games. there are some exeptions.


----------



## CR33P

BerryPop said:


> *I CAN PLAY AS 5 DIFFERENT GIRLS (Zelda, Impa, Midna, Ruto, Agitha, and Fi)
> GOOOOOOOOOOO NINTENDO*
> These guys are the only one to put actual good female characters in their games.
> you can only play as some random dude in most other games. there are some exeptions.



impa looks like a man though lol


----------



## Jarrad

I really want to see a character from Wind Waker... 

maybe tetra or the old man that teaches you how to use a sword

...or even grandma



Spoiler


----------



## D i a

LoveMcQueen said:


> I can tell you haven't been keeping up with hyrule warriors news lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Fi and Ruto have been confirmed. And ghirahim and zant appears as enemies but they might be playable too.
> 
> 
> 
> I really do want Groose to show up too!


Oh, okay. 
And that Grandma pic in the armor is hilarious.


----------



## Cress

BerryPop said:


> *I CAN PLAY AS 5 DIFFERENT GIRLS (Zelda, Impa, Midna, Ruto, Agitha, and Fi)
> GOOOOOOOOOOO NINTENDO*
> These guys are the only one to put actual good female characters in their games.
> you can only play as some random dude in most other games. there are some exeptions.



But that's 6.


----------



## RisingStar

I think I'm jumping in on a HW conversation.
I'll just throw in that I want Groose to be confirmed so badly.
The Groosenator is confirmed, so why can't he ;-;


----------



## D i a

Have you seen the sweet DLC costumes? I think it was a great idea to do that. I'd love to shove Zelda into her SS outfit, and Link into any of his. Impa needs a costume though...

You know you want to, Nintendo...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also just saw Valga and noticed how he looks and acts like Volvagia. With that in mind, do you think we'll see other Zelda-bosses-turned-human?


----------



## Cress

What would human Molgera look like?


----------



## CR33P

PuffleKirby21 said:


> What would human Molgera look like?



i thought of it but i decided not to post in order to keep the world from falling apart.


----------



## oath2order

CR33P said:


> i thought of it but i decided not to post in order to keep the world from falling apart.



Please share, I'd like to know


----------



## BerryPop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> But that's 6.



i never edited it...
and i think i forgot that new girl...
so 7.
And this is why nintendo is alot better than other developers at making characters. They include girls.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just saw the three new enemies, and the last one (wizaro) reminded me of vatti


----------



## Cress

CR33P said:


> i thought of it but i decided not to post in order to keep the world from falling apart.



It would be worth it, so share. Everyone will understand.


----------



## D i a

Don't know if you guys have seen this: Ganon. And his ridiculous mane. 
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2014/08/ganondorf_confirmed_as_a_playable_character_in_hyrule_warriors


----------



## oath2order

D i a said:


> Don't know if you guys have seen this: Ganon. And his ridiculous mane.
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2014/08/ganondorf_confirmed_as_a_playable_character_in_hyrule_warriors



What do you mean, his ridiculous name?


----------



## violetneko

oath2order said:


> What do you mean, his ridiculous name?



"Mane". Hair. 

I think it's pretty wild ^^
I'm really excited, though! He's been my favorite for a long time, and he looks like an absolute powerhouse in the trailer.


----------



## D i a

violetneko said:


> "Mane". Hair.
> 
> I think it's pretty wild ^^
> I'm really excited, though! He's been my favorite for a long time, and he looks like an absolute powerhouse in the trailer.



Yep, I meant hair. Lol.
It is pretty wild! He could be on a L'oreal commercial or something. Hahaha.
He does look pretty powerful in the trailer. I will be pretty excited when we get to play him. =)


----------



## unravel

This background looks awesome I'm going to use this as desktop bg http://m.imgur.com/a/pNKT3
if you are using mobile Link looks fat because of Kimono xD


----------



## CR33P

molgera in human form11


----------



## violetneko

CR33P said:


> molgera in human form11
> View attachment 61254



I just fell out of my chair. That's great XD


----------



## Cress

CR33P said:


> molgera in human form11
> View attachment 61254



What is this. It looks like a rotting tree that can walk. Perfect!


----------



## violetneko

I'm playing through Ocarina of Time again. I've gotten to the forest temple ^^
I'm playing horribly today, though; I'm at Phantom Ganon right now and I keep getting hit for some reason ><
On the plus side, I learnt that he has a dive attack that looks like fireworks XD 
Never seen it before.

Edit: of course I was one hit away; of course... XD


----------



## Jawile

TIL I can't merge into walls in real life


----------



## CR33P

man i wish all zelda games had lots of emotion like skyward sword. twilight princess was pretty dull in that aspect.


----------



## AskaRay

Just gonna patiently wait for that Majora's Mask remake that needs to happen.


----------



## RayOfHope

I just beat Link to the Past!~

Once I got the hang of it, it was easier than I thought it would be. Now I'm finally ready to play its sequel.


----------



## D i a

So to whom it may concern:
Hyrule Warriors has the three different skin packs available,
Gamestop - OoT Link and Zelda
Amazon - TP Link and Zelda
Best Buy - SS Link and Zelda
Some of you may not be preordering but I'm curious... what skin pack are you the most interested in?
I think Gamestop snatched OoT skins thinking they'd come out on top; but I've actually seen a lot of people more interested in the other two skin sets. What do you guys think?


----------



## Cress

I'm getting the Skyward Sword set. I was thinking between that and the Twilight Princess outfits, but after pre-ordering Mariokart 8 there, I don't want to do it again. It's only good if you REALLY don't want to leave the house or there's no store near you.
Also still no special edition for North America. -_-


----------



## AskaRay

Ugh what nooooooo I need to save my preorder money for Persona Q and Arena2.... UGH
probably the Twilight Princess one then
I loooove those designs. THough the OoT would be good for nostalgia and finally seeing Zelda's outfit in all its HD glory

not that there's anything wrong with the SS.


----------



## RayOfHope

The OoT design is classic and I love it but I _really _love TP... :/


----------



## IslandGuy

Any sign of Linebeck joining hyrule warriors?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

D i a said:


> So to whom it may concern:
> Hyrule Warriors has the three different skin packs available,
> Gamestop - OoT Link and Zelda
> Amazon - TP Link and Zelda
> Best Buy - SS Link and Zelda
> Some of you may not be preordering but I'm curious... what skin pack are you the most interested in?
> I think Gamestop snatched OoT skins thinking they'd come out on top; but I've actually seen a lot of people more interested in the other two skin sets. What do you guys think?



I'm definitely more interested in Best Buy's costumes, but not enough to go and pre-order from them. :/ Instead I'll just get the OoT costumes from Gamestop.


----------



## AskaRay

IslandGuy said:


> Any sign of Linebeck joining hyrule warriors?


I didnt know I wanted this until just now


----------



## Cress

IslandGuy said:


> Any sign of Linebeck joining hyrule warriors?



No. Please no. That means Phantom Hourglass, my least favorite Zelda game. Why not stuff from Wind Waker other than the Wind Waker itself?


----------



## AskaRay

PuffleKirby21 said:


> No. Please no. That means Phantom Hourglass, my least favorite Zelda game. Why not stuff from Wind Waker other than the Wind Waker itself?


Linebeck is easily the best part of PH, hands down


----------



## D i a

AskaRay said:


> Linebeck is easily the best part of PH, hands down



Agreed. I would rather have Groose show up though, I think. With an exception for the windwaker, I don't think I've seen anything else from the cartoon-y Zelda games. They might be staying away from it, trying to keep the game more "realistic" like. 

Back to the skins, I preordered from Best Buy. Not something I normally do, and hopefully we'll be able to buy them all at some point, but those are the ones I would prefer to have. I'm excited to get those Ganondorf skins though! Whooo! O= I wonder if we'll see skins for other characters too. It also would be cool to see Din, Nayru, and Farore (with updated models, yes?) in the game too.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

They'll probably bundle them at some point so we can get them, Dynasty Warriors likes their DLC.


----------



## CR33P

there's a hyrule warriors thread


----------



## Kayteaface

I just started playing ALBW last night and it's already got me frustrated haha. I'm at the Eastern Palace right now, and avoiding the arrows on the moving platforms to shoot the crystal swithches is testing my patience. I'm not doing too well  
Link's Awakening was the first Gameboy Color game I had back in '99; it's crazy to see how far along the graphics have come!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Kayteaface said:


> I just started playing ALBW last night and it's already got me frustrated haha. I'm at the Eastern Palace right now, and avoiding the arrows on the moving platforms to shoot the crystal swithches is testing my patience. I'm not doing too well
> Link's Awakening was the first Gameboy Color game I had back in '99; it's crazy to see how far along the graphics have come!



Babe you can do it!


----------



## Kayteaface

LoveMcQueen said:


> Babe you can do it!



I did it \o/ But now the Tower of Hera is going to be the death of me and I'm only in the first room. I refuse to look up walkthroughs online, I refuse~


----------



## RayOfHope

I beat ALBW! ^^ Very very awesome.

(don't click unless you've beaten it.)


Spoiler



I figured after a while that Hilda had to have something to do with it, guess I was right. I accidentally spoiled myself for sure though just as I was about to beat the game, because I was reading something online and accidentally saw images of Hilda trying to take the Triforce pieces as well as Ravio without his mask. >.> Oops. Still an awesome ending despite that happy little accident.



_Gooorgeous_ music in this game, holy crap.

@Kayteaface:
Honestly it gets easier as you get farther in the game. The dungeons/bosses stay mostly the same difficulty-wise, and even if they are hard you should have enough heart containers (and hopefully heart pieces) as well as rupees for potions. And fairies are plentiful.


----------



## Kayteaface

Wyndfyre said:


> I beat ALBW! ^^ Very very awesome.
> 
> 
> @Kayteaface:
> Honestly it gets easier as you get farther in the game. The dungeons/bosses stay mostly the same difficulty-wise, and even if they are hard you should have enough heart containers (and hopefully heart pieces) as well as rupees for potions. And fairies are plentiful.



Well done ^-^ How long did it take you to complete?
I'm finding the bosses easy enough so far; it's actually putting my brain into function to figure out my way _around_ the dungeons that's the hard part. I ended up needing a walkthrough for the last part of House of Gales >_< Now it's the Poes in the Lost Woods that I'm 300% fed-up of, haha. NO PATIENCE.


----------



## RayOfHope

Kayteaface said:


> Well done ^-^ How long did it take you to complete?
> I'm finding the bosses easy enough so far; it's actually putting my brain into function to figure out my way _around_ the dungeons that's the hard part. I ended up needing a walkthrough for the last part of House of Gales >_< Now it's the Poes in the Lost Woods that I'm 300% fed-up of, haha. NO PATIENCE.



Thank you  Just a few days!
Haha I was the other way around. For me the dungeons were waaay too easy, but the combat in some areas felt insane. I got the hang of it eventually though.
Ohhh, you probably won't like the Wallmasters in the Skull Woods dungeon... xD


----------



## danceonglitter

My brother is a massive Zelda fan, so since I was little he'd been making me play the games. I played OOT on the 3ds recently, and beat it for the first time since I was about 12  and then I moved on to ALBW and managed to beat that too, reasonably quickly  
I made a file on Twilight Princess, but I didn't get very far...I should probably get back on and do some more soon, but I'm so used to playing handheld games that I'm finding it slightly more awkward.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kayteaface said:


> Well done ^-^ How long did it take you to complete?
> I'm finding the bosses easy enough so far; it's actually putting my brain into function to figure out my way _around_ the dungeons that's the hard part. I ended up needing a walkthrough for the last part of House of Gales >_< Now it's the Poes in the Lost Woods that I'm 300% fed-up of, haha. NO PATIENCE.



Ugh I hate those Poes. I got through the first two trials okay, but the third one messes me up. I can only keep track of three poes for so long. 

Glad I came back to this game, really fun. The StreetPass battles are so fun, trying to get all those Medals so I can brag. Killing folks with a lamp or net is a pain though. Hope their supers do more damage.


----------



## RayOfHope

Took me a good week or two to finally complete Ocarina of Time 3D 100%... Finally did it just the other day. The entire time it had been raining in my town too, which is oddly coincidental, and fitting.

Now to finally move on to Wind Waker HD, which I haven't played much of since I got it on my birthday in August... *cough* My goal is to eventually finish all the games to 100% completion, but knowing my procrastination and occasional low attention span, we'll see how well that goes.


----------



## oath2order

Almost beat all StreetPass challenges in Link Between Worlds! All that's left is win 20 battles (easy), win with all the nice equipment (WAY too easy), win with the sword beam and spin attack, use a golden bee, and a green apple. I think the hardest is going to be the green apple since I can't find any!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> Almost beat all StreetPass challenges in Link Between Worlds! All that's left is win 20 battles (easy), win with all the nice equipment (WAY too easy), win with the sword beam and spin attack, use a golden bee, and a green apple. I think the hardest is going to be the green apple since I can't find any!


Keep ramming apple trees! Bottle that apple up when you find it, that's what I ended up doing. I just have the win without moving do to. Beat ALBW yesterday. Great game.


----------



## oath2order

Aaaand I just got the green apple.

Also got all Maimais and the golden bee. Just gotta wait for shades to appear.


----------



## nard

Playing Four Swords Anniversary Edition.


I've had this on my 3DS for ages now and haven't played it.


----------



## RayOfHope

Fuzzling said:


> Playing Four Swords Anniversary Edition.
> 
> 
> I've had this on my 3DS for ages now and haven't played it.



I haven't either, how is it?


----------



## Maverick

I love replaying phantom hourglass now and again on my ds, even through the temple sections. I like grinding and such, so it doesn't bother me. I love the little anoukis, they're so adorable.


----------



## oath2order

7 challenges left.

I'm crying. I can only do one challenge per round. It's "Use the Nice Bomb/Ice Rod/Fire Rod/Hammer/Hookshot/Bow/Lamp for the Final Blow" and I only ever get Dark Links via the 5 hour waiting.


----------



## oath2order

So I got bored waiting for the last hour to pass for the next Shade to appear so I tried Octoball Derby.

I got 109 first try in ages.

Now I have everything but the last two shades. 2AM tonight and this game is 100%


----------



## Stevey Queen

oath2order said:


> So I got bored waiting for the last hour to pass for the next Shade to appear so I tried Octoball Derby.
> 
> I got 109 first try in ages.
> 
> Now I have everything but the last two shades. 2AM tonight and this game is 100%



Did you get the big fat cuccoo?


----------



## oath2order

LoveMcQueen said:


> Did you get the big fat cuccoo?



That does not count towards 100% I don't care what people say.


----------



## Stevey Queen

oath2order said:


> That does not count towards 100% I don't care what people say.



I totally understand lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LoveMcQueen said:


> Did you get the big fat cuccoo?


Big fat cuccoo?


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> Big fat cuccoo?



Yeah the Endless mode of Cucco Rush. Survive for 999 seconds, aka roughly 16 minutes.


----------



## RayOfHope

oath2order said:


> That does not count towards 100% I don't care what people say.



Agreed, as much as I want to say it counts, it's so utterly ridiculous I won't even bother acknowledging it.


----------



## oath2order

So with Hyrule Warriors proving that Zelda is more than capable of holding her own in combat, who else would love to play as Zelda in a future title?


----------



## Wholockian

My mum took my DS to play a link between worlds (got it today because of the promotion)
I'm never getting it back (last time, when she played zelda, I looked on the activity log... she had played for over 100 hours, and still wanted to play..)


----------



## Jake

apparently there was gameplay footage at the game awards. i assume a trailer will be up soon, but for now:

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica 3m3 minutes ago

Using the GamePad, players can pinpoint locations on the vast map to help with exploring in the new #Zelda for #WiiU. #TheGameAwards

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica 3m3 minutes ago

The Sailcloth item, which allows Link to glide over the world, returns in the new #Zelda game for #WiiU. #TheGameAwards

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica 3m3 minutes ago

In the new #Zelda for #WiiU, Epona will help avoid obstacles, leaving Link free to wield his sword and shoot arrows. #TheGameAwards


----------



## Nerd House

Jake. said:


> apparently there was gameplay footage at the game awards.



Gameplay footage:


----------



## oath2order

Thats huge ong


----------



## Cory

So MM 3DS then Star Fox Wii U and then FINALLY Legend of Zelda Wii U


----------



## Brad

They were just playing around dropping bombs like it was nothing.


----------



## D i a

That looks amazing. *0*


----------



## LambdaDelta

Wyndfyre said:


> Agreed, as much as I want to say it counts, it's so utterly ridiculous I won't even bother acknowledging it.



it counts for 105% completion


----------



## Jarrad

oath2order said:


> So with Hyrule Warriors proving that Zelda is more than capable of holding her own in combat, who else would love to play as Zelda in a future title?



Hyrule warriors isn't canon?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Adol the Red said:


> Gameplay footage:



I seriously hope this isn't anywhere near the final version. The landscapes look so bare...


----------



## oath2order

Jarrad said:


> Hyrule warriors isn't canon?



Yes, I'm aware that it's not canon, but she's had the rapier since Twilight Princess. They can easily write her as a playable character in a future game


----------



## Murray

Jarrad said:


> Hyrule warriors isn't canon?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously hope this isn't anywhere near the final version. The landscapes look so bare...



who cares about the soulless waste land horses can now sidestep trees!!! like in nature!!


----------



## Mega Kakuna

Little do we know the new Zelda is about how the world is becoming a barren waste, we must feel the barren world ourselves, grow an attachment, and the only way they can do this is with an open world, in *glorious HD*. Spend more time than you even thought was possible going between dungeons, and wish you were playing Wind Waker for less travel time.

Truly, Legend of Zelda *HD* and the *HD* Wastes of Time will be the greatest *HD* Zelda ever released.

In *HD*.


----------



## PeachyDesu

I too am quite worried about how they will handle the over world. I'm all for exploration, but seriously did he say that it would take 5-15 min to reach that 'dungeon' ON HORSE!? They better have something more engaging than random mobs we aren't even forced to fight as a way to make that more enjoyable.

Also we pray that they will give us fast travel at some point, because we do not want the horrors of skyward sword coming back to us.

Here's hoping that was just a REALLY early tech of the over world and that they won't screw it up.


----------



## D i a

I'm a little nervous, guys. I don't want this to turn into a Zelda skinned Skyrim or Oblivion.


----------



## Jarrad

D i a said:


> I'm a little nervous, guys. I don't want this to turn into a Zelda skinned Skyrim or Oblivion.



Those were my thoughts exactly when I saw the demo.


----------



## n64king

oath2order said:


> Yes, I'm aware that it's not canon, but she's had the rapier since Twilight Princess. They can easily write her as a playable character in a future game



It's not as though you couldn't put that in. I thought of Paper Mario how you basically had never been able to control Peach and then they started doing it, as well as Luigi & Bowser.
LoZ: Link = has a part of the story where he's incapacitated and Zelda takes control. Would have been easy in Twilight Princess, when the castle is under attack at the start you could have inputted a side thing where Zelda is running through the castle doing her thang.

- - - Post Merge - - -

When I say never control Peach, Luigi or Bowser I meant in a game like those in question, not just a simple 2D side scroller like Super Mario Bros 2. I'm sure I could think of a better example if I tried but that's what came first haha


----------



## Cory

It makes me sad that we will probably never see lana again

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Yeah the Endless mode of Cucco Rush. Survive for 999 seconds, aka roughly 16 minutes.



LOL NINTENDO IS SATAN CONFIRMED


----------



## pokedude729

Mega Kakuna said:


> Little do we know the new Zelda is about how the world is becoming a barren waste, we must feel the barren world ourselves, grow an attachment, and the only way they can do this is with an open world, in *glorious HD*. Spend more time than you even thought was possible going between dungeons, and wish you were playing Wind Waker for less travel time.
> 
> Truly, Legend of Zelda *HD* and the *HD* Wastes of Time will be the greatest *HD* Zelda ever released.
> 
> In *HD*.



We have Wind Waker HD.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I'm not too hyped for Zelda U atm, it's so far away and I haven't seen enough of the game yet s:


----------



## chuchoo

I have the same feeling. Although I'm going to go on a media blackout after the next E3 comes along so to avoid over hyping and spoilers. 

I really hope the open world of this game is more akin to the original LoZ and less Elder Scrolls.


----------



## D i a

chuchoo said:


> I really hope the open world of this game is more akin to the original LoZ and less Elder Scrolls.


Here's hoping!


----------



## oath2order

chuchoo said:


> I have the same feeling. Although I'm going to go on a media blackout after the next E3 comes along so to avoid over hyping and spoilers.
> 
> I really hope the open world of this game is more akin to the original LoZ and less Elder Scrolls.



So...extremely empty?


----------



## pokedude729

Personally, I'm hoping its like xenoblade.


----------



## Murray

i hope its like pokemon and when you run through long grass you randomly encounter enemies

and then the dungeons are like the gyms and u get an item instead of a badge

and you level up epona and she learns like how to run or something

and also theres like zelda-aime where you can pet epona and play minigames with her to up friendship but you can do it with npc's too


----------



## Tao

Murray said:


> and also theres like zelda-aime where you can pet epona and play minigames with her to up friendship but you can do it with npc's too




...So we can pet other NPC's?...


...I feel sorry for whoever is the Jailbait NPC in Zelda U...


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

http://mynintendonews.com/2015/01/0...-hyrule-warriors-boss-battles-to-zelda-wii-u/

Had me worried for a moment since Hyrule Warriors boss battles is the most tedious ****. But thankfully it's only the open area boss fight idea.


----------



## oath2order

Dreamy Luigi said:


> http://mynintendonews.com/2015/01/0...-hyrule-warriors-boss-battles-to-zelda-wii-u/
> 
> Had me worried for a moment since Hyrule Warriors boss battles is the most tedious ****. But thankfully it's only the open area boss fight idea.



YES OPEN WORLD BOSS FIGHTS. **** YES.

even though we kind of already had this confirmed in this first trailer


----------



## Zady

I hope the villages are big and fun to explore, they're always my favorite places in Zelda games


----------



## oath2order

Soooo is MM3DS for the new 3ds only orwhat


----------



## ACNiko

oath2order said:


> Soooo is MM3DS for the new 3ds only orwhat



No, absolutely not. It works for all 3DS systems. The New Nintendo 3DS is the only system to offer free camera controls though, but that's the only exclusive feature.


----------



## D i a

Ugh... just missed the preorder on the new MM 3DS... feeling pretty deflated now.


----------



## FancyThat

D i a said:


> Ugh... just missed the preorder on the new MM 3DS... feeling pretty deflated now.



That sucks , Nintendo UK still have the special edition of it for sale and GAME uk still have the standard with the preorder bonus item if you're in Europe or wanting those editions/items.

Edit: just realised you meant the N3DS not the game , in my defence I'm very tired and didn't realise there was an MM N3DS. Sucks that you missed it though .


----------



## D i a

FancyThat said:


> That sucks , Nintendo UK still have the special edition of it for sale and GAME uk still have the standard with the preorder bonus item if you're in Europe or wanting those editions/items.
> 
> Edit: just realised you meant the N3DS not the game , in my defence I'm very tired and didn't realise there was an MM N3DS. Sucks that you missed it though .


No worries! =)
I was really gunning to get it for my husband since his birthday is right around the corner, but I guess that won't be happening. It didn't take much time for those to sell out though, wow.


----------



## spCrossing

So people are getting direct feeds recently for MM3D, and here are the changes so far.

Thankfully, a lot of these changes have been made for convenience, other than that it's the same game on the N64.

_*-The Bomber's Notebook has a greater focus on the game's many sidequests than before, you can set alarm points to tackle sidequests & stuff.

-You can permanently save with the Owl Statues this time, which means more Owl Statues to find.

-Free Camera control can also work with the Circle Pad pro, so that's good news for people who aren't getting a New 3DS XL.

-The Song of Double Time can now skip ahead to any point in time rather than half a day.

-The Fishing Holes from Ocarina of Time have been added, there's one in Southern Swamp and Great Bay.
*_

Overall, these changes are wonderful and I can't wait until the game comes out next month.

I'm already giddy like a little school girl just thinking about it.


----------



## oath2order

Need to change the Song of Double Time name then.

What do fishing holes give out?


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Is playing without camera control going to be a hassle? I'm getting the game on release but the New 3DS a few months later once I have some money, and I don't want to both with the Circle Pad Pro.


----------



## Bassy

I doubt they're going to change camera controls that drastically as compared to the other games. I don't see how they could make targetting etc. work when you need to control both movement and camera.

Conclusion: I think the right analog is just a replacement for the C-keys from the N64 controller; something you use while standing still and look around. Just like in OoT 3DS. They'll probably add touch screen controls for the camera again.

It'd be lovely if someone can confirm what I just said.

- - - Post Merge - - -

On a side note, I've been on a Zelda-gaming-spree and paying more attention to the story, timelines and happenings during the games. Even though some of the Zelda graphics are quite happy and colorish, the game does seem to have quite a dark background story going on. 

Today I watched a video about a theory that MM gives arise to a timeline with a dead Link. Yesterday I watched a video about the Shadow Temple in OoT, where according to Hyrulean history there may have been some nasty stuff going on there in the past.

Zelda is becoming more and more interesting. Has anyone else kept themselves busy with timeline theories (which are actually not theories anymore, because Nintendo confirmed them in Hyrule Historia)?


----------



## spCrossing

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Is playing without camera control going to be a hassle? I'm getting the game on release but the New 3DS a few months later once I have some money, and I don't want to both with the Circle Pad Pro.



Not really, the camera control is going to be more like the original. (L-targeting all the time to get the right angle)


----------



## Eldin

Usually I don't see much of a point in buying a remake, but Majora's Mask is a must. I barely played that game as a kid, not like Ocarina of Time (the days thing really messed me up, haha). Plus, I already own OoT for the N64 but I actually don't have MM. Can't wait for it to come out. c: I don't know yet if I'll get it right on release or wait for a sale, I'll decide at release I guess.

I actually do have OoT 3D, but that's only because it came with my 3DS tbh. But I have to say, the graphics improvement is almost worth it in itself, I have a hard time going back to the original N64 now. So I hope MM looks as good!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I normally buy remakes because I never got a chance to play the original, hell, this game is older than me


----------



## Idfldnsndt

i bought phantom hourglass and spirit tracks a while ago now and im loving phantom hourglass so much haha


----------



## spCrossing

Daily Majora's Mask 3D Update.

You can swim regularly with Zora Link now. (Akin to swimming in Twilight Princess)
To dash however, you will have to use the "R" button, which consumes your Magic.


Guess that means even more uses for the Chateau Romani, I guess. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah, and Goron Link's combat is quicker than it was back on the N64.

Just want to point that out.


----------



## oath2order

i just wanna know the fishing rewards


----------



## RhinoK

Legend of Zelda UK Facebook uploaded a new advert for Majora's Mask 3D!


----------



## Ruddy Kitty

http://www.zeldainformer.com/news/r...l-cancellations-at-frys-electron#.VMxoei6Okog

Many Fry's Electronics preorders of the MM New 3DS XL have been CANCELED.

Make sure to check your email if you preordered one from there!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I'm playing Wind Waker HD again and... I really hate the Wind Temple >.>


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm a zelda nub since I started with a link between worlds and ocarina of time and I haven't even finished OOT because I get to distracted with the extra content in the game. I want to get majoras mask but I feel like I'd be lost if it is tied in with OOT. So my question is: Is majoras mask story have some things from OOT?


----------



## spCrossing

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm a zelda nub since I started with a link between worlds and ocarina of time and I haven't even finished OOT because I get to distracted with the extra content in the game. I want to get majoras mask but I feel like I'd be lost if it is tied in with OOT. So my question is: Is majoras mask story have some things from OOT?



Majora's Mask, while it is a direct sequel to OOT, it doesn't really have that much story elements from that game, except a few, but none of them are spoilers to OOT's story.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

spCrossing said:


> Majora's Mask, while it is a direct sequel to OOT, it doesn't really have that much story elements from that game, except a few, but none of them are spoilers to OOT's story.



Alrighty then I'll be getting it


----------



## booshoe

I've never played Majora's Mask before but I would certainly love to! Can anyone tell me if going back through time is a hassle or is it actually fun?


----------



## Lady Timpani

booshoe said:


> I've never played Majora's Mask before but I would certainly love to! Can anyone tell me if going back through time is a hassle or is it actually fun?



Honestly, it's not a hassle at all. You can save your rupees at a bank in Clock Town before you go back, and while you do lose arrows and stuff like that, you keep all your major items (such as the bow) with you. The game also gives you plenty of time to get to the temples and beat them before the three day cycle ends, so it's not like it's some awful race against the clock. There's also the Song of Inverted Time that helps slow down the flow of time, giving you the time you need to complete all the tasks you want within the period.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Im going to download this game on day 1. how big wil the file be?!


----------



## Tao

oranges_ate_you said:


> Im going to download this game on day 1. how big wil the file be?!



"Nintendo of America has announced on its The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D digital pre-order webpage that the download size is only 661 MB."

So not that large really. I estimate that being around 5,000-6,000 'blocks' (as Nintendo refers to their storage data space).


*Source:*
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2015/01/the_legend_of_zelda_majoras_mask_3d_download_size_is_surprisingly_dainty


----------



## A-Link

The smaller the better honestly. Especially if you're planning to get it digital.


----------



## FancyThat

I just got my Zelda Majora's Mask Special Edition in the post , can't wait to unbox it later.


----------



## oath2order

NIGHT OF THE FINAL DAY.

7 HOURS REMAIN.

HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE


----------



## Jarrad

I'm confused

it's 13/02 in england rn and I'm sat here waiting for my email from game.co.uk w/ my majoras mask download code (it's cheaper on game than buying it through the e-shop. ?5 cheaper)

Do I have to wait until it's midnight in NA to download the code, or what i don't understand

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ignore what I said, I'm downloading it now

omg the e-shop theme though 
I might purchase the majoras mask theme, despite having the black new 3ds xl instead of the special edition one..


----------



## Sawyer2030

oath2order said:


> NIGHT OF THE FINAL DAY.
> 
> 7 HOURS REMAIN.
> 
> HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE



THE HYPE *IS* REAL


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

CRAP I HAVE A FEW HOURS TO GET BTB FOR THE GAME!!! WANT IT AT THE MIDNIGHT RELEASE


----------



## A-Link

Too bad I am out of cash to get this on day 1 =(.
So guys, am I the only one who thinks Skyward's sword motion controls was a step forward and shouldn't have been removed from Zelda WiiU?


----------



## spCrossing

_
Can I use the Song of Double Time to skip school today?_


----------



## unravel

I called game shop in my hometown and I'll get my copy tomorrow after class
I reserve 3 copies for me, booshoe and my other friend whew we're damn lucky.


----------



## Reenhard

I got my game today~ <3


----------



## Cress

A-Link said:


> So guys, am I the only one who thinks Skyward's sword motion controls was a step forward and shouldn't have been removed from Zelda WiiU?



Nah I liked them. People didn't like it for being different. Same thing with Twilight Princess, some people say the GC version is infinitely better just because it doesn't have the Wii controls.


----------



## oath2order

What is it eith ign and water

Skyward Sword had **** motion controls. It was basically "wag your sword around until a weak spot opens up"


----------



## Cory

Getting it tomorrow.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> What is it eith ign and water
> 
> Skyward Sword had **** motion controls. It was basically "wag your sword around until a weak spot opens up"



thats how scrubs do it


----------



## A-Link

oath2order said:


> What is it eith ign and water
> 
> Skyward Sword had **** motion controls. It was basically "wag your sword around until a weak spot opens up"[/QUOTE
> That can be said to pretty much every game out there. Spam the attack button until you manage to hit your target on its weak spot. I am quite surprised still because Zelda skyward sword was one of the few games that didn't do that. Usually, a hit in the wrong direction would result in your target countering it.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I didn't mind SS's (or TP's, for that matter) motion controls, but I had a difficult time getting certain attacks to work, even when I held my remote the way it wanted to. I feel like my Wii Remote+ was overly sensitive or something, idk. Even when I held it perfectly vertically over my head in the Demise battle, maybe one in four of my skyward strikes landed on him. 

I still love SS though. It has my favorite Zelda story so far.


----------



## A-Link

I am pretty sure there was an option to adjust sensitivity though.


----------



## Lady Timpani

A-Link said:


> I am pretty sure there was an option to adjust sensitivity though.



Was there really? I'll definitely have to look into that when I play it again. I really love SS, but my difficulty with the controls made me put it off for awhile.


----------



## A-Link

100% sure. Skyward sword did everything right, but it didn't have any post-play content. There isn't much to do after you beat demise. 
Twilight princess sometimes did cause me trouble with the shield attack, but the wiimote wiggling for the sword slash was redundant and felt more like a button.


----------



## Reenhard

I cannot help but I find Deku Link (or any Dekus) the cutest thing in Zelda games <3


----------



## armony

Does anyone else have pain issues with the Wiimote and sensor attachment? It feels soo awkward, and it gave me some pretty bad muscle strain after a few hours. Because of that I found Twilight Princess so much more enjoyable on the Gamecube.

It's a shame SS couldn't be released on GC too, because I was soo looking forward to it... but I just couldn't get into it with the hand-flailing fly controls


----------



## spCrossing

Got MM3D.

I noticed that they changed some sound effects in the remake...weird...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reenhard said:


> I cannot help but I find Deku Link (or any Dekus) the cutest thing in Zelda games <3


Agreed.


----------



## daniduckyface

I got MM3D a few hours ago and is it just me or does the deku form feel "heavy" to move around?


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm just not hyped for this whatsoever, never played a proper 3D Zelda and probably never will.


----------



## A-Link

Hyogo said:


> I'm just not hyped for this whatsoever, never played a proper 3D Zelda and probably never will.


What exactly wasn't proper with *all* the 3D Zelda titles?


----------



## Lady Timpani

A-Link said:


> What exactly wasn't proper with *all* the 3D Zelda titles?



I think Hyogo means they've never played an actual 3D Zelda, not that they're offensive or anything haha.


----------



## A-Link

lol I don't take offense in opinions. He did specify he didn't play any proper 3D Zelda game though, which implies he did play some but didn't like any. It's kind of like saying "I never ate any good cheese" implying I found all the cheese I ever ate bad.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I think I prefer ALBW to Majora's Mask, but both are really hard to compare. ALBW and Majora's Mask are on the ends of the Zelda spectrum, almost. 

One is in 3D and you're constantly limited on time, sidequests/events happen at set times, transformations.

Another is in Overhead, two worlds to explore, many more dungeons. 

Majora's Mask is an oddball Zelda game, but it's not a bad thing as it gives a nice twist to the series.


----------



## A-Link

Yeah definitely. A link between worlds was amazing with its open world and exploring elements. I really loved how you could complete the game in any order, but I didn't like that the temples varied in difficulty. I believe they should've all been equal in difficulty to not imply an order people are supposed to finish the game with. The ice temple was definitely the hardest, and for one who did that temple for his second, it was definitely a very steep curve with difficulty. Last I did  was the south water temple, and it was breeze to go through.

Majoora's mask time limit is awesome. You felt like you're always stressed as you see the timer counting down as you go. It would get the most intense when the numerals appear for the final day while I am fighting the dungeon's boss XD.


----------



## oath2order

A-Link said:


> Yeah definitely. A link between worlds was amazing with its open world and exploring elements. I really loved how you could complete the game in any order, but I didn't like that the temples varied in difficulty. I believe they should've all been equal in difficulty to not imply an order people are supposed to finish the game with. The ice temple was definitely the hardest, and for one who did that temple for his second, it was definitely a very steep curve with difficulty. Last I did  was the south water temple, and it was breeze to go through.
> 
> Majoora's mask time limit is awesome. You felt like you're always stressed as you see the timer counting down as you go. It would get the most intense when the numerals appear for the final day while I am fighting the dungeon's boss XD.



I dunno about the difficulty though. Some types of dungeons (ice, sometimes water, light) will always be harder than others.


----------



## ecclesi-uh

I accidentally did the water temple before the fire temple when I got OoT 3D. Upon reaching the fire temple I had a little heart attack at how easy everything was...


----------



## oranges_ate_you

ecclesi-uh said:


> I accidentally did the water temple before the fire temple when I got OoT 3D. Upon reaching the fire temple I had a little heart attack at how easy everything was...



Wait you can do it out of order!?


----------



## Tao

oranges_ate_you said:


> Wait you can do it out of order!?



You can do practically the whole game out of order.

I know there's a 'Master Mode' or something that fans came up with where you do most of the temples in the wrong order to make the game harder (as well as not picking up heart containers etc). I'm pretty sure it's all legit too rather than getting to certain temples with glitches.


----------



## Cress

ecclesi-uh said:


> I accidentally did the water temple before the fire temple when I got OoT 3D. Upon reaching the fire temple I had a little heart attack at how easy everything was...



On the 3DS version, I always do the water temple before the fire temple. I just like it more for some reason.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

I for some reason can't access the Woodfall Temple in MM3D


----------



## a potato

Gyort will forever be the death of me x-x


----------



## EpicLazer

Zelda U should have a feature where you could actually play Multi-Player.


----------



## Nerd House

*Got the Majora's Mask 3DS theme just now! It's so awesome! The Song of Healing plays in the background!*


----------



## Jarrad

Adol the Red said:


> *Got the Majora's Mask 3DS theme just now! It's so awesome! The Song of Healing plays in the background!*



i was gonna buy that but then i thought i shouldnt because the song of healing would probably depress me

i bought the monster hunter one instead - the one with all the cats!

what games do u have?


----------



## Nerd House

Jarrad said:


> i was gonna buy that but then i thought i shouldnt because the song of healing would probably depress me
> 
> i bought the monster hunter one instead - the one with all the cats!
> 
> what games do u have?



*There's a few others I wanted, but I need to save the rest of my wallet for Xenoblade Chronicles 3D xD

Here's my list of games:


Spoiler



DIGITAL
Super Smash Bros 4
Final Fantasy Theatrythytm: Curtain Call
Zelda: Majora's Mask
Pokemon Y
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Shovel Knight
Etrian Odyssey Untold
Etrian Odyssey IV
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Bravely Default
Mario and Luigi: Dream Team
Super Mario 3D Land
Shin Megami Tensei IV
Rune Factory 4
Fantasy Life
Nintendogs + Cats: French Bulldog Version
Donkey Kong Country 3D Returns
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Starfox 64 3D
Yu-Gi-Oh! ZEXAL: World Duel Carnival
Pokedex 3D
KAMI
Pokemon Battle Trozei
Pokemon Shuffle
Mario VS Donkey Kong: Minis March Again! (DSi)
Zelda: Oracle of Ages (GBC)
Zelda: Oracle of Season (GBC)
Zelda: Link's Awakening DX (GBC)
The Legend of Zelda (NES)
Metroid II: Return of Samus (GB)
Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins (GB)
Warioland (GB)
Zelda: Four Sword Anniversary Edition (GBA)
Donkey Kong (GB)
Kid Icarus: Of Myths and Monsters (GB)
3D Classics: Kid Icarus
Gargoyle's Quest (GB)


PHYSICAL
Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D


*


----------



## oath2order

Adol the Red said:


> *Got the Majora's Mask 3DS theme just now! It's so awesome! The Song of Healing plays in the background!*



And the Clock Tower rings if you choose a game


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Adol the Red said:


> *Got the Majora's Mask 3DS theme just now! It's so awesome! The Song of Healing plays in the background!*



You have got to take care of those green streetpass dots already wow.


----------



## lewkwarm

The Legend of Zelda series has probably the most impact on my childhood life out of any other game. I practically grew up with the series - my first game that my parents bought me when I was a kid was the original Legend of Zelda on NES. I remember beating Zelda 2 (without cheats/Game Genie) in my childhood - something I've never done since. My favorite all time game is A Link to the Past. I just recently bought A Link Between Worlds and everything about it feels like a nostalgia punch to the gut. Its great.


----------



## Jake

does majoras mask get more tolerable as you play?

ive only just left to go to the field (but ive ****ed around clock town a lot) and i'm just bored coz like 50% of what i've played has just been replaying what i've already done


----------



## Lady Timpani

Jake. said:


> does majoras mask get more tolerable as you play?
> 
> ive only just left to go to the field (but ive ****ed around clock town a lot) and i'm just bored coz like 50% of what i've played has just been replaying what i've already done



Honestly I love MM but I wasn't really feeling the remake for some reason. I beat my favorite side quest and haven't gotten around to the final dungeon because I'm just kind of bored now. 

So idk, it might change for you. I think it gets considerably better after the very first cycle, but that's just me. I also feel like it's one of those games that shouldn't be on a handheld (idk why, just feels weird), and that's why I've been struggling through it.


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted

Why didnt you take a picture of the 3D? It looks 2D on my screen here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Adol the Red said:


> *Got the Majora's Mask 3DS theme just now! It's so awesome! The Song of Healing plays in the background!*


 qwe


----------



## Boidoh

I'm not sure if this is a joke or not but I'll say it anyways...

The 3D seen on the Nintendo 3DS systems is only viewable on the screen it self. Recording it or taking a picture of it will result in a 2D image with blurred lines and stuff.


----------



## Murray

Boidoh said:


> I'm not sure if this is a joke or not but I'll say it anyways...
> 
> The 3D seen on the Nintendo 3DS systems is only viewable on the screen it self. Recording it or taking a picture of it will result in a 2D image with blurred lines and stuff.



um isnt that obvious......................................


----------



## Temari

I've never played a Zelda game, which is surprising because I've played a lot of Nintendo games, aha;;

This will change either today or tomorrow, though! My mom bought me and the fam Windwaker for WiiU~ I'm excited to play it because I absolutely love open world games. My friend is a huge Zelda fan and she happened to be over when my mom told us she ordered it, so she was just as excited as I was lol.

Hopefully it meets my expectations ovo!! I'm glad that my first game is actually a remake of an older one c:


----------



## lamomok

Temari said:


> I've never played a Zelda game, which is surprising because I've played a lot of Nintendo games, aha;;
> 
> This will change either today or tomorrow, though! My mom bought me and the fam Windwaker for WiiU~ I'm excited to play it because I absolutely love open world games. My friend is a huge Zelda fan and she happened to be over when my mom told us she ordered it, so she was just as excited as I was lol.
> 
> Hopefully it meets my expectations ovo!! I'm glad that my first game is actually a remake of an older one c:



You will LOVE Wind Waker. It is awesome. The timeless art-style, the awesome Celtic-inspired music, and the sailing (much improved in the Wii U version!) I'm looking forward to hearing how you found it though!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Temari said:


> I've never played a Zelda game, which is surprising because I've played a lot of Nintendo games, aha;;
> 
> This will change either today or tomorrow, though! My mom bought me and the fam Windwaker for WiiU~ I'm excited to play it because I absolutely love open world games. My friend is a huge Zelda fan and she happened to be over when my mom told us she ordered it, so she was just as excited as I was lol.
> 
> Hopefully it meets my expectations ovo!! I'm glad that my first game is actually a remake of an older one c:



Congratulations! Out of curiosity, why did your mom buy you it if you never played one before? Did she just assume you would like it or did you ask for it?


----------



## Temari

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Congratulations! Out of curiosity, why did your mom buy you it if you never played one before? Did she just assume you would like it or did you ask for it?



It was actually reccomended to me. Some people in the TBT Line chat were like, "You've never played a Zelda game?? Play Windwaker you'll love it!" My mom told us a few days later that she got a promotion, so she was willing to buy us a new WiiU game. She didn't get around until doing it until now lol. I kinda convinced everyone that we should get Windwaker haha;;

Update~ It came in the mail last Thursday. It's so great I love it so much! The second boss in the Forbidden Forest gave my sister and I some trouble, but we were able to pass it with some help from my cousin c: Then after we were done beating the boss...we realized that the blue potion we received replenishes health and leaf magic OTL...
We're already more than halfway through the game, though ;_; it makes me sad that we're almost done with it. But I'm aware that there are TONS of side quests that we still need to do, and I believe I've only done like 3 LOL...we just finished the one where you have to sail everywhere and water all the trees with spirit water.

Overall, I LOVE the game so far. Link's expressions are so funny, and the story is really fun. I'm still not sure about how Zelda plays into the story, for so far, he's trying to save his little sister and find the orbs, but I'm sure we'll figure that out soon :>


----------



## Temari

Windwaker is so freaking addicting, I'm stuck right now, though;; I've finally convinced myself to put it down after a few hours /coughsixcough/ because it's already kinda late, I got stuck in a dungeon and it's irritating the crap out of me that I can't figure it out, and there are homemade cookies upstairs, haha;;

I'm gonna be so sad once I beat it TT_TT


----------



## Cress

Temari said:


> Windwaker is so freaking addicting, I'm stuck right now, though;; I've finally convinced myself to put it down after a few hours /coughsixcough/ because it's already kinda late, I got stuck in a dungeon and it's irritating the crap out of me that I can't figure it out, and there are homemade cookies upstairs, haha;;
> 
> I'm gonna be so sad once I beat it TT_TT



There's a little bonus once you beat it, and you can also switch to Hero difficulty from the main menu if you want a harder game!
Which dungeon is it? All of them are easy for me since I've played through it like 20 times lol


----------



## Temari

PuffleKirby21 said:


> There's a little bonus once you beat it, and you can also switch to Hero difficulty from the main menu if you want a harder game!
> Which dungeon is it? All of them are easy for me since I've played through it like 20 times lol



Ooo! Thanks for letting me know! I'm glad it won't be over so soon!
I'll end up playing this a million times, tbh. It'll become that one game that I try to beat every summer (it's been Super Mario Sunshine since I was like 5 lol) Windwaker is so great and I love it so much so far~ I definitely will be trying Hero mode in the near future. 
I think it's the Tower of the God's...? I think that's what it's called, haha;; I'll try again tomorrow~ I want to refrain from looking up answers and asking for help, though. I keep telling myself that if Windwaker was apart of the Gamecube games that I played when I was 4, then I wouldn't have had the ability to look things up so easily.

I'll get it soon enough C:...

If 20 days pass and I still can't beat it, then I'll let you know lol


----------



## Cress

Temari said:


> I think it's the Tower of the God's...? I think that's what it's called, haha;; I'll try again tomorrow~ I want to refrain from looking up answers and asking for help, though. I keep telling myself that if Windwaker was apart of the Gamecube games that I played when I was 4, then I wouldn't have had the ability to look things up so easily.
> 
> I'll get it soon enough C:...
> 
> If 20 days pass and I still can't beat it, then I'll let you know lol



Oh you aren't close to beating it, don't worry.  You'll only be halfway done with the story after you get through the tower.


----------



## Temari

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Oh you aren't close to beating it, don't worry.  You'll only be halfway done with the story after you get through the tower.



Yeah I'm aware that I'll only be halfway done LOL;; It still makes me sad tho, knowing that I'm already halfway through the game and I've had it less than a week, haha~


----------



## peachy13

I'm still trying to finish Majora's Mask... it's so complicated haha.


----------



## shunishu

minish cap was pretty good! really want it in the 3ds eshop


----------



## pokedude729

It already is, provided you had a 3DS before the Price Drop.


----------



## Cress

https://m.facebook.com/SmashBrosEN/...t_=top_level_post_id.448981211942231&__tn__=E

Nintendo poking fun at purple Link A.K.A. best Link being left out of Triforce Heroes. >:|


----------



## Klave

Hey everyone! I love playing Zelda, can't wait for Triforce Heroes actually! 

I have played and finished:
-Ocarina of Time
-Majora's Mask
-Phantom Hourglass
- Spirit Tracks
-A Link Between Worlds

And I think that's it! Currently on Wind Waker HD then I'll move to Twilight Princess and Skyward Sword!


----------



## Cam1

Its nowhere near traditional Zelda games, but I have recently fallen in love with Hyrule Warriors. Im definitely gonna be picking up the 3DS version as well, if only for Tetra and the King.


----------



## Klave

I haven't got Hyrule Warriors yet but I really want it. It seems like a port for the 3DS so I would prefer to get the Wii U version with the lovelier graphics. I don't want to spend ?60-?70 buying both versions but how much would I miss out on? I'd love to play as Tetra but I'm not sure if she's available only if you have both versions. 
Also, does the 3DS roster come with all DLC characters already? That would be nice.
The other thing the 3DS version has is multiple characters you can switch between. That sounds really fun but I might sacrifice it for the better graphics on Wii U.


----------



## Cam1

Klave said:


> I haven't got Hyrule Warriors yet but I really want it. It seems like a port for the 3DS so I would prefer to get the Wii U version with the lovelier graphics. I don't want to spend ?60-?70 buying both versions but how much would I miss out on? I'd love to play as Tetra but I'm not sure if she's available only if you have both versions.
> Also, does the 3DS roster come with all DLC characters already? That would be nice.
> The other thing the 3DS version has is multiple characters you can switch between. That sounds really fun but I might sacrifice it for the better graphics on Wii U.


Im not too sure about what all has changed, but I know Tetra and the King are only available on the 3DS version unless you sync your 3DS version with your Wii U version.


----------



## Klave

Aww. But there are still a lot of characters on Wii U which I'd like playing as. Maybe I'd get Hyrule Warriors 3DS later down the line though, especially if there's a cheap deal, and that would get those two characters for me which would be really nice. 

I haven't played a lot of Wind Waker recently but I'm back on Outset Island. I feel like I'm missing out on a lot of sidquest-like things though. I went to Tingle Island but I don't know what to do there. I haven't got maps of any other islands (I think I can see some jumping frogs but I never catch them with my cannon). I sometimes see glowing things in the ocean but using the grapplehook doesn't do anything. :s


----------



## badcrumbs

Klave said:


> I haven't played a lot of Wind Waker recently but I'm back on Outset Island. I feel like I'm missing out on a lot of sidquest-like things though.



Wind Waker has TONS of sidequests and mini-games. Just talk to everyone wherever you go and you'll find them. 



Klave said:


> I went to Tingle Island but I don't know what to do there.


You won't use Tingle on the island until well into the game. He deciphers the Triforce charts, which lead you to the 8 different shards of the Triforce. His services are expensive though so it may take some rupee grinding when the time comes.



Klave said:


> I haven't got maps of any other islands (I think I can see some jumping frogs but I never catch them with my cannon).


You mean the fish that hop out of the water? You need to sail your boat up to them and drop bait (bought from the Ship Shops) in the water. They will come eat it, map the area for you, and give you some information about the island or surrounding islands. You can keep giving them bait if you want them to repeat what they said.



Klave said:


> I sometimes see glowing things in the ocean but using the grapplehook doesn't do anything. :s


The glowing rings show where treasure is located. When you get near one, you will hear a distinct sound. The louder it gets, the closer you are to the spot where you need to drop the grappling hook. When you drop it in the right spot (generally in the center of the ring), you will lift the treasure out of the water. It can sometimes take a few tries to get it just right.


----------



## Klave

Wow, thanks for all that advice! I have bought some bait but I haven't ever used it and keep forgetting that I have it, whoops! I'll be sure to go back and use it now to get the maps! I'll also try that with the treasure, I normally gave up pretty quickly whoops.


----------



## Chanyeol

Any opinions on Zelda: Majora's Mask? I'd like to buy it but it's so expensive u.u
By the way: I have a Zelda town tune on AC:NL!
Sharing for the ones who are interested:


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Chanyeol said:


> Any opinions on Zelda: Majora's Mask? I'd like to buy it but it's so expensive u.u



I personally love Majora's Mask. I think it's a beautiful game with an amazing story. The NPCs are some of the most in-depth in LoZ games. Many dislike it because if you really don't know what you're doing, it's a very confusing game. It doesn't exactly give you a good sense of direction. If you do end up getting the game, I suggest watching an LP or getting a guide to help


----------



## yoshiskye1

okay. i just found this thread and I don't want it to fade out sooo
has anyone got any opinions or thoughts on Zelda Wii U? Personally, i'm still super hyped but the sheer lack of ANY information is starting to bug me. Also majora's mask is a great Zelda game, one of my favourites. I recommend forking out for it, it's a very good one and plenty of content if you attempt all the sidequests


----------



## Flopunny

Does anyone have advice on how a coward can get through the OOT shadow temple (the PH ghost ship still freaks me out soo...)?


----------



## yoshiskye1

Flopunny said:


> Does anyone have advice on how a coward can get through the OOT shadow temple (the PH ghost ship still freaks me out soo...)?



Haha turn the volume down I guess  the temple is nowhere near as scary as the bottom of the well so just make sure to always put the lens of truth on when you enter a room (just to check) and if there's nothing just go on ye merry way


----------



## Stalfos

yoshiskye1 said:


> okay. i just found this thread and I don't want it to fade out sooo
> has anyone got any opinions or thoughts on Zelda Wii U? Personally, i'm still super hyped but the sheer lack of ANY information is starting to bug me.



I'm quite hyped for the new Zelda-game as well. Really digging the artstyle too. However, I've got this feeling that they've moved it over to the "NX".


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow

yoshiskye1 said:


> okay. i just found this thread and I don't want it to fade out sooo
> has anyone got any opinions or thoughts on Zelda Wii U? Personally, i'm still super hyped but the sheer lack of ANY information is starting to bug me. Also majora's mask is a great Zelda game, one of my favourites. I recommend forking out for it, it's a very good one and plenty of content if you attempt all the sidequests



Zelda Wii U looks like a pretty awesome game, I definitely wish I could play it. >.< (I don't have a Wii U.)

I'm running through Wind Waker for the first time, and haven't been able to find the Big Octo I need to fight to get a higher magic meter. I've sailed around the quadrant I read it's supposed to be in several times with no success, and I'd really like to get it by when I finish the game (Working on Wind Temple at the moment. Makar's nice, but I prefer Medli.)


----------



## yoshiskye1

Stalfos said:


> I'm quite hyped for the new Zelda-game as well. Really digging the artstyle too. However, I've got this feeling that they've moved it over to the "NX".



I think they'll pull a twilight princess and that one of the reasons they've postponed the release is so that they can release the game both on the wii u as promised and as a strong starting game for the NX. Lack of strong launch titles killed the wii u so I expect they've learned. With the way the game looks to be shaping up, launch that on the same day as the NX along with a GOOD, WELL MADE, WANTED Mario game (like a super Mario galaxy 3 for example) and a decent Metroid title and some individual games that look really promising etc etc (and of course next gen 3rd party games) and people will flock to buy the NX. So yeah I reckon if Nintendo have any brains at all they will improve the game and release it along with the NX. If the NX is powerful and people know that the game will run optimally on the NX, they will buy it just for Zelda

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silica_Meowmeow said:


> Zelda Wii U looks like a pretty awesome game, I definitely wish I could play it. >.< (I don't have a Wii U.)
> 
> I'm running through Wind Waker for the first time, and haven't been able to find the Big Octo I need to fight to get a higher magic meter. I've sailed around the quadrant I read it's supposed to be in several times with no success, and I'd really like to get it by when I finish the game (Working on Wind Temple at the moment. Makar's nice, but I prefer Medli.)



Look for seagulls. Chances are it will be there. And if not- don't fear! It will rise out of the sea just as you were least expecting it, give you a heart attack, ruin your day and make you swear to never play the game again. Fun times! 
Seriously though it will turn up when you least expect it. That thing is a jerk


----------



## Cam1

When is Zelda Wii U coming out? I personally dont see the NX coming out for a few years at least. But I could be wrong. To me it seems more like something to happen a little bit later than next year or the year after.


----------



## yoshiskye1

Cam said:


> When is Zelda Wii U coming out? I personally dont see the NX coming out for a few years at least. But I could be wrong. To me it seems more like something to happen a little bit later than next year or the year after.



it was originally meant to be out this year- but it has been delayed and Nintendo said that hitting the 2015 release date 'isn't a priority'
basically it's gonna come out in 2016. hopefully early in the year


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow

Well I found the Big Octo, good thing because I would've been doomed in the Wind Temple without it.

Okay does anyone else absolutely hate Tingle and his fees? I'm on the Triforce collection quest so I can beat the game and still have roughly 3 or 4 charts left to decipher, and I'm pretty much completely out of Rupees. Max my wallet can hold is 1,000 and I had a full wallet before all this deciphering ;-; One of the many reasons I'm considering getting the HD since I just got a Wii U: Less Triforce Charts.


----------



## piichinu

Silica_Meowmeow said:


> Well I found the Big Octo, good thing because I would've been doomed in the Wind Temple without it.
> 
> Okay does anyone else absolutely hate Tingle and his fees? I'm on the Triforce collection quest so I can beat the game and still have roughly 3 or 4 charts left to decipher, and I'm pretty much completely out of Rupees. Max my wallet can hold is 1,000 and I had a full wallet before all this deciphering ;-; One of the many reasons I'm considering getting the HD since I just got a Wii U: Less Triforce Charts.


the wii u version is waaaay easier, if you care about that. hero mode is great tho


----------



## Trent the Paladin

yoshiskye1 said:


> it was originally meant to be out this year- but it has been delayed and Nintendo said that hitting the 2015 release date 'isn't a priority'
> basically it's gonna come out in 2016. hopefully early in the year



If I remember though like Nintendo left Zelda U off of their 2016 predictions list, which means we're in for Twilight Princess all over again.


----------



## yoshiskye1

Tom said:


> If I remember though like Nintendo left Zelda U off of their 2016 predictions list, which means we're in for Twilight Princess all over again.



I know- I basically cried at the news. I'm amazed they're effectively going to skip the 30th anniversary though. something doesn't sit right with that.


----------



## AppleCracker

I would prefer for the NX to release in late 2017, although that would never happen. I'll definitely get the Wii U version, as the gamepad will make it better.


----------



## Athariel

I personally don't care if they wait to release it until 2016. If it comes out looking as great as Twilight did, I'll be super happy about waiting! Plus it'll give me more time to actually afford the darn Wii U.


----------



## Jake

i was gonna make a new thread but cbf

but triforce heros is coming to EU october 23 and AUS october 24

oct 23 for NA too


----------



## JesusBlessed

I've never played Zelda before but I got The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask for the 3Ds and little did I know that it's probably the hardest Zelda game (Of course I've heard about the Zelda games and how Majora's Mask was really difficult but I never imagined it to be this difficult!). I heard that TLOZ Hyrule Warriors is coming out for the 3Ds!


----------



## Flop

JesusBlessed said:


> I've never played Zelda before but I got The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask for the 3Ds and little did I know that it's probably the hardest Zelda game (Of course I've heard about the Zelda games and how Majora's Mask was really difficult but I never imagined it to be this difficult!). I heard that TLOZ Hyrule Warriors is coming out for the 3Ds!


Majora's Mask is definitely not for beginners.  Ocarina of Time is a wonderful way to get introduced to the series, as there is no pressure from passing time.  I highly recommend getting OoT for the 3DS if you get the chance. Also, I can't wait for Hyrule Warriors Legends!


----------



## bloomwaker

I finally got to play both Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask for the first time! Since I didn't have money for video games until fairly recently in my life, say, the last few years, my first LoZ game was actually A Link Between Worlds. It's very fun, but very different from the other two. 

I really love all of them. Ocarina and Majora's Mask in particular almost made me cry like a little baby. 

A couple of my favorite things: 











And something from A Link Between Worlds I can appreciate a little bit more, although now it's even creepier after I've finished MM:


----------



## spamurai

Links awakening was my first Zelda game, still my favourite to this day


----------



## Cress

1 month until Triforve Heroes, can't wait!


----------



## Midoriya

PuffleKirby21 said:


> 1 month until Triforve Heroes, can't wait!




I can't wait either!  I got the New 3DS XL system bundle on pre-order set to ship straight to my house!  Usually not that hyped about Legend of Zelda games, but I am about this one!


----------



## Jake

there's a demo coming to japan similar to the splatoon test fire

http://nintendoeverything.com/time-...-zelda-tri-force-heroes-demo-coming-to-japan/



hopefully this'll come to the west (tho I see no reason why it wouldn't), because I'm p undecided on this game, I didn't like the style of a link between worlds and since this baso has the same style i'm not too interested on it, but a demo might change my mind.


----------



## bloomwaker

A Link Between Worlds was my first LoZ game, and while Link's appearance there isn't one of my favorites, I really love the game. I think he looks better in Triforce Heroes, actually. 

I'd say give them a chance, though.~


----------



## SockHead

Twilight Princess HD hype!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gandalf

SockHead said:


> Twilight Princess HD hype!!!!!!!!!!!



I am so there cannot wait to go fishing in HD u don't even understand holy ****


----------



## visibleghost

I wanna play windwaker in hd but i don't have the wii u rip in pieces it's suCH A PRETTY GAME THOUGH


----------



## eleanorshock

The lack of news for Zelda U is killing me ;-;


----------



## Chaotix

I'm trying out the LOZ:Tri-Force Heroes Demo atm and so far so good.


----------



## Cress

Chaotix said:


> I'm trying out the LOZ:Tri-Force Heroes Demo atm and so far so good.



*WHAT DEMO????*


----------



## D i a

eleanorshock said:


> The lack of news for Zelda U is killing me ;-;



I 100% agree. I'd love to find out more... 
It seems there's rumors going around about a Twilight Princess HD remake for Wii U, and maybe Skyward Sword (at least a better quality version) on the eShop.


----------



## visibleghost

aaa from reading this thread i want to replay so many of the games!!! I finished playing ocarina of time for the first time one hundred percent by myself this summer, which was pretty cool. 
I have never actually played through majora's mask (just walked around and stuff lol) but i think i'm going to get the game for 3ds later this year to play it ^^

my favourite zelda game is probably windwaker or skyward sword. I did enjoy ocarina of time, twilight princess and phantom hourglass, but they're just not the same! Although when I go back to skyward sword now i find the controls to be kind of annoying )x


----------



## NerdHouse

PuffleKirby21 said:


> *WHAT DEMO????*



Nintendo sent me 3 demo codes just now!
Here's the email (cut out the codes, of course).


----------



## D i a

I just got the demo email too. They send you three demo codes so you can give two to friends!


----------



## Micah

Here's a code. First come, first serve.

*B0HBVMCX3Q5V4WL4*


----------



## Cress

Ooo, I did get the email, can't wait to try it after school! ^.^


----------



## Javocado

SockHead said:


> Twilight Princess HD hype!!!!!!!!!!!



Changing yo avatar/sig to get pumped I see!!
My favorite LOZ game pops, you already know I'm hyped!!!!!

Also, peep this GOLDY orchestra on Colbert last night guys.
I might have teared up.


----------



## Cress

Javocado said:


> Also, peep this GOLDY orchestra on Colbert last night guys.
> I might have teared up.



Basically it was just the music from the concert CD with the only new song being the TH main theme. Nothing new really.


----------



## Jarrad

lencurryboy said:


> I wanna play windwaker in hd but i don't have the wii u rip in pieces it's suCH A PRETTY GAME THOUGH



get one then

i wna eat food so what do i do? 
buy food


----------



## D i a

Javocado said:


> Changing yo avatar/sig to get pumped I see!!
> My favorite LOZ game pops, you already know I'm hyped!!!!!
> 
> Also, peep this GOLDY orchestra on Colbert last night guys.
> I might have teared up.


You are not alone.


----------



## Javocado

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Basically it was just the music from the concert CD with the only new song being the TH main theme. Nothing new really.



ok well i didn't hear the CD so this was a first time for me and i didn't wear protection so let me soak it in boi

edit: and it was also on late show with colbert man that's bonus points


----------



## Cress

Was going to post this across a few threads but I de3cided to post it all here for convenience.
So I came up with ideas for HW and Smash relating to Zelda.
-In HW Legends, since there will probably be a new Adventure map for the Wind Waker stuff, what if the map is the sea chart from Wind Waker and every square was a different island? I thought it would be interesting, altough somewhat short compared to other maps. Maybe the could extend it by adding Hyrule?
-For Smash, I know Midna is a popular character, but I don't think she has a chance since she's already an assist trophy. But what if they has *Twili Midna* as a playable character instead? She wouldn't be mixed up with her assist trophy version and even though it's a much less recognizable form of her, it's still Midna. I just want a Zelda character because we haven't gotten a new one since Melee. That was back in 2001. If Zelda was one of their biggest series, you think they would add at least 1 newcomer in the 14 years since Melee came out but noooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooo. Also Toon Link=Young Link.


----------



## Jarrad

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Was going to post this across a few threads but I de3cided to post it all here for convenience.
> So I came up with ideas for HW and Smash relating to Zelda.
> -In HW Legends, since there will probably be a new Adventure map for the Wind Waker stuff, what if the map is the sea chart from Wind Waker and every square was a different island? I thought it would be interesting, altough somewhat short compared to other maps. Maybe the could extend it by adding Hyrule?
> -For Smash, I know Midna is a popular character, but I don't think she has a chance since she's already an assist trophy. But what if they has *Twili Midna* as a playable character instead? She wouldn't be mixed up with her assist trophy version and even though it's a much less recognizable form of her, it's still Midna. I just want a Zelda character because we haven't gotten a new one since Melee. That was back in 2001. If Zelda was one of their biggest series, you think they would add at least 1 newcomer in the 14 years since Melee came out but noooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooo. Also Toon Link=Young Link.



To be honest Twilight P is probably my least favourite game in the franchise. As cool as a new zelda representative would be, I definitely do not want it to be Midna, since she's had her time in the spotlight, and introducing her to sm4sh would do absolutely nothing (unless the Twilight princess HD leaks are true, then that changes a lot of things.) Though she is already an assist character, so the odds of her being brought into the game as a full-fighting character is slim. 

I'd rather someone that's been reoccurring in the franchise, like Impa. If they did add her I hope they add her Skyward sword outfit and NOT her HW one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

off topic: 
who else was almost brought to a tear when they found out that Impa had been waiting for Link for many years






cri


----------



## Hyoshido

If anyone perhaps has a spare EU demo code for Triforce heroes, that'd be gr8.

Didn't know where else to post so rip me.


----------



## suede

^agreed never mind


----------



## JCnator

I finally played through all 3 dungeons online that the Tri-Force Heroes demo offered, without a single death. I can say is that the communication system does work fairly decently despite the lack of voice chat, which partly contributed to how the game suddenly became more fun than I initially anticipated considering some of the questionable design choices that the development staff went for. It helped a lot that I ended up with teammates that are actually sane humans the second time I attempted connecting, even though Sturgeon's Law could apply at anytime when it comes to online with random players all over whatever region you're from. There are lags that temporarily stop the game from running, but they're sometimes helpful in a sense that it gives you more time to plan your moves ahead in a chaotic moment.

Alright, this makes me consider getting the game as a result, which is the first time that a demo actually convinced me to buy a game when I was initially worrying about it being a dud.


----------



## D i a

I had a fun time with the demo, but I just got out of a match with a character named Xavier. He continuously threw us off the ledge and applauded whenever we died. I had to blacklist someone during the demo... oh well.


----------



## Inka

It sucks that you have to either have friends or be available at the times they thought of if you want to play the demo. Also it sucks that it's available only to some people. Yes, I'm bitter that I won't get to play it


----------



## NerdHouse

I saw a bunch of threads earlier _selling_ the demo codes for Tri-Force Heroes. What the...
Selling.....a *demo*.....usually when demos are available, even early like this, they are put on the eShop for free a little later. Why do people buy them? Better yet, why do people SELL them?


----------



## tumut

Chroma Red said:


> Better yet, why do people SELL them?


Money is power.


Anyway Triforce heroes looks fun as hell.


----------



## Inka

Chroma Red, do they? So I still have a chance to play it without committing to buying a game? Uff, that's good to hear!


----------



## NerdHouse

Inka said:


> Chroma Red, do they? So I still have a chance to play it without committing to buying a game? Uff, that's good to hear!



It'll be a limited use demo and not unlimited, but yes.


----------



## brownboy102

So if Twilight Princess ever got an HD remake on a newer platform, what would you want out of it?

Personally, I would just have better gameplay mechanics, better textures and A SHORTER DAMN FUNERAL

The game already takes like a year without a walkthrough, don't need the extra four months....the exaggeration is real.

I'd also like more side quests and have Hyrule Field be less barren. It would be nice to stumble upon something just randomly in the field. Could be an adventure.

And what is one thing you really liked about TP? I personally like the temple of time and all too it. It's so unique!


----------



## Gandalf

Hope they use a fully orchestrated soundtrack this time around, and fix the camera angles in castle town. Would probably think of a whole lot of other things if I went back and played it again. Getting the gamepad integration right as well so the top screen can be cleaned up a bit would be cool.

I just want them to make it look really nice haha.


----------



## eleanorshock

Chroma Red said:


> Nintendo sent me 3 demo codes just now!
> Here's the email (cut out the codes, of course).



Was it just america that got these codes?


----------



## Inka

eleanorshock said:


> Was it just america that got these codes?



No, there were EU ones as well.


----------



## brownboy102

Gandalf said:


> Hope they use a fully orchestrated soundtrack this time around, and fix the camera angles in castle town. Would probably think of a whole lot of other things if I went back and played it again. Getting the gamepad integration right as well so the top screen can be cleaned up a bit would be cool.
> 
> I just want them to make it look really nice haha.


I agree. Their textures and synths haven't aged very well.


----------



## eleanorshock

Inka said:


> No, there were EU ones as well.



Strange, I didn't receive any ;(

The only code I have is an NA one, but I don't have an american 3DS. It's super annoying that the DS are now region locked.


----------



## JCnator

Reviews embargo for Tri-Force Heroes is lifted, and metacritic score is averaging at 75/100 with 25 reviews.

Of course you'll have an awesome time if you can find exactly 2 friends locally and online, but the single-player is poorly executed because the switching between Links mechanic is so needlessly clunky.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I'm very upset that when you google the release date of Triforce Heroes, the first result is the 22nd but the official website, which is the 3rd result, says the 23rd. Nintendo needs to get their release dates in check and they own me gas money for wasting my time going to 3 different stores and not being able to purchase the game.


----------



## Cress

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> I'm very upset that when you google the release date of Triforce Heroes, the first result is the 22nd but the official website, which is the 3rd result, says the 23rd. Nintendo needs to get their release dates in check and they own me gas money for wasting my time going to 3 different stores and not being able to purchase the game.



Well the first result is Wikipedia so...
But the 22nd is when it releases in Japan so it is correct.


----------



## Hyoshido

tfw u only have one friend who's gonna buy this game with you.

I hope we don't get any asses online who like to be a bother, we gotta grind for those slick outfits yo 8(


----------



## Gracelia

Is anyone else having a lot of connection issues when trying to play online? I've been trying to play but everytime I get into a friends' lobby, there's so much lag it's impossible. v_v


----------



## JCnator

Gracelia said:


> Is anyone else having a lot of connection issues when trying to play online? I've been trying to play but everytime I get into a friends' lobby, there's so much lag it's impossible. v_v



I believe it has to do with a big activity spike on the server side, since the game has just launched today. The game also have a lag-prone netcode to deal with it even though you're playing with local wireless multiplayer.

I also tried the single-player mode of the game on the entire first world, and it's actually not terrible at all. It does make the game pace slower than in multiplayer because of all of the switching between Links mechanic that could've been better implemented like Four Swords Anniversary Edition did. Why couldn't they follow the leader without stacking the slackers above my head? The most annoying part is that you still lose a heart if you throw a doppel in a bottomless pit, even though you're not controlling it at all.


----------



## Gracelia

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I believe it has to do with a big activity spike on the server side, since the game has just launched today. The game also have a lag-prone netcode to deal with it even though you're playing with local wireless multiplayer.
> 
> I also tried the single-player mode of the game on the entire first world, and it's actually not terrible at all. It does make the game pace slower than in multiplayer because of all of the switching between Links mechanic that could've been better implemented like Four Swords Anniversary Edition did. Why couldn't they follow the leader without stacking the slackers above my head? The most annoying part is that you still lose a heart if you throw a doppel in a bottomless pit, even though you're not controlling it at all.



Very true, yes. I thought about it but went: really??? OK.

I have to agree with your thoughts on single-player mode. The game is much more fun and enjoyable with friends or online. Single-player mode makes the story a lot slower in pace, for sure. I tried to play the first world but got very impatient, the mechanics of switching back and forth proved to be a very tedious task. On an unrelated note, I tried playing in the darkness challenge and... that was interesting. XD

Currently looking for Triforce wi-fi friends as well!


----------



## Loriii

The single player is okay with me except for the timed challenges. Not sure if I just suck or it's almost impossible to do them alone.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

i have no friends who play video games and have no one to play with


----------



## Loriii

ZeldaSylveon said:


> i have no friends who play video games and have no one to play with



We can play sometime if you want to. Just let me know when you're free. I've only finished the first dungeon though (except the timed challenges).


----------



## suede

So do we know what SpotPass will do in _Tri Force Heroes_? I looked around a bit and haven't found anything.

Oh, maybe it has something to do with *this*.


----------



## Loriii

In TriForce Heroes, you can acquire friend tokens by just formatting your extra 3ds (or 3DSes) whenever you finish a single session of download play. It registers as new user every time. That's how I've gotten all 15. You only need 8 for the outfits though.

And oh, you don't have to actually play or go through the dungeon. What I did was choose the world like Woodland then Deku forest. As soon it starts, I choose "Go back to the lobby" (should be the one who created the room). Talk to the old guy then choose "I give up". That's it. You'll get them outside from that boy who brags about his friendship tokens.


----------



## JCnator

What happens if we complete all of the challenges in Tri Force Heroes? Well...



Spoiler



...you get 300 rupees. I'm not even kidding!



I guess there's no reason to complete the challenges then. Simply finishing the game would be enough to fulfill my satisfaction.


----------



## D i a

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> What happens if we complete all of the challenges in Tri Force Heroes? Well...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...you get 300 rupees. I'm not even kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess there's no reason to complete the challenges then. Simply finishing the game would be enough to fulfill my satisfaction.



Are you serious? Dang... that's a tad disappointing.
Was hoping for a little secret, new costume, or something.


----------



## Jarrad

D i a said:


> Are you serious? Dang... that's a tad disappointing.



I know.

Though what to we expect for a game that's been hastily slopped together just to serve as a smaller distraction as to why we haven't received an actual legit zelda game in a few years (not counting link between worlds, since that was a sequel and not technically "new" in terms of content).


----------



## NerdHouse

Would Tri-Force Heroes be worth a purchase to just play it by myself? I don't usually have internet access on my 3DS except for at work, and it's a very weak connection there :/


----------



## JCnator

Chroma Red said:


> Would Tri-Force Heroes be worth a purchase to just play it by myself? I don't usually have internet access on my 3DS except for at work, and it's a very weak connection there :/



I would have to say that the pace will be even slower if you play alone, as you'll have to often switch between your Links, even if you want to get them to move along with you. The system is clunkier than the one found in Four Swords Adventure and even the Anniversary Edition! It can also make certain areas more difficult than they otherwise would be in multiplayer, such as the final boss.

If you haven't played A Link Between Worlds, then definitely get that one over Tri Force Heroes. It has a much better single-player experience!


----------



## Loriii

If you don't like grinding in the Coliseum, you can get those rare stuff when you complete the challenges in each world.


----------



## JCnator

Something potentially big is going on with my Tri Force Heroes save data. I just tried to backup the data, and for some reason it took much longer than an average 3DS game. Why that? Well...

The save data weighs 400 blocks! This roughly translates to 50MB of data. With that much space taken, I began wondering what could possibly be in this save data aside of progress? Could it be possibly related to the DLCs?


----------



## lars708

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Something potentially big is going on with my Tri Force Heroes save data. I just tried to backup the data, and for some reason it took much longer than an average 3DS game. Why that? Well...
> 
> The save data weighs 400 blocks! This roughly translates to 50MB of data. With that much space taken, I began wondering what could possibly be in this save data aside of progress? Could it be possibly related to the DLCs?



It would be weird if save data contained DLC related files. It could contain a file telling that you purchased the DLC or not but nothing more than that i guess.


----------



## Ghiraher

_**crashes through the window*

ayooo 8D

I'm a ginormous Zelda fan, as you can probably already tell-- favorite character is Ghirahim, favorite game is Skyward Sword, and favorite pairings are.. uhh.. 

GhiraLink {Ghirahim x Link}, DemiGhira/GhiraDemi {Demise x Ghirahim}, MidZel {Midna x Zelda}, MidLink {Midna x Link}, ZelImpa {Impa x Zelda}, ZelGroose {Groose x Zelda}, PipInk {Pipit x Link}, VaatShadow {Vaati x Shadow}, MidZant {Midna x Zant}, DemYlia {Demise x Hylia}, aaand that's it for now I think*_


----------



## oath2order

Video comparison between both


----------



## Cress

oath2order said:


> Video comparison between both



Okay nevermind it does look different/better.


----------



## Loriii

The changes isn't as drastic as Windwaker HD but you can definitely see the improvements. Still getting it regardless because I haven't finished the game on the Wii (didn't like motion controls). I'm also hype for Den of Trials DLC in Triforce Heroes! The linebeck costume is cheating though. I could imagine the hilarity playing online with people using boomerangs but it could work when you're farming and can also help others if you don't need the rare material (going in circles around the treasure to alert them).


----------



## oath2order

Is Triforce Heroes worth getting?


----------



## SockHead

tphd man **** im not getting it anymore


----------



## lars708

Twilight Princess HD is pretty disappointing in my opinion. 
I mean there are improvements, but only the textures have been redone it seems.
The models still have the same amount of polygons and this game is HD!
Which means that those low polygon characters are even more noticeable now!
Why didn't they use new models like they did in the Wind Waker HD...

I will still get it since it has improved, has a new amiibo made for the game, and it is my favorite Zelda game to date so i can't really pass on this one. Even though i wish that the models were redone...


----------



## SockHead

lars708 said:


> Twilight Princess HD is pretty disappointing in my opinion.
> I mean there are improvements, but only the textures have been redone it seems.
> The models still have the same amount of polygons and this game is HD!
> Which means that those low polygon characters are even more noticeable now!
> Why didn't they use new models like they did in the Wind Waker HD...
> 
> I will still get it since it has improved, has a new amiibo made for the game, and it is my favorite Zelda game to date so i can't really pass on this one. Even though i wish that the models were redone...



dont support this bull**** buy the wii version and just get the amiibo


----------



## Trent the Paladin

lars708 said:


> Twilight Princess HD is pretty disappointing in my opinion.
> I mean there are improvements, but only the textures have been redone it seems.
> The models still have the same amount of polygons and this game is HD!
> Which means that those low polygon characters are even more noticeable now!
> Why didn't they use new models like they did in the Wind Waker HD...
> 
> I will still get it since it has improved, has a new amiibo made for the game, and it is my favorite Zelda game to date so i can't really pass on this one. Even though i wish that the models were redone...



Ya'll expecting to much from a HD upgrade.


----------



## lars708

Tom said:


> Ya'll expecting to much from a HD upgrade.



Lol i figured, but i expected something similar to Wind Waker's remake.


----------



## Stalfos

lars708 said:


> Lol i figured, but i expected something similar to Wind Waker's remake.



Yeah, Nintendo got lazy. Not that it mathers anyway - graphics won't save TP from being one of the crappier Zeldas.


----------



## bloomwaker

I hear some mixed things about Twilight Princess from time to time. A lot of people really like it, but now and then I run into someone that really doesn't. Then again, I saw that with Majora's Mask, and I for one really enjoyed that.


----------



## oath2order

Stalfos said:


> Yeah, Nintendo got lazy. Not that it mathers anyway - graphics won't save TP from being one of the crappier Zeldas.



so which ones do you enjoy


----------



## aliscka

Twilight Princess is excellent.  It's such a dark and beautifull done game. I remember when I saw the graphics for the first time I literally started tearing up because they were so gorgeous (Zelda is also literally my favorite thing.) Epona especially is beautiful. Not only that, but the dungeons are so much fun! Midna is adorable (if sometimes a little annoying) and the story is just heartwrenching, bittersweet. A true masterpiece.

It makes me sad that some people don't like it.


----------



## lars708

dapperlace said:


> I hear some mixed things about Twilight Princess from time to time. A lot of people really like it, but now and then I run into someone that really doesn't. Then again, I saw that with Majora's Mask, and I for one really enjoyed that.



I like the game honestly, it is my favorite Zelda game. But it is pretty dark sometimes and the story really goes deep. That is good though, it is what i like best from the game.


----------



## Stalfos

oath2order said:


> so which ones do you enjoy



Don't get me wrong - "crappy" is a very relative term when it comes to Zelda-games, but I would rank my top 10 like this:

1. The Legend of Zelda (NES) (Oh, the nostalgia!)
2/3. Ocarina of Time (N64)
2/3. A Link To the Past (N64)
4. Zelda II: The Adventure of Link (NES) (More nostalgia!)
5. A Link Between Worlds (3DS)
6. Link's Awakening (GB)
7. Wind Waker (GC)
8. Majora's Mask (N64)
9. Twilight Princess (GC)
10. The Minish Cap (GBA)


----------



## KainAronoele

Would anyone like to add and play Triforce Heroes?
Know this is prolly not the best place to ask, since it's not discussing. Just in need of some good gameplay on it.. v .v


----------



## lars708

KainAronoele said:


> Would anyone like to add and play Triforce Heroes?
> Know this is prolly not the best place to ask, since it's not discussing. Just in need of some good gameplay on it.. v .v



I don't have the game, the fact that the online mode is region locked totally spoiled it for me. So sad...


----------



## spamurai

Links awakening is my favourite. It was the first game I bought myself when I was really young.
It was the grey gameboy version. So many memories, and still one of the better games


----------



## GuerreraD

spamurai said:


> Links awakening is my favourite. It was the first game I bought myself when I was really young.
> It was the grey gameboy version. So many memories, and still one of the better games



Same here... If there's one Zelda game I wept with, is Link's Awakening. I got emotional in Ocarina and Majora, even Skyward, but for actually weeping is this one.


----------



## Cress

Just started a 3 heart run in Wind Waker HD with Hero Mode on.
Heading to Greatfish now, it isn't too difficult so far, but it probably will be later on.


----------



## Cress

Okay I'm up to the Savage Labyrinth now. I have every other shard of the Triforce.
This is so annoying wtf. I got to floor 35 I think before dying, but a lot of those hits were from really dumb stuff. But I WILL MAKE IT TO FLOOR 50 WITHOUT HEALING ITEMS!!!!!

I've also learned how amazing the boomerang is in Wind Waker because of this run. You can do so many neat things with it, and I'd say it's the reason I got through the labyrinth as much as I already have. (With occasional Hookshot and Bow.)


----------



## abc123wee

Wind Waker is probably my favorite. I've never played HD, so I guess The GCN version is my favorite. Before I played Wind Waker, I had only played party games, handheld games, and fighting games. All of which are good, but the massiveness of Wind Waker blew my 4th grader mind.


----------



## oath2order

I loved Wind Waker HD. I never got to play the original.


----------



## abc123wee

oath2order said:


> I loved Wind Waker HD. I never got to play the original.



There's no need, if you already have HD. But, vise versa. I don't really need it because I got the GCN. ^-^

I didn't know how to end it, so I just put a smiley face...


----------



## 0pizzachu23

I am so hyped to play as Skull Kid you guys, you have no friggin idea.


----------



## Cress

I have both but the HD version is just so much better in almost every way. They fixed a lot of problems from the GameCube version, so it's easier and faster. But there's also the added Hero Mode so the difficulty is increased. So in general the difficulty from game physics is decreased, but it demands more skill from the player, increasing the difficulty. That's something I really like and even though I wouldn't say you need to get it if you have the GC version, I'd still reccomend it. I found a full list of the changes made to the HD version and the list is actually huge! Should be interesting to see what changes are made to TP HD.

Also Wind Waker HD just looks gorgeous.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually here's the list of changes:
http://m.neogaf.com/showthread.php?t=689649


----------



## KainAronoele

0pizzachu23 said:


> I am so hyped to play as Skull Kid you guys, you have no friggin idea.



Wha? O .o


----------



## Hyoshido

KainAronoele said:


> Wha? O .o


You can play as him in the 3DS port of Hyrule Warriors.


----------



## KainAronoele

Hyogo said:


> You can play as him in the 3DS port of Hyrule Warriors.



WHAT?! No way D:
I only have the WiiU version ; o;


----------



## KainAronoele

I just beat WWHD. I had played the GC version but my cousins let me borrow the one they rented, so gave it a vs run with my bf. He beat me, of course, by an hour, but was still great to play.
Seems like it was dumbed down a lil, but overall was awesome ^^

I do have an issue though... does anyone know if there's a way to recover your last save? I accidentally loaded the new save file over my original file... I misunderstood and just thought it was saving that I got to the end. I wanna recover it to goof around in it again. Since the 2nd file will be our hero mode vs.
I feel pretty dumb for doing so... but there has to be a way to bring it back, right? Or will it screw up the new save? > .<


----------



## Cress

KainAronoele said:


> I just beat WWHD. I had played the GC version but my cousins let me borrow the one they rented, so gave it a vs run with my bf. He beat me, of course, by an hour, but was still great to play.
> Seems like it was dumbed down a lil, but overall was awesome ^^
> 
> I do have an issue though... does anyone know if there's a way to recover your last save? I accidentally loaded the new save file over my original file... I misunderstood and just thought it was saving that I got to the end. I wanna recover it to goof around in it again. Since the 2nd file will be our hero mode vs.
> I feel pretty dumb for doing so... but there has to be a way to bring it back, right? Or will it screw up the new save? > .<



There isn't. Once it's saved over, there's no way to recover it. :/


----------



## KainAronoele

PuffleKirby21 said:


> There isn't. Once it's saved over, there's no way to recover it. :/



; o;
I hate my dyslexia..
I don't even remember it doing that in the GC version..


----------



## suede

KainAronoele said:


> Wha? O .o



He's playable in Hyrule Warriors Legends I think.


----------



## Catsdance101

I have never played this game and I was wondering if it is worth getting to you guys.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

I've been playing 3ds games wih my younger cousin for a while (I'm basically showing her how to do everything since she doesn't know it yet but she's getting one for Christmas) and the other day we were playing he 3DS version of Ocarina of Time. All of my regular save files were being used so we started but she wanted to start from the beginning so I made a new master quest save file instead. I can't believe I've never noticed before that things are backwards on the master quest. For example, Death Mountain is on the left of the castle instead of the right. I played that game when I had the gamecube version too and I've genuinely never paid enough attention to notice that...


----------



## Stalfos

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I've been playing 3ds games wih my younger cousin for a while (I'm basically showing her how to do everything since she doesn't know it yet but she's getting one for Christmas) and the other day we were playing he 3DS version of Ocarina of Time. All of my regular save files were being used so we started but she wanted to start from the beginning so I made a new master quest save file instead. I can't believe I've never noticed before that things are backwards on the master quest. For example, Death Mountain is on the left of the castle instead of the right. I played that game when I had the gamecube version too and I've genuinely never paid enough attention to notice that...



Master Quest wasn't inverted in the GC-version, they added that to the 3DS-version. It's really cool though.


----------



## Nimega_Gunner

Catsdance101 said:


> I have never played this game and I was wondering if it is worth getting to you guys.



By saying "this game", do you mean the whole Zelda franchise? If you haven't ever played any Zelda game, I'd absolutely advise you to do so. They're all great in their own way. Which consoles do you own? If you own a 3DS, I'd recommend you to play both Majora's Mask and Ocarina of Time's remakes: they're two classic Zelda games which are considered to be the best by many fans.


----------



## bug2buga

triforce heroes is so adorable!!


----------



## xBlablahi

My boyfriend ordered Triforce Heroes game for him, his friend and me so I'll be playing it soon, pretty excited. I don't expect it too be an overly amazing game but since Zelda is my favorite franchise I gotta play it of course :c


----------



## GuerreraD

Well, I really loved Minish Cap (for GBA) and Link's Awakening DX (GB). Also Spirit Tracks because of trains!
But of course, it depends on personal taste


----------



## shunishu

GuerreraD said:


> Well, I really loved Minish Cap (for GBA) and Link's Awakening DX (GB). Also Spirit Tracks because of trains!
> But of course, it depends on personal taste



yep minish cap was fun. still mad it's not on the 3ds :*/


----------



## Cress

shunishu said:


> yep minish cap was fun. still mad it's not on the 3ds :*/



Ambassador Program. :^) That's how I got it.


----------



## GuerreraD

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Ambassador Program. :^) That's how I got it.



What's that?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

GuerreraD said:


> What's that?



Early adopters who got the 3DS before they dropped the price were known as "Ambassadors" and given 20 Virtual Console games, 10 of which were GBA titles that haven't been made available on the 3DS since.


----------



## Flop

Tom said:


> Early adopters who got the 3DS before they dropped the price were known as "Ambassadors" and given 20 Virtual Console games, 10 of which were GBA titles that haven't been made available on the 3DS since.


Still upset that my Ambassador 3DS completely died  :c


----------



## GuerreraD

Tom said:


> Early adopters who got the 3DS before they dropped the price were known as "Ambassadors" and given 20 Virtual Console games, 10 of which were GBA titles that haven't been made available on the 3DS since.



Really?! I had no idea!  Where exactly that happened? Because I assure you, I had my 3ds reserved in my usual gameshop (here in Spain) almost one month before it came out, and I didn't get anything special with it. No complaining though, I was already happy enough!


----------



## Jake

GuerreraD said:


> Really?! I had no idea!  Where exactly that happened? Because I assure you, I had my 3ds reserved in my usual gameshop (here in Spain) almost one month before it came out, and I didn't get anything special with it. No complaining though, I was already happy enough!



It didn't come with the 3DS.
"_In order to become an ambassador, players had to log on to the Nintendo eShop with his/her 3DS before August 12th and update his/her system_"
http://nintendo.wikia.com/wiki/Nintendo_3DS_Ambassador_Program


----------



## Nimega_Gunner

Is anyone going to buy Twilight Princess HD? I absolutely am! Not only it was my very first Zelda game, but also it is my favorite one (even if Majora's Mask and Ocarina of Time are masterpieces, too!). I'm getting the special Edition, with the Wolf Link amiibo and the soundtrack, since Midna is my favorite character of all times and having an amiibo featuring her is... Just wow. I'm incredibly hyped for this, since I'll be getting the game right after I'm done with my second term's final exams, and it will be quite of a reward!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

My friend LOVES Legend of Zelda... i havent gotten around to play one yet because of worrying about my AC villagers moving... but it looks super fun and the first time i saw Wind Waker's graphics... my mouth DROPPED.... like omg a game could never have looked that epic and amazing on a regular Wii


----------



## Cress

Link_The_Heroine said:


> My friend LOVES Legend of Zelda... i havent gotten around to play one yet because of worrying about my AC villagers moving... but it looks super fun and the first time i saw Wind Waker's graphics... my mouth DROPPED.... like omg a game could never have looked that epic and amazing on a regular Wii



Wind Waker was on the Gamecube...


----------



## oath2order

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Wind Waker was on the Gamecube...



wind waker is on the Wii U


----------



## Cress

oath2order said:


> wind waker is on the Wii U



But it was on the GameCube first, the Wii had no trouble running it at all.


----------



## GuerreraD

To tell the truth... I wouldn't take the TP-HD even as a gift. Really. But that's only because of the type of gamer I am.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Nimega_Gunner said:


> Is anyone going to buy Twilight Princess HD? I absolutely am! Not only it was my very first Zelda game, but also it is my favorite one (even if Majora's Mask and Ocarina of Time are masterpieces, too!). I'm getting the special Edition, with the Wolf Link amiibo and the soundtrack, since Midna is my favorite character of all times and having an amiibo featuring her is... Just wow. I'm incredibly hyped for this, since I'll be getting the game right after I'm done with my second term's final exams, and it will be quite of a reward!



Yes because I am a slave to everything Pokemon and everything Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Jake

Tom said:


> Yes because I am a slave to everything Pokemon and everything Legend of Zelda.



same here (lol but **** triforce heros)

TP is my favorite Zelda game so there's no way I'm skipping it.


----------



## D i a

I preordered TP HD a while ago. Trying to play it on the Wii U with our new TV makes the game very... fuzzy. So yeah, we're grabbing it. I'm also interested in the amiibo and what that unlocks.


----------



## Nimega_Gunner

Tom said:


> Yes because I am a slave to everything Pokemon and everything Legend of Zelda.



Yeah, me too. Whenever I go to an anime/manga/videogame convention, I make sure to buy loads of Zelda stuff.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> same here (lol but **** triforce heros)
> 
> TP is my favorite Zelda game so there's no way I'm skipping it.



oh **** that's right fam that's midna's game.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

post glitch

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> oh **** that's right fam that's midna's game.



Wow I posted for this

Though I gotta admit Midna's theme was pretty bomb.


----------



## lars708

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Wind Waker was on the Gamecube...



Maybe he played it on the Wii since it is backwards compatible? Please don't mock people for not being a total Nintendo nerd like us...


----------



## Peanutcrossing

It would've been nice if TPHD had a slightly earlier release date like 21st Feb since that is the series' 30th anniversary date... and my birthday 

But I'm not complaining, I'm still really excited!


----------



## Pokes

I just recently decided I wanted TPHD since it seemed interesting enough, plus the fact the only two Zelda games I own are Majora's Mask 3D and Ocarina of Time. Hopefully I'll get to preorder the bundle with the amiibo, if they don't run out at my local Gamestop/Best Buy.

How's the game like, to anyone who played the original?


----------



## D i a

Pokes said:


> I just recently decided I wanted TPHD since it seemed interesting enough, plus the fact the only two Zelda games I own are Majora's Mask 3D and Ocarina of Time. Hopefully I'll get to preorder the bundle with the amiibo, if they don't run out at my local Gamestop/Best Buy.
> 
> How's the game like, to anyone who played the original?



Kinda dark. More in a story sense than visuals, though those can get darker too. Perhaps similar to Majora's Mask in that sense.


----------



## Flop

D i a said:


> Kinda dark. More in a story sense than visuals, though those can get darker too. Perhaps similar to Majora's Mask in that sense.


Actually, the visuals are very dark.   The game tries to be dark, but pales in comparson to the ominous setting by Majora's Mask.


----------



## D i a

Flop said:


> Actually, the visuals are very dark.   The game tries to be dark, but pales in comparson to the ominous setting by Majora's Mask.



Spoiler time. Don't venture forth if you haven't played the game.


Spoiler



I can see where you would say that, I do. Majora's Mask impressively conveys the range of human emotion one would expect to see if the world was going to end. To that end, MM was better than TP. That said, everyone in Castle Town in TP became spirits when twilight falls because Zelda surrenders, a kind of almost-death in itself. Everyone was too afraid to leave their homes (at least in Kakariko Village?). I don't know, I felt the same level of ominous fear in MM and TP.



In the end, everything is just a matter of opinion, but overall I put TP and MM in the same ominous circle.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I got charged for TP HD from Gamestop already, can't wait for it to arrive soon!


----------



## Jordan Marek

Zelda is my favorite series, I've loved every game in the series! Despite what some people may say about it, I actually like Zelda 2- it is one of my favorite Zelda Games


----------



## GuerreraD

Jordan Marek said:


> Zelda is my favorite series, I've loved every game in the series! Despite what some people may say about it, I actually like Zelda 2- it is one of my favorite Zelda Games



To me for example, Link's Awakening is definitely in my Top5 fave Zelda games. I started AoL but left it after first dungeon because I didn't like it... but not for the same reasons usually people dislike it. I had my own.


----------



## matt

Spoiler: Look what I got today


----------



## Jordan Marek

matt said:


> Spoiler: Look what I got today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 166089
> View attachment 166090
> View attachment 166091
> View attachment 166092



I really want to play that!!


----------



## Loriii

matt said:


> Spoiler: Look what I got today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 166089
> View attachment 166090
> View attachment 166091
> View attachment 166092



omg, you're lucky to get it early! Can't wait for Friday to play this. Hopefully we get them here soon. Enjoy!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I'm jealous! Still waiting on tracking information from Gamestop for mine.


----------



## oath2order

idk if i should buy it


----------



## zeldagirl25

My copy of LOZ:TP HD will be here on Tuesday!!


----------



## Flop

To anyone considering Twilight Princess HD, it's awesome.  Get it.


----------



## unravel

Good for you dat collectors edition tho


----------



## Trent the Paladin

WAFFLES LIVES?!

Also it'll be here tomorrow or Monday  SOUNDTRACK AND GAME PLS


----------



## spamurai

Collectors Edition looks sweet!


----------



## Gandalf

Greatest gaming binge of our age is over. Yeah, worth getting twilight princess hd. Still holds up as an amazing zelda title.


----------



## spamurai

Gandalf said:


> Greatest gaming binge of our age is over. Yeah, worth getting twilight princess hd. Still holds up as an amazing zelda title.



Other than the old titles, that's the last game I played on the Gamecube xD
Good times.


----------



## LethalLulu

There's so many zelda games I need to replay.  Anyone 100% Wind Waker?  I have beaten it 4 times, 100%ing it once.  I bought the remake for the WiiU so I can 100% it again more easily.  Honestly, just the new sail was worth it.


----------



## Cress

LethalLulu said:


> There's so many zelda games I need to replay.  Anyone 100% Wind Waker?  I have beaten it 4 times, 100%ing it once.  I bought the remake for the WiiU so I can 100% it again more easily.  Honestly, just the new sail was worth it.



Beat Wind Waker idk how many times, 100%ed it once, and did a 3 heart run on Hero Mode once as well. (Can you guess what my favorite Zelda game is? XP)


----------



## pika62221

I've got mixed feelings about Twilight Princess HD. It looks outstanding, I mean just perfect! However, it feels like I'm betraying my GameCube playing it- I played it hundreds of times on that, just loved it like crazy. It just feels weird playing the exact same game holding the gamepad. It's still an amazing game, and I highly love it, despite feeling like I'm cheating on my GC. I'm not sure if I'm going to 100% it on the Wii U or not, I'm just mesmerized by how it looks! I'm taking my time with it, and put Animal Crossing as my main game in the Cube while I play this on the U. Although, Splatoon keeps competing with TP for playtime on the U, so there's that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Beat Wind Waker idk how many times, 100%ed it once, and did a 3 heart run on Hero Mode once as well. (Can you guess what my favorite Zelda game is? XP)



Hero mode? That must have been an addition to the HD version, the GC one doesn't have that...


----------



## Nimega_Gunner

I love TP HD! It's like going right back to my childhood. The one thing that bothers me is that I played the Wii version, and, as I'm playing on Normal Mode, the map is "mirrored" if we compare it with the one on Wii version. But well, I'll play Hero Mode once I beat Reguler Mode


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Nimega_Gunner said:


> I love TP HD! It's like going right back to my childhood. The one thing that bothers me is that I played the Wii version, and, as I'm playing on Normal Mode, the map is "mirrored" if we compare it with the one on Wii version. But well, I'll play Hero Mode once I beat Reguler Mode


I played the Wii version as well, so it felt a little weird getting used to Hyrule again because pretty much immediately leaving Faron Woods I took a left instead of right. Had to remember OoT's layout.


----------



## D i a

Started Hero mode in TP HD last night. This'll be fun.


----------



## piichinu

i just had a sudden urge to play majoras mask. and here we are. not looking forward 2 the water level


----------



## spamurai

Can you imagine if they released Links Awakening in the style of Twilight Princess... I would pass out with excitement... would love to see a 3D version of that game >.<


----------



## Trent the Paladin

spamurai said:


> Can you imagine if they released Links Awakening in the style of Twilight Princess... I would pass out with excitement... would love to see a 3D version of that game >.<



That reminds me that I never beat that game. :X I should probably do that once I finish Twilight Princess and after Triforce Heroes.


----------



## spamurai

Tom said:


> That reminds me that I never beat that game. :X I should probably do that once I finish Twilight Princess and after Triforce Heroes.



I could never complete it without a guide for the egg at the end... I always got lost aha


----------



## Stalfos

spamurai said:


> I could never complete it without a guide for the egg at the end... I always got lost aha



Oh, can't you find the solution to the maze in one of the books in the library using the magnifying lens? Man, I haven't played Link's Awakening in a while. :/


----------



## GuerreraD

I would prefer it in the style of WindWaker, just because of the "sea" feeling (since I didn't really enjoy WW itself). But since Awakening belongs to the line of Oracles and Past, a remake with BetweenWorlds graphics would also be great.

... Sigh, who am I trying to fool? Just ANY kind of remake would be awesome for Awakening, I love that game dearly!


----------



## windloft

i got ocarina of time for my 3ds yesterday .... it's super fun so far. 
it's actually my first real zelda game, so i'm hoping to play it for a bit every day since i'm now on summer break. B)


----------



## spamurai

Stalfos said:


> Oh, can't you find the solution to the maze in one of the books in the library using the magnifying lens? Man, I haven't played Link's Awakening in a while. :/



Oh really?
Well now I feel stupid... haha oops


----------



## Katie1313

GuerreraD said:


> I would prefer it in the style of WindWaker, just because of the "sea" feeling (since I didn't really enjoy WW itself). But since Awakening belongs to the line of Oracles and Past, a remake with BetweenWorlds graphics would also be great.
> 
> ... Sigh, who am I trying to fool? Just ANY kind of remake would be awesome for Awakening, I love that game dearly!


I think it would look cool in a Link Between Worlds style!


----------



## suede

https://twitter.com/NintendoEurope/status/740517889741033473

The artwork for this game is a++.


----------



## D i a

^ Agreed. I can't wait to see more of it at E3.


----------



## oath2order

Breath of the WIld GotY 2017


----------



## D i a

I am so excited for Breath of the Wild.
Free climbing and dat world. Hnngh.
2017, get here now please.


----------



## bloomwaker

I hope Breath of the Wild comes with a collector's edition that includes an art book, or at least has an art book sold separately. I don't want one of those small books either. Give me something like the Bravely Second special edition, with a full-sized art book and tons of art. ;;


----------



## spamurai

CAN NOT WAIT FOR BREATH OF WILD.

I figured a zelda title might be the transition game between old and new console. So excited!! Looks amazing!


----------



## oath2order

spamurai said:


> CAN NOT WAIT FOR BREATH OF WILD.
> 
> I figured a zelda title might be the transition game between old and new console. So excited!! Looks amazing!



It'll be an NX system seller for sure.


----------



## spamurai

oath2order said:


> It'll be an NX system seller for sure.



Definitely.
I never bought a Wii-U, but definitely will be getting an NX, just for this


----------



## Cress

Yep, I'm convinced BOTW is a Wind Waker prequel. I've said a few of these things on other threads but I'll wrap it all up here with a few new tings I noticed.

Let's get the easy stuff out of the way first (there are Wind Waker spoilers).


Spoiler: Similarities between WW and BOTW



-Cell-shaded artstyle
-Both wear a blue tunic with white designs, also hatless
-Koroks are in both games
-Both games allow you to collect materials from monsters
-Both games won't let you access areas that are too hot/cold unless you do something specific
-Both games are the only games in the series that let you use weapons normally carried by enemies
-Both games have 2 guides, a "mysterious voice" (in WW it was King Daphnes through the Pirate's Charm) and an old man that's actively there to guide and sometimes give Link items (also the King in Wind Waker but this is more of his boat form. It's not as concrete as BOTW but let me try to connect them if I want to.)
-Both games have optional bosses in the overworld (the Big Octos in WW, and Steppe Talus in BOTW.)
-THE OLD MAN SURE LOOKS A LOT LIKE KING DAPHNES JUST SAYIN


Now for the interesting part, connecting these to the timeline.


Spoiler: Yee speculation



Well, this Hyrule is the one underneath the sea in Wind Waker (also the one seen in Ocarina of Time). Koroks and potentially King Daphnes are there. The Temple of Time is there, but ruined after however many hundreds of years.

_"But Ganon is sealed away after OoT, and isn't released until right before WW!"_ Yes Ganon does return, but not normally. He's the fog around Hyrule Castle. Say hi, he's been going through some hard times.




So even though Ganon wasn't actually released, part of his dark power or w.e. is getting through the sages' weakened barrier. So possibly the final boss isn't Ganon, but whoever is trying to free him?

_"But Hyrule is flooded before Wind Waker, how could it be the same?"_ Well, time to brush up on some history. Take out your textbooks, because teacher Zelda is here to give you some Hyrule Historia.




(Never thought this would be used with any actual context) The Great Flood happened hundreds of years before Wind Waker. _Hundreds._ BOTW Link was asleep for 100 years. The game could have taken place multiple times between OoT and WW. It may have even been _thousands_ of years between OoT and WW, since the legend of OoT Link is a, well, legend, and they messed up a few of their facts. (Boys put on the hero's clothes at _12_?? OoT Link was younger than that before the Master Sword's insta-puberty-skip time warp happened, 10 iirc.)

Now to link their similar fashion. This was my big "aha!" moment today. Here's a quick side-to-side look.




The blue is almost the same (going to blame lighting differences and the fact that 1 is a game model and the other is artwork). No hat. White designs on their tunic. Hm... I'm going to remind people of Wind Waker's second quest, where he was given the "Hero's New Clothes" that were just invisible and worn over his pajamas. I thought this was a reference to "you beat the game, so you're the new hero so these are the clothes the hero should wear now" but what if *BOTW Link is the New Hero they used this design with?* They weren't exactly spot-on with OoT Link, so they were probably a bit off with this outfit as well, hence the different design and orange pants. Also if OoT Link was the old hero and BOTW Link is the new hero then, yep, that puts BOTW right between OoT and Wind Waker yet again!

Finally the Koroks. Well let's just do a quick check on what the Koroks are.



			
				Zelda Wiki said:
			
		

> The Koroks are said to have once been the race of humanoid children-looking creatures called Kokiri. The Koroks became these creatures when they gave up their human selves for the ability to fly, with the help of an item called a Deku Leaf.


So after OoT, they got tired of standing in 1 place in a forest for all eternity like any other NPC so they tried flying and it worked out. Cool. So they probably changed while Link was sleeping for those 100 years. What's strange is how they look _identical_ to the Koroks in WW, just like the old man looks like King Daphnes.




(There's 3 other koroks shown in BOTW and they also have twins in WW, I'm just showing this 1). Same leaf shape, same body shape, same color, EVEN THE EYE AND MOUTH PATTERN ON THE LEAF ARE THE SAME.


And after all of that typing, there's 1 other option that wasted this 90 minutes of typing and searching pictures and finding that 1 gif deep in some random folder (I COULDN'T RESIST USING IT).


Spoiler: Because it's Zelda...



BOTW could be *A FOURTH TIMELINE* branch from OoT.



			
				moar histurE said:
			
		

> Many generations after the departure of the Hero of Time, the seal of the Seven Sages began to weaken for an unknown reason, and Ganondorf managed to escape his imprisonment. Ganondorf intended to make good on his threat to the Hero of Time and the Seven Sages that he would escape one day to make their descendants pay for his imprisonment. As the darkness was covering the land, the people of Hyrule prayed that the Hero of Time would once again come to save them, but the hero did not appear.


So what if this event is the split, where 1 timeline is where Link wakes up from his 100 year nap and save Hyrule (BOTW), and the other one is if Link decided to hit snooze on his alarm for another century or 2 (WW). Both games are extremely similar so they could've happened at the same time. The similar clothing could also be coincidence.


OK I'm done now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Until we get our hands on the game, I'm more inclined to believe this is a fourth split from OoT.


----------



## GhulehGirl

OH i can't wait for Breath of The Wild to be released. I want to explore that huge map, cook stuff and fight new baddies and stuff!


----------



## bloomwaker

Ambient piano music in Breath of the Wild is the Song of Time, it seems:


----------



## brownboy102

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Yep, I'm convinced BOTW is a Wind Waker prequel. I've said a few of these things on other threads but I'll wrap it all up here with a few new tings I noticed.
> 
> Let's get the easy stuff out of the way first (there are Wind Waker spoilers).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Similarities between WW and BOTW
> 
> 
> 
> -Cell-shaded artstyle
> -Both wear a blue tunic with white designs, also hatless
> -Koroks are in both games
> -Both games allow you to collect materials from monsters
> -Both games won't let you access areas that are too hot/cold unless you do something specific
> -Both games are the only games in the series that let you use weapons normally carried by enemies
> -Both games have 2 guides, a "mysterious voice" (in WW it was King Daphnes through the Pirate's Charm) and an old man that's actively there to guide and sometimes give Link items (also the King in Wind Waker but this is more of his boat form. It's not as concrete as BOTW but let me try to connect them if I want to.)
> -Both games have optional bosses in the overworld (the Big Octos in WW, and Steppe Talus in BOTW.)
> -THE OLD MAN SURE LOOKS A LOT LIKE KING DAPHNES JUST SAYIN
> 
> 
> Now for the interesting part, connecting these to the timeline.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yee speculation
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this Hyrule is the one underneath the sea in Wind Waker (also the one seen in Ocarina of Time). Koroks and potentially King Daphnes are there. The Temple of Time is there, but ruined after however many hundreds of years.
> 
> _"But Ganon is sealed away after OoT, and isn't released until right before WW!"_ Yes Ganon does return, but not normally. He's the fog around Hyrule Castle. Say hi, he's been going through some hard times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So even though Ganon wasn't actually released, part of his dark power or w.e. is getting through the sages' weakened barrier. So possibly the final boss isn't Ganon, but whoever is trying to free him?
> 
> _"But Hyrule is flooded before Wind Waker, how could it be the same?"_ Well, time to brush up on some history. Take out your textbooks, because teacher Zelda is here to give you some Hyrule Historia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Never thought this would be used with any actual context) The Great Flood happened hundreds of years before Wind Waker. _Hundreds._ BOTW Link was asleep for 100 years. The game could have taken place multiple times between OoT and WW. It may have even been _thousands_ of years between OoT and WW, since the legend of OoT Link is a, well, legend, and they messed up a few of their facts. (Boys put on the hero's clothes at _12_?? OoT Link was younger than that before the Master Sword's insta-puberty-skip time warp happened, 10 iirc.)
> 
> Now to link their similar fashion. This was my big "aha!" moment today. Here's a quick side-to-side look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue is almost the same (going to blame lighting differences and the fact that 1 is a game model and the other is artwork). No hat. White designs on their tunic. Hm... I'm going to remind people of Wind Waker's second quest, where he was given the "Hero's New Clothes" that were just invisible and worn over his pajamas. I thought this was a reference to "you beat the game, so you're the new hero so these are the clothes the hero should wear now" but what if *BOTW Link is the New Hero they used this design with?* They weren't exactly spot-on with OoT Link, so they were probably a bit off with this outfit as well, hence the different design and orange pants. Also if OoT Link was the old hero and BOTW Link is the new hero then, yep, that puts BOTW right between OoT and Wind Waker yet again!
> 
> Finally the Koroks. Well let's just do a quick check on what the Koroks are.
> 
> So after OoT, they got tired of standing in 1 place in a forest for all eternity like any other NPC so they tried flying and it worked out. Cool. So they probably changed while Link was sleeping for those 100 years. What's strange is how they look _identical_ to the Koroks in WW, just like the old man looks like King Daphnes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (There's 3 other koroks shown in BOTW and they also have twins in WW, I'm just showing this 1). Same leaf shape, same body shape, same color, EVEN THE EYE AND MOUTH PATTERN ON THE LEAF ARE THE SAME.
> 
> 
> And after all of that typing, there's 1 other option that wasted this 90 minutes of typing and searching pictures and finding that 1 gif deep in some random folder (I COULDN'T RESIST USING IT).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Because it's Zelda...
> 
> 
> 
> BOTW could be *A FOURTH TIMELINE* branch from OoT.
> 
> So what if this event is the split, where 1 timeline is where Link wakes up from his 100 year nap and save Hyrule (BOTW), and the other one is if Link decided to hit snooze on his alarm for another century or 2 (WW). Both games are extremely similar so they could've happened at the same time. The similar clothing could also be coincidence.
> 
> 
> OK I'm done now.



I like your speculations. From what I gathered, you believe that the game either starts a new timeline or takes place before Wind Waker.

I'm fine with the New Timeline, but for the Before Wind Waker one, *you couldn't be more wrong.*



Spoiler: I guess this is technically spoiler worthy to WW and TP



Stated in both the intro AND the timeline, in the WW timeline, no hero appeared for 500 years (I believe) to stop evil. The people cried out to the gods, and in a last ditch effort, they flooded Hyrule. This is where you are wrong. How could BotW link appear before WW, if there was no hero to be found? 

I believe it fits more into the Child Link timeline. After the world is ravaged by Zant and the Twilight beasts, the world enters a recover stage. However, what is lost cannot be recovered. This is where that temple that appears in the trailer comes up to me. The On my one link was freeclimbing. That could essentially be the Temple of Time. If you remember, the Temple of Time in TP was ravaged, and you could only see it in its most grand stages by going back in time.

The only thing wrong with my theory that I could find is the placement of the temple. In TP, the temple is hidden away in the depths of the Sacred Grove. In BotW, it appears to be open for the world to behold.


----------



## Cress

Sparro said:


> Stated in both the intro AND the timeline, in the WW timeline, no hero appeared for 500 years (I believe) to stop evil. The people cried out to the gods, and in a last ditch effort, they flooded Hyrule. This is where you are wrong. How could BotW link appear before WW, if there was no hero to be found?


It happens before that. WW and OOT are thousands of years apart, so you'd have OOT, then BOTW, then those 500 years, then WW.


> I believe it fits more into the Child Link timeline. After the world is ravaged by Zant and the Twilight beasts, the world enters a recover stage. However, what is lost cannot be recovered. This is where that temple that appears in the trailer comes up to me. The On my one link was freeclimbing. That could essentially be the Temple of Time. If you remember, the Temple of Time in TP was ravaged, and you could only see it in its most grand stages by going back in time.
> 
> The only thing wrong with my theory that I could find is the placement of the temple. In TP, the temple is hidden away in the depths of the Sacred Grove. In BotW, it appears to be open for the world to behold.


But why would there be Wind Waker characters in a timeline where Wind Waker never existed? Unless the characters are iconic and common like Gorons and Zoras, they are usually only in 1 game. Ritos and Koroks are only in WW. Kikwis, Mogmas, and the robots are only in SS. The Anoukis are only in PH and ST. The Twili are only in TP.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It happens before that. WW and OOT are thousands of years apart, so you'd have OOT, then BOTW, then those 500 years, then WW.
> 
> But why would there be Wind Waker characters in a timeline where Wind Waker never existed? Unless the characters are iconic and common like Gorons and Zoras, they are usually only in 1 game. Ritos and Koroks are only in WW. Kikwis, Mogmas, and the robots are only in SS. The Anoukis are only in PH and ST. The Twili are only in TP.


I didn't watch the whole stream so if Ritos were there ignore me, but Koroks appearing outside of WW timeline makes sense because what do you expect to happen with the Kokiris? If they're bored of staying in the Lost Woods, then surely they transformed in other timelines assuming some great evil didn't slay them all


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I bought The Minish Cap the other week and I'm really enjoying it so far. I love the art style as well.


----------



## CometCatcher

^

Oh my god, Minish Cap is honestly my favorite Zelda game. It tops all the others for me. The storyline is so sweet and uplifting (as with most Zelda games), and the art is really beautiful. It's really well-done! I think it was the first Zelda game I ever played, too, so it gives me memories of my childhood whenever I play it. 

Anyways, I AM REALLY HYPED FOR BREATH OF THE WILD.

The art looks nice, and it's GOING TO BE OPEN WORLD! Freaking exciting.

List of Zelda games that I've played:
--Phantom Hourglass
--Spirit Tracks
--Ocarina of Time (3DS version)
--Majora's Mask (3DS version)
--A Link Between Worlds
--A Link to the Past
--Minish Cap

All. Of. Them. Are. Really. Good.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Finished Twilight Princess HD today. Decided going after all the stamps and beating the Cave of Shadows wasn't worth putting off that shiny :B: badge in my Backloggery. Thinking about going back to Wind Waker HD as well since I don't believe I finished that either.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Seeing as I never actually ever completed them, I decided to go through Phantom Hourglass and Spirit Tracks again. I can see why I lost interest in PH, but I can't figure out for the life of me why I've never finished Spirit Tracks. I'm having so much fun with it, and have had fun with it the past few times!

Still, I am extraordinarily hyped for BotW. Exploration is always my favourite part of any Zelda game, save Phantom Hourglass (that game's ocean never really drew my interest), so it makes me immensely happy to see a Zelda game with that as its main focus.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

At the moment, I've got 3 different Zelda games on the go so it's no wonder I haven't completed any of them  I haven't completed a Zelda game since Link to the past years ago. Right now I'm playing Link between worlds. majoras mask and ocarina of time. I've almost completed link between worlds as that was very nostalgic, really enjoyed playing it. Majoras mask I'm struggling with ten memory aspect. Each time it goes back in time I have difficulty remembering what things I need to repeat or in what order or what have I already done....it's a beautiful game generally though. Ocarina of time I'm about halfway through, it's turning into one of my favourite Zelda games ever. I haven't even started twilight princess yet...


----------



## Le-Vane

^ALBW is probably one of my favorites up to this point, honestly. Loved the whole system and the plot? It was something I actually wanted to write a FF about ages ago?? WELL OKAY THEN. But yea. Majora's Mask is definitely one of those games you need a guide with. I've found the actual dungeons go faster if you just wing it, but sometimes you can miss important things. Still a great game though.

I also really loved minish cap. And you never hear aaaaanything about it at all. :/ It's like Nintendo forgot about it. Just bring the cute minish back. They're too adorable to forget.


But man am I excited for BOTW. I was a little skeptical of the graphics but now I feel attached already. IT'S SO BIG. So looking forward to wasting time exploring every inch of the map like I did in TP and WW.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I'm really looking forward to BOTW. Looks like Sheikah lore is going to be a big part in this game! A truly mysterious race talked so little about since OoT....


----------



## Bowie

Am I the only one thinks the series should have another really dark and dramatic story like in _Twilight Princess_? To be honest, I think that's the route the series should always take, but either way I think it's been way too long. The most recent ones have been way too colourful for me. It would be awesome to have another one as dark and almost creepy as that one.


----------



## oath2order

BOTW is shaping up be the best game in the series, I can't wait for release.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Bowie said:


> Am I the only one thinks the series should have another really dark and dramatic story like in _Twilight Princess_? To be honest, I think that's the route the series should always take, but either way I think it's been way too long. The most recent ones have been way too colourful for me. It would be awesome to have another one as dark and almost creepy as that one.



Totally agree. Dark, intriguing, somber, just like TP, with hints of MM melancholy.


----------



## Samansu

Bowie said:


> Am I the only one thinks the series should have another really dark and dramatic story like in _Twilight Princess_? To be honest, I think that's the route the series should always take, but either way I think it's been way too long. The most recent ones have been way too colourful for me. It would be awesome to have another one as dark and almost creepy as that one.



OMG no! I really want another dark one too! Twilight Princess was amazing! I am actually terrified about the new Call of the Wild game.  It looks soo different and I am afraid it won't feel like a Zelda game. :<


----------



## Jade_Amell

I keep trying to play Majora's Mask on my 3DS but it is so confusing. ><


----------



## spamurai

I wish they'd make a new sprite Zelda game. I miss Link Awakening. That game was awesome. So many memories


----------



## Ray-ACP

More mature games would be nice from first party nintendo titles. It seems they're trying to cater to everyone now a days. Even breath of the wild looks light and colourful


----------



## StarUrchin

I wonder what Zelda games would come in the Nintendo Switch. Hopefully some games that don't result in always using Link.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

StarUrchin said:


> I wonder what Zelda games would come in the Nintendo Switch. Hopefully some games that don't result in always using Link.



There's not much they can remake right now honestly except Skyward Sword. Everything else has been remade or released on a recent console. It would be neat honestly if they revisited the Four Swords games though.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Nintendo needs to remake Link's Awakening. It's timeless. If you ask me instead of rebooting A Link to the Past with ALBW, they should have considered Link's Awakening, what with Marin being in Hyrule Warriors Legends. And I don't mean a reboot, it has to be a remake. Big difference!


----------



## GreenLeaf

totally agree I bought it from vc and I'm loving every bit of it 
it as the kind of weirdness similar to majora's mask 
I wish that breath of the wild  be one of those type of games out from the main storyline with no Zelda or Ganon
but judging by the trailers it seems not sadly 
it looks more like a mix between skyward sword wind waker and twilight princess


----------



## spamurai

Breath of the Wild of just another version / story told by the locals, about the Legend of Zelda.
That's what I like about this franchise... It's a legend, so things can be told from different points of view about a hero.
So hyped for this game


----------



## Clockworking

I love Zelda. Just stopping by this thread to show off my collection: http://imgur.com/a/eE7yj


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Clockworking said:


> I love Zelda. Just stopping by this thread to show off my collection: http://imgur.com/a/eE7yj



Very impressive collection! Do you have other special edition consoles besides the regular XL and MM N3DS?


----------



## Clockworking

Tom said:


> Very impressive collection! Do you have other special edition consoles besides the regular XL and MM N3DS?



I had the original Zelda 3ds but I lost it :c


----------



## GreenLeaf

great collection ^^ I have just some twilight princess gashapons and the regular edition of the games ^^


----------



## abc123wee

As much as Ilove the open world gameplay, I really hope BotW has a good story


----------



## Buster Bunny

Just purchased Hyrule Warriors Legends.
The game is not really bad and I got all the exclusive Legends warriors for the Wii U version (Legends Pack withn the game's bundle).

I personally think that Linkle sucks.

Heck she look not only a wannabe of Link, but look like Zelda wearing a green costume.

Yet they call her "original".

Her weapon of choice is pointless since we already have the bow and arrows, besides she can't kill Deku Babas with just her bow.

Her story and personality are also awful.

Even Link with his magic rod plays better than her.
There are people who say that the magic rod is bad, but Link can take out multiple enemies with the right combination and is perfect for the usage in Faron Woods.

She doesn't deserve to be in Breath of The Wild or any other game.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I'm sooo excited for Breath of the Wild! I'm loving all the collectible figures/amiibos coming out for the game! I'm in trouble because I don't have space for them anymore D:

Here's my precious collection!


----------



## Twisterheart

I've never played any of these games before, but I would like to. Are there any good 3Ds games anyone would recommend to me?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Twisterheart said:


> I've never played any of these games before, but I would like to. Are there any good 3Ds games anyone would recommend to me?



There's Link Between World's, Majora's Mask, and Ocarina of Time on the 3DS that you should play  They're all great!


----------



## brownboy102

Twisterheart said:


> I've never played any of these games before, but I would like to. Are there any good 3Ds games anyone would recommend to me?



Wind Waker is definitely a good one to start off with. Platforms are Wii U and GameCube, and I doubt you'll be getting the one on the GameCube. Not too sure about the price but Wind Waker HD has aged a little bit so it shouldn't be in the 50's or anything.


----------



## Zireael

A DLC expansion pass at $20/?18 has just been announced for Breath of the Wild:






It includes two expansions, details are in the video above. How do you guys feel about this? I'm actually kind of peeved... So far the content listed doesn't seem worth the price tag, considering the bulk of it is cosmetics and treasure chests. I'm intrigued by the "new story" but it's honestly not enough to make me jump and buy it instantly, if anything I'm more bothered by it because the game itself is already ?50 here. I think I'll just play the waiting game (again) and hold on for some reviews. If it turns out to be anything like Witcher 3's Blood and Wine expansion in terms of content and depth, then I'll consider it. Right now the whole thing has left a bad taste in my mouth but I guess it's the way things are now, sadly.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Elvenfrost said:


> A DLC expansion pass at $20/?18 has just been announced for Breath of the Wild:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It includes two expansions, details are in the video above. How do you guys feel about this? I'm actually kind of peeved... So far the content listed doesn't seem worth the price tag, considering the bulk of it is cosmetics and treasure chests. I'm intrigued by the "new story" but it's honestly not enough to make me jump and buy it instantly, if anything I'm more bothered by it because the game itself is already ?50 here. I think I'll just play the waiting game (again) and hold on for some reviews. If it turns out to be anything like Witcher 3's Blood and Wine expansion in terms of content and depth, then I'll consider it. Right now the whole thing has left a bad taste in my mouth but I guess it's the way things are now, sadly.



I'm a little upset about the content of the DLC as well. Most of those things should already be included in the main game. Hard mode? Cave of Trials? These things were usually built in to the past Zelda games. The only thing that I consider worthy of DLC is the new story. Each wave of DLC should have had extra story content, not just items. Maybe special side quests, even. It's actually disappointing that they're turning Zelda into a cash grab, but because I don't want to miss out on those things, I'll still buy it. I just won't be too happy having to give up an extra $20 bucks on content that mostly should have already been included.


----------



## Zireael

Arize said:


> I'm a little upset about the content of the DLC as well. Most of those things should already be included in the main game. Hard mode? Cave of Trials? These things were usually built in to the past Zelda games. The only thing that I consider worthy of DLC is the new story. Each wave of DLC should have had extra story content, not just items. Maybe special side quests, even. It's actually disappointing that they're turning Zelda into a cash grab, but because I don't want to miss out on those things, I'll still buy it. I just won't be too happy having to give up an extra $20 bucks on content that mostly should have already been included.



Exactly my thoughts as well. I'm a little skeptical about this Cave of Trials, it sounds eerily similar to the Cave of Ordeals from Twilight Princess, or the Labyrinth from Wind Waker; essentially another one of those "dungeons" with multiple floors and waves of enemies. If this is the case then I'll likely pass on it, I can't stand that kind of recycled content, it's hardly rewarding but that's just my opinion. I agree though, most of these features have been present in all Zelda games previously, it's like Nintendo is truly milking the hype that they've built up around BotW which, don't get me wrong, I'm still incredibly excited for the game, but this expansion pass is no more than a paywall to features that should be included in the vanilla game.

Even worse is I don't think you can buy any of the bundles separately, it's all or nothing. Had this been possible I'd just buy the second expansion but this is a really ****ty way of making us pay more for stuff that is pretty useless to get the one piece of content that we want, and I reckon this is intentional. I'm surprised, honestly. It feels like a very under-handed thing for Nintendo to pull but they've really done it. From a business standpoint it's smart, because people will always buy it. The sad thing is that I probably will too, eventually.


----------



## Byngo

it doesn't bother me. obviously I'm gonna buy it because I want that extra story  but I'm not worried if you don't buy the dlc, you'll be getting an unfinished game. botw has been in development for what, 5 years now?  considering the vast size and amount of content this game will have compared to past zeldas, an optional hard mode and cave of trials isn't game breaking

what exactly is "additional map feature" though


----------



## Loriii




----------



## deerprongs

Super excited for BOTW! I'll be unable to purchase a Switch, so Wii U will have to hold me over until I can buy it. Really glad Nintendo decided to make BOTW Wii U's final Nintendo game, otherwise I really would have been upset if they had made it a Switch exclusive. (I can't pay $300 for a new console rip). But yeah. I've been playing Zelda games for a while (Twilight Princess is my favorite, next to Wind Waker), and I have high expectations for BOTW!


----------



## Loriii

stormynight-tea said:


> Super excited for BOTW! I'll be unable to purchase a Switch, so Wii U will have to hold me over until I can buy it. Really glad Nintendo decided to make BOTW Wii U's final Nintendo game, otherwise I really would have been upset if they had made it a Switch exclusive. (I can't pay $300 for a new console rip). But yeah. I've been playing Zelda games for a while (Twilight Princess is my favorite, next to Wind Waker), and I have high expectations for BOTW!



Based from the video, the Switch and Wii U looks very identical except for a few hiccups (frame rate drops) and slightly different resolution which aren't a big deal for me. I'd say you're gonna enjoy it as much especially if you're planning to play the game on a big tv screen. I'm excited for Friday. I can't wait! (Twilight Princess is also my favorite 3D Zelda and I've finished Wind Waker as well).


----------



## Stalfos

I gotta say; BotW on the WiiU looks amazing. What a feat!


----------



## Byngo

mm I'm glad the Wii U version has been improved since the e3 demo

I still hear some people saying framerate can be awful at times on both but especially Wii U. tbh I don't care as long as the game look decent : - )


----------



## Justin

master.leor said:


>



I like how the Wii U was determined to be incapable of running a rainbow lens flare effect based on this video.


----------



## Zireael

This actually makes me incredibly happy. One of my woes about the game was that the render distance on the Wii U seemed to be poor in comparison to the Switch, but that seems to have been remedied. Thanks for sharing that video, it's got me excited again! I feel no loss for waiting on buying the Switch now, looks like both experiences will be quite equal.


----------



## Loriii

Justin said:


> I like how the Wii U was determined to be incapable of running a rainbow lens flare effect based on this video.



Omg, yes haha I just noticed that around 4:50.


----------



## Byngo

do you guys think there's gonna be issues with availability for Wii U version?? I didn't preorder so I'm hoping I can find it tomorrow....I'm also hoping Nintendo doesn't pull "limited stock" bs with the Wii U version


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Byngo said:


> do you guys think there's gonna be issues with availability for Wii U version?? I didn't preorder so I'm hoping I can find it tomorrow....I'm also hoping Nintendo doesn't pull "limited stock" bs with the Wii U version



Nintendo eShop is an alternative, but I too, prefer the physical copy. And I need memory space for DLC.


----------



## mondogecko9

I really like how BoTW is looking at the moment... 




I swear this game is gonna effect my grades


----------



## Byngo

Ehingen Guy said:


> Nintendo eShop is an alternative



I wish that were an option, unfortunately crappy internet prohibits purchasing games digitally. I mean I could (I did with the WWHD) but good lord it took 5 hours to load so I'd expect botw to last half a day


----------



## StiX

For anyone playing the game, ACNL Amiibo cards do work for summoning food items!


----------



## TykiButterfree

I keep getting confused that Link doesn't auto jump when running off of things in Breath of the Wild. That and I keep forgetting which button is jump which doesn't help. It is still fun to run around and get lost in the massive map. I like trying to find the highest thing to climb up on.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I managed to grab a Wii U copy on Monday from my local Tesco Extra- literally everywhere else was sold out and didn't know when they would get more Wii U copies. Unfortunately I can't afford a Switch right now (*grumble* Saving up for a house deposit...) and after seeing some LPs over the weekend since release (I only watched up until the end of the starting area) I had to get it. I was a bit worried that it wouldn't run great considering it's on the Wii U but I'm used to laggy games (my PC is old so most games run about 20-30 fps) I'm actually quite surprised that it seems to deal quite well with the lag, it is there but it doesn't really distract from the game. It's a shame this couldn't have been released like it is a few years ago just on the Wii U... I think I will end up getting it again with the Switch in the future (like I have had so many copies of Skyrim and still discover 'new' stuff)



Spoiler:  Where I'm at



I got into Hateno (?) Village for the main storyline quest but I got a bit sidetracked as soon as I arrived. A kid dragged me off to this statue which stole one of my hearts! (I only had 4, upgrade health once and stamina once) I got it back when I prayed to it and I suppose it is there if you mess up the health and stamina upgrades? I won't be needing it, marked it as a skull on my map. Then I found the abandoned house being knocked down and have the chance to buy it for 30 wood and 3,000 rupees! I collected the wood and cut down on my collected materials (not too much since I don't want to sell something I might need later) so I have about 2,600 rupees... Not quite enough... 

I read the bulletin board and someone wants the monsters cleared out from the beach so I headed off and did that, I think I got them all, if not it's not too far to get to... I got some good weapons from the monsters down there, at least they are good for now...

So currently I have completed 9 shrines, defeated 2 Stone Talus, have 2 horses (1 I tamed for the side quest, I don't have Epona tho  ) and have about 19 Korok seeds (including the 2 upgrades I got from Hetsu)


----------



## aleshapie

Justin said:


> I like how the Wii U was determined to be incapable of running a rainbow lens flare effect based on this video.



The graphics, coloring and scenery in this game are simply amazing! (--playing on the Switch) 

I love the small details. I. Just. Cannot. Get. Enough!


----------



## Zura

I just started playing Majora's mask, finished the mountain area today. Any tips?


----------



## HopeForHyrule

When you AND your significant other are both gamers and said SO travels for work and takes the Switch with them and steals your soul because you can't play BotW. This is the current hell I'm living in.

I'm still in the very early stages of the game, but ohmigosh, it's the most gorgeous game I've ever seen.


----------



## Stalfos

HopeForHyrule said:


> When you AND your significant other are both gamers and said SO travels for work and takes the Switch with them and steals your soul because you can't play BotW. This is the current hell I'm living in.
> 
> I'm still in the very early stages of the game, but ohmigosh, it's the most gorgeous game I've ever seen.



I feel for you, but I can't say I blame them.


----------



## Duzzel

I'm torn, I've been waiting for BotW since they first hinted at a new Zelda game.

But with it's release on the Switch, I don't want to spend the money for the WiiU version if I'm gonna get the Switch anyway. I also don't want to sink money into the WiiU if it's going to be obsolete soon. But it turns out I may not get the Switch until the end of the summer. So I propose my question -

Should I wait to get BotW til I can get the Switch, or should I go ahead and get it for the WiiU now.


----------



## oath2order

****

THE STUPID

TWILIGHT PRINCESS

SNOWBOARDING GAME


----------



## Holla

As someone who has little to no Zelda experience would you recommend this game to me? I've only briefly played Twilight Princess on the Wii and since I was so bad at playing my friend at the time (who plays an insane amount of Zelda) was making fun of me. After that I never touched the game again and sold it. 

This game looks and sounds amazing, but I'm not sure if it would be for me...


----------



## kikotoot

oath2order said:


> ****
> 
> THE STUPID
> 
> TWILIGHT PRINCESS
> 
> SNOWBOARDING GAME



I love yeta and all but she is frustratingly good at sledding (although she's so cute in general with both her letter and demeanour so i can't be mad)


----------



## Stalfos

I hope Link's Awakening gets the ALBW-treatment. I'd love to return to Koholint next.


----------



## mermaidshelf

I really want to replay Majora's Mask, mainly so I can get inspiration for my Majora's Mask-themed house but I don't have the time. I love the new Welcome Amiibo update but with the sheer amount of new items, it'll be difficult for me to sort through everything, collect the items I need and incorporate them into my rooms. 

I really want to play Breath of the Wild but they don't sell Nintendo Switches in my current country and I'm moving in 3 months anyway. Plus, my employer supplied me with a really old TV (not a flat screen).

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really want to replay Majora's Mask, mainly so I can get inspiration for my Majora's Mask-themed house but I don't have the time. I love the new Welcome Amiibo update but with the sheer amount of new items, it'll be difficult for me to sort through everything, collect the items I need and incorporate them into my rooms. 

I really want to play Breath of the Wild but they don't sell Nintendo Switches in my current country and I'm moving in 3 months anyway. Plus, my employer supplied me with a really old TV (not a flat screen).


----------



## fruitbroker

twilight princess is definitely my all-time favorite zelda game. im just in love with the graphics and storyline and just,, i could spend all day just playing it 

matter of fact, i would be surprised if i have once! hehe


----------



## oath2order

Ugh the part I've been dreading.

The half-assed shoe-horned stealth section


----------



## Frisk999

I need friend tokens!


----------



## Metal Scorpion

I need to replay some of the older Zelda games, like the first Zelda game and Ocarina of Time/Majora's Mask. This is one of my favourite game series, and replaying them for sure will give me something to refresh my mind.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I really want to finish Skyward Sword. Right now I’m trying to beat Breath of the Wild though. I keep trying to complete all the shrines, it’s rather hard though and I sorta wanna just beat it already XD


----------



## Jade_Amell

I picked up OoT again...except well instead of starting over I decided to finish the save I was on which was in the Shadow Temple. Holy moly I do not remember this place at all. ><


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

This is something that Nintendo should do, or should have done in Botw


----------



## Bizhiins

Wind Waker was and still is my favorite game of all time. Even playing the new Zelda games and including other games, I still play it over and over and I love it so much. I love the music, art style and story! I haven?t played the newer version on the WiiU though


----------



## Romaki

I just learned that in Breath of the Wild, when you carry a chicken and walk off a cliff it actually acts like a paraglider... What a weird mechanic, very fun to discover by yourself though.


----------



## Sweetley

I have a question and hope this is the right place here.

I'm at the moment looking for Switch games I've never played before, one of them is Breath of the 
Wild. Now I heard that this game is absolutely amazing and all, the only problem I have is: I have 
almost zero knowledge about the Legend of Zelda. ._. Now of course I'm able to distinguish Link 
and Zelda and also know here and there some other LoZ characters (mostly thanks to Smash)... 
But that's pretty much it. 

So to coming to my question: Do you need any knowledge of the TloZ universe to be able to play 
Breath of the Wild (like to understand what is going on etc.)? Like can I, as an newbie, playing the 
game and would be able to beat it, without being worried that I don't understand a reference from
a previous game or something? I know this may be a silly question, but I know there are games 
where it's recommend to play previous games to understand the game's universe and everything
better.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Golbetty said:


> I have a question and hope this is the right place here.
> 
> I'm at the moment looking for Switch games I've never played before, one of them is Breath of the
> Wild. Now I heard that this game is absolutely amazing and all, the only problem I have is: I have
> almost zero knowledge about the Legend of Zelda. ._. Now of course I'm able to distinguish Link
> and Zelda and also know here and there some other LoZ characters (mostly thanks to Smash)...
> But that's pretty much it.
> 
> So to coming to my question: Do you need any knowledge of the TloZ universe to be able to play
> Breath of the Wild (like to understand what is going on etc.)? Like can I, as an newbie, playing the
> game and would be able to beat it, without being worried that I don't understand a reference from
> a previous game or something? I know this may be a silly question, but I know there are games
> where it's recommend to play previous games to understand the game's universe and everything
> better.



My first Zelda game was actually BOTW and I never noticed the fact that I'm new to Zelda! 
As for the story - it's all self-contained and you don't need to know the previous games. BOTW is the perfect start! 

And it's not a silly question at all, don't worry. : ) If you have any other questions or concerns (about this or other games) - please, let me know, I'll be glad to help! As long as I _can _help, haha. XD


----------



## MapleSilver

Golbetty said:


> I have a question and hope this is the right place here.
> 
> I'm at the moment looking for Switch games I've never played before, one of them is Breath of the
> Wild. Now I heard that this game is absolutely amazing and all, the only problem I have is: I have
> almost zero knowledge about the Legend of Zelda. ._. Now of course I'm able to distinguish Link
> and Zelda and also know here and there some other LoZ characters (mostly thanks to Smash)...
> But that's pretty much it.
> 
> So to coming to my question: Do you need any knowledge of the TloZ universe to be able to play
> Breath of the Wild (like to understand what is going on etc.)? Like can I, as an newbie, playing the
> game and would be able to beat it, without being worried that I don't understand a reference from
> a previous game or something? I know this may be a silly question, but I know there are games
> where it's recommend to play previous games to understand the game's universe and everything
> better.



As someone who owns a copy of Hyrule Historia and is familiar with the Zelda timeline, I can tell you that the timeline is an absolute mess and you do not have to know any of it to enjoy Breath of the Wild. The games are made to stand very well on their own.


----------



## spottedpony

Golbetty said:


> I have a question and hope this is the right place here.
> 
> I'm at the moment looking for Switch games I've never played before, one of them is Breath of the
> Wild. Now I heard that this game is absolutely amazing and all, the only problem I have is: I have
> almost zero knowledge about the Legend of Zelda. ._. Now of course I'm able to distinguish Link
> and Zelda and also know here and there some other LoZ characters (mostly thanks to Smash)...
> But that's pretty much it.
> 
> So to coming to my question: Do you need any knowledge of the TloZ universe to be able to play
> Breath of the Wild (like to understand what is going on etc.)? Like can I, as an newbie, playing the
> game and would be able to beat it, without being worried that I don't understand a reference from
> a previous game or something? I know this may be a silly question, but I know there are games
> where it's recommend to play previous games to understand the game's universe and everything
> better.



I'll third what the other two posters said! BOTW is technically my first Zelda too (although I've played a little bit of Skyward Sword but didn't get very far) and I've had no trouble. In my experience, the game does a great job showing you what you need to know, like controls, what to do with some items, etc. 

On an unrelated note, tonight I finally completed Robbie's Research side quest!! I've been stalling on that one because it seemed daunting. So glad that it's done xD


----------



## Sweetley

Thanks a lot everyone!

After reading your replies, I decided to get Breath of the Wild in the next days. This game looks so 
awesome and I'm glad that I don't have to worry about anything while playing it. Very excited now 
to try it out!


----------



## spottedpony

Have a blast!! It's so much fun exploring everything for the first time.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Wow these fan projects are getting amazing.


----------



## oath2order

I just finally got around to beating Cadence of Hyrule. Last I played I had just beaten Gleeokenspiel. Then I downloaded music.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PptaG0-3qPg

Yeah so I never caught on that this was a Song of Storms remix lmao.


----------



## oath2order

Okay so I finally got started on Link's Awakening.

I love how this game is basically just a tech demo for the dungeon maker.


----------



## oath2order

SO NOT ONLY did Cadence of Hyrule get a new update for Octavo mode

There's going to be **more**.


----------



## Washigirl78

fruitbroker said:


> twilight princess is definitely my all-time favorite zelda game. im just in love with the graphics and storyline and just,, i could spend all day just playing it
> 
> matter of fact, i would be surprised if i have once! hehe


Same! :3
I even dressed up as Midna's true form back in 2017 for Halloween!
Sadly I can't show a photo atm for privacy reasons :w:


----------



## tombook

Anyone else play the first one?


----------



## mudkipm8

I am allready hyped for breath of the wild 2


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress

Anyone ever attempted a 3 heart run of a Zelda game? I tried to 3 heart Ocarina and It was fine until the Forest Temple where the Stalfos can kill you in two hits. I figured out how to handle them but at this point I've forgotten where I am in the dungeons puzzle .-.


----------



## Jhine7

Not much to say about BoW, except I do believe it is the greatest game ever made in several aspects.


----------



## Cress

ReanimatedSorceress said:


> Anyone ever attempted a 3 heart run of a Zelda game? I tried to 3 heart Ocarina and It was fine until the Forest Temple where the Stalfos can kill you in two hits. I figured out how to handle them but at this point I've forgotten where I am in the dungeons puzzle .-.


Yeah I do these a lot, I have a ton of fun with them! I usually prevent myself from using fairies or any other items that can revive you, and sometimes I'll even prevent healing items altogether if I'm in the mood.


Spoiler: Long post



*Wind Waker HD*
The first one that I did, and I did it on Hero mode as well. This is the only one I've done on any other additional mode, the rest I played on their default difficulty. But ngl Wind Waker is still really easy. Or maybe I've just overplayed it to death, oops. ALTHOUGH, I did attempt to do all 50 floors of the Savage Labyrinth and I couldn't do it. I could do the 30 required just fine, but those last 20 floors are brutal.

*Skyward Sword*
My second 3 heart run! Well a 6 heart run since that's what you start with, but I still did it all the same. Again, it wasn't too bad probably because I've replayed this one a bunch as well. I also managed to do the entire boss rush on this file so that's cool! I do want to go back and do this over again on Hero mode someday.

*Link Between Worlds*
I think this was the third one I did? Well it didn't last long, I got to Hyrule Castle after doing the 3 Hyrule dungeons but I couldn't get through it. The enemy spam in there is really brutal, especially for still being fairly early on in the game? I didn't even get to Lorule, rip.

*Breath of the Wild*
Honestly it didn't feel all that different from a normal run. I even disabled ALL of the divine beast skills you get, but I still got through it mostly fine. This was the first time I attempted the DLC though! Champion's Ballad was pretty rough, but I did get through it. Not doing the trial of the sword though, I don't hate myself that much.
Although this wasn't _ENTIRELY_ a 3 heart run? I stockpiled enough spirit orbs so that when I had enough to pull out the Master Sword, I exchanged all of them in for hearts, grabbed the Master Sword, then went to the Hateno statue and sold all of the hearts back. I didn't do any battles in those 5 or so minutes so I allowed it.

*Cadence of Hyrule*
Yeah this was pretty tricky, but I got through it!  Although it's still pretty tame compared to playing Yves, I can't do that. Or compared to playing the original Necrodancer, that's also brutal.


----------



## Hobowire

Im ready for BotW 2!!!!


----------



## fluttershy300

I only played a little bit of LOZ. It was Ocarina of Time on 3ds and I only got to play a little bit because I sold my 3ds in exchange for the switch lite before I could finish it. This series seems fun though. I love the music so much. I plan on getting LOZ Link’s Awakening, that is if I decide not to get Mario Kart. :,)


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

I am hoping the BoTW 2 will implement multiplayer by having Zelda playable with Link.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I might restart Breath of the Wild...because I haven't played it in forever, completely forget where I am, and forget how to play. Lol. I honestly would like to just continue and finish the game. But...I don't know if I can do that at this point. Hahaha.


----------



## Irelia

LuchaSloth said:


> I might restart Breath of the Wild...because I haven't played it in forever, completely forget where I am, and forget how to play. Lol. I honestly would like to just continue and finish the game. But...I don't know if I can do that at this point. Hahaha.



I just restarted!! The first time I played I did all 150 shrines and side quests/memories and beat ganon, but now i'm playing through a second time and now I'm a complete noob again. 

Honestly you should restart, it's really nice to take everything in a second time and notice things you didn't notice before


----------



## Larsi

I'm in doubt to buy BotW ever again. I've played it on the WiiU and collected a lot of the stuff in the game, did all shrines and was very far with searching the colletibles. Only mayor thing left to do was beat Ganon, but... yes I'm ashamed haha... I had to buy the Nintendo Switch and to get some discount (read: to get the Switch "for free") I sold all the WiiU games in 1 sale including BotW so I never have beaten Ganon in Breath of the Wild. Now I'm not sure if I really want to buy it again since it's not the same magic anymore as when you play it for the first time and it never gets a good pricedrop just to beat him...


----------



## AC.Newbie

LuchaSloth said:


> I might restart Breath of the Wild...because I haven't played it in forever, completely forget where I am, and forget how to play. Lol. I honestly would like to just continue and finish the game. But...I don't know if I can do that at this point. Hahaha.


I'm in the same boat. I bought it the day I bought my switch and played nothing but BOTW for the first several months. Fast forward 2 years and I haven't touched it since. Definitely getting closer to the time to slow down on animal crossing and getting back into zelda!


----------



## Larsi

Talking about boats... When it's summer I always have a nice memory back to The Wind Waker which came out in the summer. It was so awesome and for me one of the best Zelda games ever. I wonder if they will bring it out again on the Switch. Not that I'm going to buy it since I already had the original and the WiiU version but gamers who never played it should do that


----------



## mayor.lauren

AC.Newbie said:


> I'm in the same boat. I bought it the day I bought my switch and played nothing but BOTW for the first several months. Fast forward 2 years and I haven't touched it since. Definitely getting closer to the time to slow down on animal crossing and getting back into zelda!


I feel you, though I was kind of the opposite! I spent the entire month of October playing BOTW and I'm just now getting back into AC. It's such an amazing game! I have like 92 shrines done, at least 100 koroks, and I'm not even at 30% completion.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

How’s everyone enjoying Age of Calamity? I think I’m about done with the story, somewhere in Chapter 7 currently I believe. Link and Impa are my two go to characters for the most part/.


----------



## Antonio

hetsu runs while shaking his little booty in AOC it is so cuute


----------



## ChocoPie22

I want to get a Legend of Zelda game for my switch, is Link's Awakening or Breath of the Wild more worth it?


----------



## Islandernewcomer64

My favorite Zelda games are Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Wind Waker, Spirit Tracks, A Link Between Worlds, and of course, Breath of the Wild. I'm really excited for Breath of the Wild 2!


----------



## mayor.lauren

ChocoPie22 said:


> I want to get a Legend of Zelda game for my switch, is Link's Awakening or Breath of the Wild more worth it?


I haven't played Link's Awakening, but I just want to put it out there that BOTW has the best replay value that I've ever seen in a game. I've been playing pretty consistently since October, and I just BARELY hit 30% completion, even after defeating the final boss. And if you do finish, you can restart and do it all again, but different this time. It's honestly amazing. Highly recommend.

Edit: spelling


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I haven't touched Breath of the Wild in nearly three years not because I lost interest in the game, but because I keep holding it off trying to get back into it again. It's a really great game and I haven't even bought the DLC yet! By the way, I have the Wii U version so my ability to bringing it wherever I want is severely limited lol.

I had good memories with the game trying to sneak in a small play session whenever I got back home from high school while my parents pick up my sister. Another memory I had with the game was that I was confronted by a Yiga clan member in the middle of a storm and got struck by lightning.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Breath of the Wild 2 has been delayed until the spring of 2023. Unfortunate, but that's the way it goes.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

~Kilza~ said:


> Breath of the Wild 2 has been delayed until the spring of 2023. Unfortunate, but that's the way it goes.


Not a surprise to be honest. I've seen this coming by a *longshot*.


----------



## Matt0106

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Not a surprise to be honest. I've seen this coming by a *longshot*.


Love the pun  

I'm fully okay with this. 2022 is such a huge year already, and I don't think I would be able to keep up with everything coming out if BotW 2 was taking up all my time. Plus, the more time they spend on it, the better it will be.

I'm please to know that Nintendo still values putting time into making a game great compared to rushing it out for a quick buck.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I literally freaked when I saw this thread.  And I will follow it with great interest. XD
It's a bit weird to think that TLoZ was the only "phase" that I actually managed to stick with. What I mean is that I get sort of obsessed with something, get into the fandom for a bit, then lose interest and never touch on it again. But TLoZ and AC are the only ones that haven't done that, and I don't think it will happen anytime soon.
TLoZ is really special and important to me, since it's one of my dad's favorite video games ever and he introuced me to the series. I'll spare the details, but even with my obsessive AC talk Zelda will never lose its special place in my metaphorical heart. <3
And fun fact, I'm wearing one of my Zelda sweaters right now. XD


----------



## TheDuke55

We have Pokemon Scarlet/Violet, Xenoblade 3, Splatoon 3, Kirby, and many more games coming out. I'm sure we can all find something in the list to hold us over until Botw 2 comes out in 2023. I kind of said this would probably be the case and I am okay with waiting. It just means they want to make it the best it can be.


----------



## Newbiemayor

~Kilza~ said:


> Breath of the Wild 2 has been delayed until the spring of 2023. Unfortunate, but that's the way it goes.


I'd rather a good game than a rushed game but dang...botw2 my beloved plz hurry up.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Can't believe that BotW2 is being delayed AGAIN. Ah well, I would prefer a late game than a rushed one, especially if it's about Zelda. And it gives me more time to beat other Zelda games! (Which I really should be doing...)


----------

